# So what's new? Share your latest purchase here!



## RogerP

Greetings all,

I thought it might be nice to have one spot were we could post recent wardrobe additions. Picked up a new jacket, waistcoat, belt or tie? Feel free to give us a peek. Found a really good deal on-line or at a brick and mortar? Share the good news here. Considering a new purchase but on the fence? We stand ready to enable.

Everything BUT SHOES and BOOTS please (let's keep those in the existing dedicated thread).

So what's new for fall with you all? Or new in general?

My latest is this thick tweedy casual sport coat by D'Avenza. I've been wanting to expand my smart casual wear with a few jackets that work well sans tie and with more casual trousers. This one will be paired with some plush golden-brown cords that are my second most recent purchase (no pics of those, unfortunately).


----------



## SG_67

Last week I picked up an Ermengildo Zegna sport coat on sale at Nordstrom Rack. 

I’ll post a pic tonight when I get home.


----------



## CLTesquire

Great thread idea. That's a great jacket @RogerP. I envy you getting to wear tweed. It's going to be 88 degrees here today and I'm still wearing summer clothing for the foreseeable.


----------



## RogerP

The things I look forward to most about this change of season: boots and heavy fabrics. I just love the look and feel of flannels, tweed and cashmere.


----------



## mreams99

RogerP said:


> The things I look forward to most about this change of season: boots and heavy fabrics. I just love the look and feel of flannels, tweed and cashmere.


I agree 100%. I would add corduroy to that list myself. That sports coat that you just purchased is great. That is absolutely something that I would wear.
I've got a tweed jacket from Orvis on the way. I'll have to post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## momsdoc

Just recieved this tweed sports coat from PC today. Great clearance sale pricing, and enough colors in the donegal to go with everything. Fits perfectly without any alterations needed. But I already knew that from experience.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That's some lovely tweed right there.


----------



## 215339

PC's "jeanos". Basically thicker chinos that are ultra casual. They have a proper rise for my body.



I realized a few months ago that I've properly rehauled my wardrobe over the years....except for the most basic items that I'm most likely to wear every day.

I had a pair of low rise Levi chinos for years, and I finally decided to retire them. I feel much more comfortable in these. Can fully spread my legs, have much more range of motion, no flashing underwear when bending over etc.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> The things I look forward to most about this change of season: boots and heavy fabrics. I just love the look and feel of flannels, tweed and cashmere.


"Change of season(s)?" Yes I remember such fondly. However, over the past two years the best I could hope for was an opportunity to put away the linen, cotton poplin and seersucker garments and for a few short months, pull out the flannels and lightweight tweeds. The "snowbirds" come to Florida for a reason during the 'colder weather(?)' months of the year and it isn't for a chance to enjoy the 'briskly falling outside air temperatures or snow! LOL.


----------



## vonSuess

Well, I bought this Henschel hat from Wilson's Leather (!) for $39.00 with free shipping. It seems to be a different price every day, but I think this is about as low as it gets. It's dark olive leather that a lot of people mistake for brown. When the weather cools off, I'll wear it with tweed and leather jackets and since I've hosed it down pretty well with water repellent, probably with my rain coat as well.

I know what you're thinking about Wilson's, but it's a pretty nice hat for the money...








Hans


----------



## RogerP

Nice chapeau Hans! Hats are another reason why I look forward to cooler weather.


----------



## SG_67

SG_67 said:


> Last week I picked up an Ermengildo Zegna sport coat on sale at Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> I'll post a pic tonight when I get home.


----------



## momsdoc

Roger that tweed is beautiful. I like the cut of the jacket, and the swelled edges give it a nice casual vibe.

I've always been leery of those safari pocketshowever. I don't know what to do with that look. I understand you plan to wear it casually without a tie, but how do you see it. Do you plan to wear it in lieu of an outer coat in cool weather, and then not take it off inside if it's warm. Or do you see it as an alternative to an outer coat to be removed once inside? I just don't know how to work that kind of item. I'd love to be able to expand my repertoire into having one, I'm just confused as to how to utilize them. When they would be appropriate, or too casual for a time you might just throw a Harris tweed on over an OCBD, or dressier than when you're feeling like a sweater might suffice.

Any time I can throw tweed into the mix is a good time. Help me out figuring another way to add tweed to my life.

Last week I was excited that the evenings were in the 50's and days in the high 60's. I thought I could jump start the season. All the boots are ready, but now we're looking at a week of mid 70's to 80 degree days and nights in the mid 60's. I may even use the pool this weekend. I wish winter would make up its mind and begin already. I want shearling boots, tweed overcoats, Alpaca sweaters, and most of all I want to break out the tweed waist coats, and thick wool earth tone ties.

Wearing 4 layers, scarves, gloves, and being toasty warm in sub freezing temps is a marvelous thing. So many colors, so many textures it makes the summer boring. Don't get me wrong, by March I'm itching for pastels and linen, but that interlude just makes the anticipation of winter that much more delicious. Poor Eagle.


----------



## momsdoc

Just ordered. Should arrive in a week or two.


----------



## CLTesquire

I'm having these guys made up for the fall. Very excited. I've also never tried Coppley before so that should be interesting in and of itself.


----------



## SG_67

^ I love the blue fabric! Can’t wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> Roger that tweed is beautiful. I like the cut of the jacket, and the swelled edges give it a nice casual vibe.
> 
> I've always been leery of those safari pocketshowever. I don't know what to do with that look. I understand you plan to wear it casually without a tie, but how do you see it. Do you plan to wear it in lieu of an outer coat in cool weather, and then not take it off inside if it's warm. Or do you see it as an alternative to an outer coat to be removed once inside? I just don't know how to work that kind of item. I'd love to be able to expand my repertoire into having one, I'm just confused as to how to utilize them. When they would be appropriate, or too casual for a time you might just throw a Harris tweed on over an OCBD, or dressier than when you're feeling like a sweater might suffice.


The safari pockets were part of the attraction for me because a) they make the jacket more casual, which is what I was after and b) I have nothing else like it in my wardrobe.

I'll be wearing it at least on first outing with deep golden tan corduroy trousers and whatever complimentary collared casual shirt I can find. I'd love a cream flannel, but don't own such at present.

The jacket is, I suspect, too warm to be layered over knit wear. It can certainly serve as an outer coat paired with a tweed flat cap on a brisk fall day, and won't require more than a lightweight overcoat for the winter months.

I likewise find it much easier to pair and wear suits and more formal sport coats, but I have plenty of both and I'm making an effort to expand into the more casual application of an odd jacket. Such will serve for casual Fridays at work (and be faaaar ahead of what passes for the norm there) as well as pretty much ANY social event that doesn't require a tie - from movies, to dinner at the pub.. to just a day out and about.


----------



## RogerP

Those are both VERY nice CLT - I'll look forward to the results.


----------



## CLTesquire

Both jackets were ordered in the Neopolitan style as a 3 roll 2 with lower open patch pockets, very lightly padded shoulders, and shirt sleeve construction. I'm super excited.

Best of all they were F/W fabrics in a 9 or 10 ounce weight, which will work perfectly for me here in Charlotte.


----------



## Woofa

Just received this Ethrift. So very soft.


----------



## winghus

CLTesquire said:


> I'm having these guys made up for the fall. Very excited. I've also never tried Coppley before so that should be interesting in and of itself.
> 
> View attachment 18084


Who did you go through for the MTM?


----------



## Fragrancelover

momsdoc said:


> Just recieved this tweed sports coat from PC today. Great clearance sale pricing, and enough colors in the donegal to go with everything. Fits perfectly without any alterations needed. But I already knew that from experience.
> 
> View attachment 18062
> View attachment 18063
> View attachment 18064
> View attachment 18065
> View attachment 18066
> 
> View attachment 18067


 it looks really nice  recently i bought dark brown herringbone tweed jacket. still finding a perfect matching pant though.


----------



## SG_67

^gray or charcoal flannel is where I’d start.


----------



## Shaver

I have discarded my increasingly tatty PC nightshirt and substituted it with a new model, a lovely brushed cotton flannel number: 




Should sufficient interest be expressed then I may consider submitting a pic of myself modelling this fine garment.


----------



## Shaver

momsdoc said:


> Just received this tweed sports coat from PC today. .......... Fits perfectly without any alterations needed....


That is a splendid fit for a wholly unaltered item - there will be many here who envy you such good fortune.

Most especially the 'Rate My MTM Suit' crowd....


----------



## RogerP

Shaver - do model for us!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Shaver - do model for us!


Please, and with the matching nightcap :devil:


----------



## CLTesquire

winghus said:


> Who did you go through for the MTM?


Fairclough in Charlotte.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Please, and with the matching nightcap :devil:


Thanks, now I have the image of Scrooge from "A Christmas Carol" in my head.


----------



## upr_crust

Fading Fast said:


> Thanks, now I have the image of Scrooge from "A Christmas Carol" in my head.


Please - Shaver bears no resemblance to Alistair Sim (or does he . . . ?). Hmmmm . . .


----------



## momsdoc

Shaver said:


> That is a splendid fit for a wholly unaltered item - there will be many here who envy you such good fortune.
> 
> Most especially the 'Rate My MTM Suit' crowd....


Indeed, being a 39S, I am fortunate. Depending on brand and cut, I will fit perfectly into a 38S, or 40S, or require just a 1/2 -1 inch of waist adjustment. An easy inexpensive tweed for any competent tailor. It is a rare jacket that does not fit OTR or cannot easily be adjusted.

The old BB Fitzgerald 40S worked fine, their new cut not so well due to the position of the waist. So I can wear their 40R, as the new cut is a little shorter anyway (but they made the lapels too narrow for my taste). However their new Madison 40S now has a waistline, lapel, and length suited just for me since they redesigned it.

The important thing is the shoulders. I am 18 1/2 inches, and 38 and 40's tend to run between 18 1/4 to 18 3/4, well within my tolerance of 1/4 inch.

The jacket you reference at 38S would have to be let out 1/2 inch to accommodate a waistcoat. Being a 3 button coat, I don't anticipate wearing a waistcoat, so it shall stay as is. My other PC 2 button tweeds are 38S and 40S and have had the aforementioned tailoring performed. Only costs $25, and PC's short jacket sleeves need no work at all. Makes it easy to buy online.


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Please - Shaver bears no resemblance to Alistair Sim (or does he . . . ?). Hmmmm . . .


I'm impressed, that's my favorite version, but most seem to enjoy some of the more recent ones.


----------



## EdwardWilson

CLTesquire said:


> I'm having these guys made up for the fall. Very excited. I've also never tried Coppley before so that should be interesting in and of itself.
> 
> View attachment 18084


Love the blue. What store?


----------



## EdwardWilson

Just bought this Jack Victor sport coat from Bloomingdales in Chicago. Its more brown in real life, looks reddish in the pic. Will pair it with expresso brown Zanella trousers.


----------



## momsdoc

Just arrived from The Harris Tweed Company They claim it's brown, I claim it's olive. Either way just some sleeve shortening and it's ready for winter. I'll see how it fits with a waistcoat before deciding on any waist suppression. It's probably Fune right now from what I can tell, but a tie and waistcoat adds an inch to your waist.


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> I'm impressed, that's my favorite version, but most seem to enjoy some of the more recent ones.


Alastair Sim *** reporting in. Most especially 'The Happiest Days Of Your Life'.

Sim's Scrooge is my preference also. Albeit, Patrick Stewart's version is truer to the book. Also, and please forgive me this proletariat vision, but, Bill Murray's Scrooged has many charms by which to recommend it.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> Shaver - do model for us!


I consider the urging of our venerable members, Upr and RogerP (two of the most well dressed men on this planet) to be more than sufficient encouragement and so - the photo has been taken with upload to this very forum imminent.

Stay tuned.

Don't touch that dial!


----------



## FLMike

momsdoc said:


> Just arrived from The Harris Tweed Company They claim it's brown, I claim it's olive. Either way just some sleeve shortening and it's ready for winter. I'll see how it fits with a waistcoat before deciding on any waist suppression. It's probably Fune right now from what I can tell, but a tie and waistcoat adds an inch to your waist.


Well, I'd say you're batting .500 in this thread. While the jacket posted on page 1 looked terrific on you, this one looks off the mark to my eye. It looks at least 2-3" too long for you, in my opinion....and something looks a little wonky with the shoulders as well. Neat looking jacket, though....just not the high fit standard I'm used to seeing from you. Others may feel differently.


----------



## momsdoc

It's definitely too long as it's a regular. Once the sleeves are altered, and waist supppresion done it should be ok. I will shorten it am inch. An inch shouldn't unbalance it. It was clearance priced so putting $60-75 in alterations is no problem. My tailor is very good at this and very reasonably priced. If needed he can tighten up the shoulders, but I don't like doing more than a half inch or so, so it doesn't become major surgery. Since the coat was £100, adding in the alterations is still a good deal. I figured that in if it was needed before purchase. I figured at £100 I wasn't risking much, and was more interested in the material. I'll post the finished product when it's ready. It should look like night and day.


----------



## momsdoc

These two come in 38S, so I won't have to go thru any of the mechanics that the 40R Harris Tweed is going to cause me. In the market for a rather bold medium/dark blue window pane, but not with red, as that's already in the closet. A nice true grey windowpane with rust would be nice. The closest I have has a bit of a greenish hue.

















That one is going to need a button change. I'll probably go with the old standby leather buttons, but maybe I can persuade myself to do something different and think outside the box. Perhaps a nice antiqued brass fox head, or pheasant.

And



















Now my HT hunger should be quenched, at least until next year. Next year I can start looking for some more "unique", bolder patterns.

Better yet, maybe it's time to get the wife into the spirit.


































Kinda takes the heat off of me.


----------



## fishertw

To be delivered by DHL while I'm in England; a lovat blue tweed kilt day jacket from Kinloch Anderson in Scotland. They hold the royal warrants for highland wear and it was on clearance in my size for just over 200 pounds. Oddly enough, their model shows this with the Anderson kilt which I wear in honor of my mothers family.


----------



## and.punker

Haven't bought it yet but I will once I get home; a navy, 3-roll-2 Brioni Blazer with yellow metal buttons that I spotted on eBay.
I have been on the look out for a good blazer and I think I will make a solid choice. Checked up the measurements, and they appear to be (mostly) spot on.
Will post photos when I receive it.


----------



## RogerP

Tweedpocalypse right here in this thread. Awesome.


----------



## winghus

momsdoc said:


> These two come in 38S, so I won't have to go thru any of the mechanics that the 40R Harris Tweed is going to cause me. In the market for a rather bold medium/dark blue window pane, but not with red, as that's already in the closet. A nice true grey windowpane with rust would be nice. The closest I have has a bit of a greenish hue.
> 
> View attachment 18118
> View attachment 18119
> 
> 
> That one is going to need a button change. I'll probably go with the old standby leather buttons, but maybe I can persuade myself to do something different and think outside the box. Perhaps a nice antiqued brass fox head, or pheasant.
> 
> And
> 
> View attachment 18120
> 
> 
> View attachment 18121
> 
> 
> Now my HT hunger should be quenched, at least until next year. Next year I can start looking for some more "unique", bolder patterns.
> 
> Better yet, maybe it's time to get the wife into the spirit.
> 
> View attachment 18122
> 
> View attachment 18123
> 
> View attachment 18124
> 
> View attachment 18125
> 
> 
> Kinda takes the heat off of me.


Who makes the purses?


----------



## Shaver

Shaver said:


> I consider the urging of our venerable members, Upr and RogerP (two of the most well dressed men on this planet) to be more than sufficient encouragement and so - the photo has been taken with upload to this very forum imminent.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Don't touch that dial!


Ever as good as my word:

*"There's more of gravy than of grave about you" 










*


----------



## RogerP

Most excellent, Shaver!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Responding to post #45) Classic
and it looks to be very comfortable. Thanks for sharing, I think!


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Ever as good as my word:
> 
> *"There's more of gravy than of grave about you"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wonderful and Sim would be jealous.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Ever as good as my word:
> 
> *"There's more of gravy than of grave about you"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice photo Shaver.


----------



## never behind

fishertw said:


> To be delivered by DHL while I'm in England; a lovat blue tweed kilt day jacket from Kinloch Anderson in Scotland. They hold the royal warrants for highland wear and it was on clearance in my size for just over 200 pounds. Oddly enough, their model shows this with the Anderson kilt which I wear in honor of my mothers family.
> View attachment 18126


Good uses of wool there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgarner197

I don't typically wear jeans often because I am not happy with the fit considering my build. My quads are just under 28" and jeans are either way too tight or much too baggy for my liking. I stumbled across a newer cut from Levi called the 541 with athletes in mind. It is supposed to give a classic straight leg 501 overall appearance with more room in the thigh and seat for men that lift weights. I ordered a few different color washes and am hoping I have found a jean that will work for me and not look like "skinny" jeans or super baggy with weird designs on the pocket.


----------



## Fragrancelover

SG_67 said:


> ^gray or charcoal flannel is where I'd start.


Thankyou SG_67, i will certainly try them


----------



## RogerP

Well it's hard to think of wearing my new purchases as I continue to swelter in the grips of an extended late-September heat wave. But winter is (probably) coming. And I will greet the cooler temps with another D'Avenza sport coat:


----------



## Shaver

Shaver said:


> Ever as good as my word:
> 
> *"There's more of gravy than of grave about you"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


An update - this Magee product has accompanied me in my slumber for the last few nights now and I am obliged to announce that it is far and away the most comfortable nightshirt that I have ever owned.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Langham

Shaver said:


> ... this Magee product has accompanied me in my slumber for the last few nights now a...


Associating Magee with venerable overcoats, I had an unpleasant thought that you might have been sleeping on a park bench somewhere. Looking back through the thread, I was relieved to see the case is quite different.


----------



## Shaver

Langham said:


> Associating Magee with venerable overcoats, I had an unpleasant thought that you might have been sleeping on a park bench somewhere. Looking back through the thread, I was relieved to see the case is quite different.


Come come my friend, we are all men of the world here. The occasional park bench, hedgerow, and even police cell are inevitable destinations for an overnight sojourn as is befitting a fellow given to indulging the tendency towards louche meanderings.


----------



## RogerP

I was wholly unfamiliar with the Magee brand until about two weeks ago when I purchased two pairs of the corduroy trousers. I hope tp be as well pleased with them as Shaver is with his night shirt.


----------



## Shaver

RogerP said:


> I was wholly unfamiliar with the Magee brand until about two weeks ago when I purchased two pairs of the corduroy trousers. I hope tp be as well pleased with them as Shaver is with his night shirt.


They were a firm of which I was peripherally aware (Woods of Shropshire carry a range of their products) but had never experienced first hand. A well established brand, dating back to 1866, and (in the case of the nightshirt at least) made in Ireland not some child slavery Hell hole.

I very much look forward to your thoughts on the cords (an item which I have never owned but am prepared to be convinced of) and, of course, some pics.


----------



## Langham

Shaver said:


> Come come my friend, we are all men of the world here. The occasional park bench, hedgerow, and even police cell are inevitable destinations for an overnight sojourn as is befitting a fellow given to indulging the tendency towards louche meanderings.


As it happens , I have visited all three of those destinations at one time or another, though whether sleep came easily is uncertain. My stay in the police cell was occasioned by a slight misunderstanding concerning some royal jubilee bunting and a celebration of some sort in my student years. Hedgerows - quite common when I was in the TA. At my present stage in life, however, louche meanderings are in danger of becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## Shaver

Langham said:


> As it happens , I have visited all three of those destinations at one time or another, though whether sleep came easily is uncertain. My stay in the police cell was occasioned by a slight misunderstanding concerning some royal jubilee bunting and a celebration of some sort in my student years. Hedgerows - quite common when I was in the TA. At my present stage in life, however, louche meanderings are in danger of becoming a thing of the past.


I did not doubt it for a moment.

I would caution, however, that louche meanderings are the key to a long life, well earned and well remembered.

"Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way".

- Mars Bonfire


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> They were a firm of which I was peripherally aware (Woods of Shropshire carry a range of their products) but had never experienced first hand. A well established brand, dating back to 1866, and (in the case of the nightshirt at least) made in Ireland not some child slavery Hell hole.
> 
> I very much look forward to your thoughts on the cords (an item which I have never owned but am prepared to be convinced of) and, of course, some pics.


I'll eventually have some fit pics, but this is the second pair (from inside the change room, no less). They were purchased from Irish Design in scenic Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario.


----------



## CLTesquire

I wore two of my fall tie acquisitions from Vanda Fine Clothing this week. Their ties are tremendous if anyone has considered trying them but is unsure.


----------



## RogerP

Very nice. I particularly like the rusty-orange one for the fall.


----------



## CLTesquire

I decided to develop my rusty-orange selections this fall. To date it was a color that I just never really wore because I just naturally default to blue ties. The one with the medallions is a nice red-orange in real life but has this wonderful madder finish to it. The more orange flavored one in the second pic is just your standard macclesfield silk.

I also have a new rust grenadine that I have not had occasion to break out.

And finally, these two, which are absolutely unbelievable in person (the first is 100% cashmere and the second is a wool/silk/cashmere blend):





I'm pretty much 100% all in on Vanda ties these days.


----------



## RogerP

All cashmere... oh my....


----------



## CLTesquire

It was from a preorder but they ordered a little extra and released the rest of their limited stock yesterday. Consider grabbing one. They're amazing and apparently selling quick.


----------



## never behind

CLTesquire said:


> I wore two of my fall tie acquisitions from Vanda Fine Clothing this week. Their ties are tremendous if anyone has considered trying them but is unsure.
> 
> View attachment 18321


Great tie and I really like the combo. (Edit: I butchered the requote. I was referring to the red tie. Not that the orange is bad or anything. )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Thrifted this weekend for myself.
Old school Burberry fair isle sweater.








Barena unstructured cardigan jacket thingee.


----------



## SG_67

Woofa said:


> Thrifted this weekend for myself.
> Old school Burberry fair isle sweater.
> View attachment 18375


That sweater is a great find! I can't believe someone gave that up. I'm pretty sure one won't find anything like that in today's Burberry line up.


----------



## ran23

Trying a Buttoned Down white Dress shirt with DC for the holidays. kind of outgrew my old one. Might even wear it with my Fair Isle Vest (thanks gamma)


----------



## upr_crust

Birthday swag - the braces were a present to myself, the cufflinks, a present from my husband.


----------



## never behind

Very nice. Love the braces' color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Oh wow - those cufflinks fill me with envy. And happy birthday!


----------



## upr_crust

never behind said:


> Very nice. Love the braces' color.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.



RogerP said:


> Oh wow - those cufflinks fill me with envy. And happy birthday!


The photo doesn't do the cufflinks justice. In full light, one can appreciate the sunburst pattern of engraving under the main field of enamel, and there is some yellow iridescence along with the blue enamel.

Thank you for the happy birthday wishes - all is well, save for the fact that I can't quite believe I am as old as I am. However, all the working parts still seem to be functional, so I am very much appreciating my luck in that regard .


----------



## Fading Fast

upr_crust said:


> Birthday swag - the braces were a present to myself, the cufflinks, a present from my husband.
> 
> View attachment 18400


Happy, happy birthday. And flour de lis is one of my favorite emblems - elegant, classic, beautiful. Wear it all in good health for many, many years to come.


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> Trying a Buttoned Down white Dress shirt with DC for the holidays. kind of outgrew my old one. Might even wear it with my Fair Isle Vest (thanks gamma)


What is DC??


----------



## ran23

FLMike said:


> What is DC??


double cuff. french cuff.


----------



## RogerP

First outing for the new D'Avenza sport coat:


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> double cuff. french cuff.


Where did you find a French cuffed dress shirt with a button-down collar? You don't see many of those.


----------



## DCR

Jgarner197 said:


> I don't typically wear jeans often because I am not happy with the fit considering my build. My quads are just under 28" and jeans are either way too tight or much too baggy for my liking. I stumbled across a newer cut from Levi called the 541 with athletes in mind. It is supposed to give a classic straight leg 501 overall appearance with more room in the thigh and seat for men that lift weights. I ordered a few different color washes and am hoping I have found a jean that will work for me and not look like "skinny" jeans or super baggy with weird designs on the pocket.


I've found wrangler to also be a good option for knock-around jeans for those of us that don't skip leg day. Under $20/pair doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Jgarner197

I landed two near new Paul Stuart jackets on eBay in my size. I really liked this one as it's my first tweed jacket. I especially like the patch pockets. Needs the sides brought in a little and the sleeves lengthened for me and that's it. The color is a much darker navy in person as this picture gives it a lighter almost greenish blue hue.


----------



## momsdoc

FLMike said:


> Where did you find a French cuffed dress shirt with a button-down collar? You don't see many of those.


Taking it a step further, I've got a few FC OCBDs. They were MTM as they don't exist in the wild. I'm considering having some BD Tatteralls made with FC for use with teeeds and rustic CL, since the OCBDs worked out great for that purpose


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> Taking it a step further, I've got a few FC OCBDs. They were MTM as they don't exist in the wild. I'm considering having some BD Tatteralls made with FC for use with teeeds and rustic CL, since the OCBDs worked out great for that purpose


The only venue I ever saw selling French cuffed OCBD's was Paul Fredrick, and that was many years ago, and not in a wide selection of fabrics.


----------



## ran23

FLMike said:


> Where did you find a French cuffed dress shirt with a button-down collar? You don't see many of those.


'Buttoned Down' is the brand name. I think I first heard about it here.


----------



## Flanderian

Jgarner197 said:


> I landed two near new Paul Stuart jackets on eBay in my size. I really liked this one as it's my first tweed jacket. I especially like the patch pockets. Needs the sides brought in a little and the sleeves lengthened for me and that's it. The color is a much darker navy in person as this picture gives it a lighter almost greenish blue hue.
> View attachment 18412
> View attachment 18413
> View attachment 18414
> View attachment 18415


Wow, that's a nice jacket! I prefer its cut enormously to their current line!

Very nice! Sammy or Southwick?


----------



## Jgarner197

Flanderian said:


> Wow, that's a nice jacket! I prefer its cut enormously to their current line!
> 
> Very nice! Sammy or Southwick?


Thank you Flanderian! I saw it and had to have it. The seller was kind enough to accept my best offer to boot. I think this one is a Samuelsohn by the tag.


----------



## orange fury

First time in this thread, some incredible stuff in here. All this tweed is making me itch to pull out my tweed jackets and pants, but we’re still at least a couple weeks away unfortunately.


----------



## Flanderian

Jgarner197 said:


> Thank you Flanderian! I saw it and had to have it. The seller was kind enough to accept my best offer to boot. I think this one is a Samuelsohn by the tag.
> View attachment 18416


Yes, that's Sammy. Thay've been PS's long time private label maker. And if they've used any other Canadian maker for tailored clothing, I've not seen it.


----------



## SG_67

Flanderian said:


> Yes, that's Sammy. Thay've been PS's long time private label maker. And if they've used any other Canadian maker for tailored clothing, I've not seen it.


It's definitely older. Nice though.

They haven't used the term "Stuart II" as a model name for some time.


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> It's definitely older. Nice though.
> 
> They haven't used the term "Stuart II" as a model name for some time.


The shoulder, gorge height and button stance looks somewhere before 2005 to me. But it looks virtually new!


----------



## ran23

Not familiar with Paul Stewart, but got a Brown thin Cardigan Vest in Merino wool for jacket wear. ebay and he even took my offer.


----------



## akwmek

Kenneth Cole Awearness suit for 99


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> Not familiar with Paul Stewart, but got a Brown thin Cardigan Vest in Merino wool for jacket wear. ebay and he even took my offer.


Maybe a knockoff of Paul Stuart?


----------



## 215339

Awfully tempted to buy one of these jackets from epaulet. That texture is so enticing


----------



## RogerP

^^ I love the fabrics but would like the actual garment much better if it were longer. The second pic shoes how awkward it would be to access those patch pockets because they sit so high - well above the belt line.


----------



## CLTesquire

Wearing the first of my new fall jackets from Coppley today. I'm very pleased. Also wearing a delightful new green Loro Piana cashmere tie from Vanda.


----------



## 215339

RogerP said:


> ^^ I love the fabrics but would like the actual garment much better if it were longer. The second pic shoes how awkward it would be to access those patch pockets because they sit so high - well above the belt line.


Agreed. That's my problem with Epaulet's cuts in general, they're cut short and usually slim. I often wear casual clothing untucked as well so it wouldn't be a versatile purchase for me with shirts peeping out underneath.

The pockets do fortunately have side access though.


----------



## 215339

CLTesquire said:


> Wearing the first of my new fall jackets from Coppley today. I'm very pleased. Also wearing a delightful new green Loro Piana cashmere tie from Vanda.
> 
> View attachment 18484
> 
> 
> View attachment 18485


Perfect! I love the patch pockets, these are how they should be done IMO. I am not a fan of squared, flapped patch pockets that are more common to the ivy blazer type garments, but I'm also not a fan of the fully unstructured italian garments these are usually found on.

How much structure/padding is in the shoulders?


----------



## CLTesquire

There's just a thin layer of padding in the shoulder. I didn't want it completely unstructured but I also didn't want the jacket to wear me if that makes sense. It came out exactly how I imagined.


----------



## 215339

CLTesquire said:


> There's just a thin layer of padding in the shoulder. I didn't want it completely unstructured but I also didn't want the jacket to wear me if that makes sense. It came out exactly how I imagined.


Yes, you wanted to achieve a middle ground if I understood correctly. Enjoy!


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> Wearing the first of my new fall jackets from Coppley today. I'm very pleased. Also wearing a delightful new green Loro Piana cashmere tie from Vanda.
> 
> View attachment 18484
> 
> 
> View attachment 18485


That really turned out well - congrats!


----------



## ran23

Paul Fredrick, Extra fine 100% Merino Wool, made in Madagascar No other tags, beautiful wool. it's a keeper


----------



## Jgarner197

I finally broke down after seeing the sale alerts everywhere from Allen Edmonds, lol. I picked up a pair of Fifth Avenue’s from Nordstrom while I was in Seattle on a short vacation.


----------



## SG_67

CLTesquire said:


> Wearing the first of my new fall jackets from Coppley today. I'm very pleased. Also wearing a delightful new green Loro Piana cashmere tie from Vanda.
> 
> View attachment 18484
> 
> 
> View attachment 18485


I really love that tie!

Alluding to another thread having to do with combining greens, one could take a lesson from this example.


----------



## paxonus

Picked up an interesting shirt-jacket on Ebay in perfect condition. Unlined, heavy cotton twill and dual-vented.


----------



## CLTesquire

So here's the second of the two new Coppley jackets. Paired with a new rust grenadine tie from Vanda.


----------



## SG_67

Great choice of tie! The colors really work well with one another.


----------



## winghus

CLTesquire said:


> So here's the second of the two new Coppley jackets. Paired with a new rust grenadine tie from Vanda.
> 
> View attachment 18583
> 
> 
> View attachment 18584
> 
> 
> View attachment 18585


I bought a rust genadine from Chipp specifically for my blue flannel sport coat. Love both of your MTM jackets and love that green tie.


----------



## bernoulli

New haul from the silk market in Shanghai. All together? Less than USD40. And I can tell you all the ties wear and feel great. The texture on some of them are simply incredible. Why a duplicate PS? A gift to the one and only upr_crust.


----------



## 215339

@paxonus cool safari jacket, enjoy!


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli that is quite a haul and a stunning value!


----------



## Woofa

Some recent ethrifts for me.


----------



## RogerP

Cross post from WAYWT:

New D'Avenza jacket, Magee cords and Shandon (Donegal tweed) flat cap.


----------



## bernoulli

Wow, just wow! Great jacket. The whole ensemble is simply perfect. Do you know how to call the detailing on the jacket lapel? I might steal it for a bespoke project.


----------



## RogerP

Thanks my friend - I'm afraid I don't know any specific terminology to describe the lapel.


----------



## Matt S

bernoulli said:


> Wow, just wow! Great jacket. The whole ensemble is simply perfect. Do you know how to call the detailing on the jacket lapel? I might steal it for a bespoke project.


I think you're talking about the swelled edges. They're not only on the lapel, but they go down the front edge of the jacket and are on the pockets.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

RogerP said:


> Cross post from WAYWT:
> 
> New D'Avenza jacket, Magee cords and Shandon (Donegal tweed) flat cap.


I think that's the best fall menswear ensemble I've ever seen. Nicely done. Love the jacket.


----------



## RogerP

Many thanks! It has been a goal of mine over the past 2 or 3 years to step up my smart casual game.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

RogerP said:


> Many thanks! It has been a goal of mine over the past 2 or 3 years to step up my smart casual game.


If that pic is representative, I'd say you have accomplished your goal.

Smart casual is difficult to get right. I try, although living in Texas makes it more difficult as it's too hot to layer much for most of the year.


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

Here is my most recent acquisition.

The Schott 530 Cafe Racer in Brown Cowhide.








































































I was looking for a jacket to match my collection of mid brown shell cordovan boots and shoes. The last pic is a sampling of Carmina (Old) Cognac and Alden Ravello Shell Cordovans.

My overall impression of Schott is that they are great. The zippers are nice and sturdy oversized. The leather itself is very, very soft. No break in whatsoever. This is radically different from my Aero which is still not even 50% broke in almost a year later. My only complaint is that the leather shows blemishes very easily. One of the pics shows this. This is the trade off of soft leather I suppose and is by no means a deal breaker. I give Schott an overall score of 9 out of 10.

The fit is decent. I wanted to be able to wear a lightweight cashmere or wool sweater underneath and the XL allows for this. I would say that these jackets run about .5 size small. Again, a great jacket!

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

Just a couple more aquisitions:

A pair of leather gloves from Chester Jeffries:



















And also a 4-ply Scottish Casmere Sweater from John Laing:










Happy Saturday!


----------



## 89826

Where did you get the Laing sweater? Thanks.


----------



## Watchman

89826 said:


> Where did you get the Laing sweater? Thanks.


From The Hanger Project. The quality is unmatched and I say that having quite a few different cashmeres from different makers.


----------



## RogerP

Congrats Flanderian - excellent choice in a casual Derby.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Congrats Flanderian - excellent choice in a casual Derby.


Thank you, Sir!

They are a winner on many counts in terms of preferences and filling a useful niche in my wardrobe, and I fell in love with color harmony of the upper, welt and sole. I had first thought of an acquisition after seeing the C&J version below that Ben Silver sells, but as mine are less than 40% of that price *they* are justifiable.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

How easy it is to appreciate classic goods and when they are bargains it is all the more satisfying.

Good looking tires Flanderian. Mind sharing where you picked them up?


----------



## Flanderian

127.72 MHz said:


> How easy it is to appreciate classic goods and when they are bargains it is all the more satisfying.
> 
> Good looking tires Flanderian. Mind sharing where you picked them up?


Thank you!

I wound up purchasing them from Bradshaw and Lloyd -

But they're also sold by Pediwear -

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/sanders/products/5028.php

And Sanders and Sanders also takes orders directly -

https://www.sanders-uk.com/shop/product/jack-8761ss

My size, 10UK seems to be in short supply in this particular color. Evidently, Sanders doesn't necessarily have all models, in all colors constantly in production, which really makes sense if you consider the process and the market, so if stock lists get exhausted, it may take a number of weeks before they're produced again.

I initially attempted to purchase from Pediwear, but there were some unfortunate and very odd difficulties between my bank and Pediwear, and an address database that torpedoed it. But I don't expect this problem to replicate itself for anyone else, I just seem particularly so blessed.

I turned to Bradshaw and Lloyd, but they were out of stock, and Sanders was also. But then Bradshaw was able to rustle up a pair from somewhere. I must say dealing with Bradshaw and Lloyd was a pleasure, they were prompt, efficient and responded immediately dispatching the goods via UPS with tracking. No difficulty with the transaction.

But I believe that all three vendors are certainly viable sources. Pediwear has satisfied many customers, including many members here, and no doubt will continue to. And while I didn't go very far dealing directly with Sanders, they were also prompt and efficient.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Thank you, Sir!
> 
> They are a winner on many counts in terms of preferences and filling a useful niche in my wardrobe, and I fell in love with color harmony of the upper, welt and sole. I had first thought of an acquisition after seeing the C&J version below that Ben Silver sells, but as mine are less than 40% of that price *they* are justifiable.


Frankly the tobacco suede, fitted with the red Vibram sole you purchased has a much better look to it than the Ben Silver offering. Very nice looking kicks, for sure!


----------



## RogerP

My second pair of Carlos Santos have arrived - and my first pair from any brand with patinaed _grain_ calf. Very impressed. These really do punch well above their price class.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

eagle2250 said:


> Frankly the tobacco suede, fitted with the red Vibram sole you purchased has a much better look to it than the Ben Silver offering. Very nice looking kicks, for sure!


Agreed. Good looking and classic.


----------



## Howard

Those are some nice looking shoes Rog.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Frankly the tobacco suede, fitted with the red Vibram sole you purchased has a much better look to it than the Ben Silver offering. Very nice looking kicks, for sure!





127.72 MHz said:


> Agreed. Good looking and classic.


Thank you, again! Just as information should anyone have a personal interest in these, I might have specified that the sole is E.V.A. (The comparatively soft and spongy stuff common on bucks.) rather than the firmer Virbram.

It's what is customary but it typically does not offer the sort of wear of some other compounds though I've other footwear with the British version of this compound and it seems to be lasting longer than those having it that were made in the U.S.A.

I've toyed with the notion of doing a resole with something else though when the time comes. I've seen red Dainite which is the same shade as the E.V.A. and may have once read that B. Nelson has access to it. (And I've also seen Ridgeway soles in the color,, though they're even less common than Dainite.)


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> My second pair of Carlos Santos have arrived - and my first pair from any brand with patinaed _grain_ calf. Very impressed. These really do punch well above their price class.


Those are really nice looking monks! I'm often less fond of double monks, but these are very handsome. Carlos Santos is definitely making some of the best looking shoes around.


----------



## RogerP

Trivial factoid that may interest only me.

I started in Instagram a few months ago when my teenage daughter said "Dad, there are people on IG talking about your shoes!"

So I've posted several pairs over the past while - everything from Carmina to Vass to Edward Green to St. Crispin's. 150 to 250 "likes" seems the average response to my posts, with the really popular posts ones getting 350 or so. This pair of Carlos Santos? 600 and counting.... Go figure.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> Trivial factoid that may interest only me.
> 
> I started in Instagram a few months ago when my teenage daughter said "Dad, there are people on IG talking about your shoes!"
> 
> So I've posted several pairs over the past while - everything from Carmina to Vass to Edward Green to St. Crispin's. 150 to 250 "likes" seems the average response to my posts, with the really popular posts ones getting 350 or so. This pair of Carlos Santos? 600 and counting.... Go figure.


Hmmm . . . that is *very* interesting!

Testifies to the fact they're great looking shoes! The color and patina is particularly nice, and the proportions and last just right. And of course, the double monk is broadly popular.

Well, counselor, you may have a new career in the offing!


----------



## momsdoc

Glad to see you’re enjoying CS. I was waiting for you to dip your foot in. I have found them to be a great value and quality for their price. They are filling the niche left by Carmina’s price increase.

Great looking Monks.

I may try my hand at the Forest Shadow patina. Green may be the new burgundy.


----------



## RogerP

I shall look forward to those green beauties!


----------



## barca10

RogerP said:


> My second pair of Carlos Santos have arrived - and my first pair from any brand with patinaed _grain_ calf. Very impressed. These really do punch well above their price class.


I love the color of these.


----------



## Tiger

momsdoc said:


> Glad to see you're enjoying CS. I was waiting for you to dip your foot in. I have found them to be a great value and quality for their price. They are filling the niche left by Carmina's price increase.
> 
> Great looking Monks.
> 
> I may try my hand at the Forest Shadow patina. Green may be the new burgundy.


I believe the color to which you refer is called "florest" not "forest" and is a yellowish-olive color. The CS "Sintra" is a much darker green, but as always with colors, varies greatly by photograph and lighting. Hope one of those appeals to you!

RogerP's monk straps look great - I'm now on the hunt for CS field boots in grain...


----------



## momsdoc

The Sintra looks too bold for me. I have to work up to it. 

Roger, don’t hold your breath. If I do get the nerve, it will most likely be for the 3 eyelet derbies as a Spring/Summer shoe.


----------



## RogerP

Tiger said:


> I believe the color to which you refer is called "florest" not "forest" and is a yellowish-olive color. The CS "Sintra" is a much darker green, but as always with colors, varies greatly by photograph and lighting. Hope one of those appeals to you!
> 
> RogerP's monk straps look great - I'm now on the hunt for CS field boots in grain...


This exact grain patina (Guimaraes) in a field boot or a skin stitch derby boot now sits on my want list.


----------



## upr_crust

Newest suit, new pocket square and braces. Hope that you like.


----------



## RogerP

Wow I LOVE that fabric crusty - congrats! Chestnut colored oxfords are an inspired pairing here.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Wow I LOVE that fabric crusty - congrats! Chestnut colored oxfords are an inspired pairing here.


Thanks, Roger. The fabric is Fox Brothers, and when I tried the suit on in London, I only had black shoes, whiche didn't really work with the suit, so I opted for chestnut, though I will have to try cherry/merlot/burgundy shoes with the suit at some point.


----------



## Flanderian

upr_crust said:


> Newest suit, new pocket square and braces. Hope that you like.
> 
> View attachment 18696
> View attachment 18697





upr_crust said:


> Thanks, Roger. The *fabric is Fox Brothers*, and when I tried the suit on in London, I only had black shoes, whiche didn't really work with the suit, so I opted for chestnut, though I will have to try cherry/merlot/burgundy shoes with the suit at some point.


Ah-ha, I was about to ask where you got that gorgeous flannel, now all is clear! Very handsome as always! Who made it up for you?


----------



## upr_crust

Flanderian said:


> Ah-ha, I was about to ask where you got that gorgeous flannel, now all is clear! Very handsome as always! Who made it up for you?


The suit is RTW from New & Lingwood, and came in a single-breasted version as well.


----------



## irish95

Roger, you have your shoes on Instagram? What is the world coming to? It's funny the story about your daughter, because a couple of weeks ago a friend asked my opinion about some shoes he saw on the Internet. I took a look and said "Those are Roger's shoes".


----------



## Oldsarge

I bought a nice piece of a silk/wool blend custom weave from Derek Guy who posts under Dieworkwear. It's a very lightweight 'tweed' cloth suitable for warm weather. I'll send it to Hemrajani to be made up into a very 'countryside' quarter lined jacket for next summer. It should go well with chinos, jeans or tropical weight worsted.


----------



## RogerP

irish95 said:


> Roger, you have your shoes on Instagram? What is the world coming to? It's funny the story about your daughter, because a couple of weeks ago a friend asked my opinion about some shoes he saw on the Internet. I took a look and said "Those are Roger's shoes".


Lol - too funny. Often when I google search a particular brand or style I end up having several of my own pairs presented to me. #famousfrontsteps


----------



## RogerP

Oldsarge - that looks very promising indeed - we will look forward to the finished product.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> #famousfrontsteps


I have an image of your having a ziggurat in front of your house with one pair of shoes per step...


----------



## 215339

I finally bought suede shoes again, everything has come full circle.

I started out with suede sneakers when getting into footwear at age 15, ditched it due to thinking it was high maintenance, and I'm back again when I realize they're low maintenance after all.

Nano protector seems to be working pretty well, and I love how much more pliable suede is than calf. Suede also meshes much better into my daily wardrobe, as I dress casual, rarely do I touch a suit or a blazer.

Although I swear I will never find a perfect fitting pair of GYW shoes. I may have to get the right pair stretched at the ball to accomodate my slightly wider foot, and I always have comparatively skinny ankles. I can feel the loose ankles when I walk, but it's not a huge issue.

















Anyone know of any lasts or brands that cater to regular(bordering wide) feet, but have a small instep and skinny ankles?

Here are the following lasts I've worked with.

AE 511/1: In size 10D for the Leeds is alright, loose floppy ankles, also had to stretch right pair at the ball. Worn with regular medium thickness socks.

AE 5/65: In 9.5E was no good in width, it was causing redness at the ball of my foot in thin dress socks. After getting stretched at the cobbler it's good now though.

Carlos Santos 234: 8.5UK was good in terms of length and width, unfortunately my foot basically flops right out of the shoe whenever I take a step, moleskin at the tongue didn't really help, just far too much volume in the shoe causing heel slip.


----------



## momsdoc

Have you considered a combination last from Alden? The Modified and Trubalance lasts have narrower heels. The instep may be too high in the Modified last, but since they are made in the US and relatively readily available, at least you can check them out without concern about returns.


----------



## 215339

momsdoc said:


> Have you considered a combination last from Alden? The Modified and Trubalance lasts have narrower heels. The instep may be too high in the Modified last, but since they are made in the US and relatively readily available, at least you can check them out without concern about returns.


I never did in the past, considering their inherent price.

I'll keep that in mind though, as I was previously much more focused on quality, rather than fit. Well that's no good if I never end up wearing the shoes due to fit problems!


----------



## ChristopherJ

My first hat that isn't a baseball cap. Made by Bailey's. 
Also some cashmere-lined gloves (brown pair not shown), by Fownes Brothers. 
Both picked up at Von Maur in Omaha, a department store that is new to me now that I live in Nebraska.


----------



## Oldsarge

My, that's a very nice hat!


----------



## Woofa

A few recent ethrifts.











































The brioni cashmere bomber is one of the few items that could eclipse the loro piana baby cashmere sportcoat. Truly amazing.


----------



## Jgarner197

Picked up a vintage Gruen Precision. According to seller it should be late 1950s early 1960s and has an original Gruen band.


----------



## SG_67

Woofa said:


> A few recent ethrifts.
> View attachment 18718
> View attachment 18719
> View attachment 18720
> View attachment 18721
> View attachment 18722
> View attachment 18723
> 
> The brioni cashmere bomber is one of the few items that could eclipse the loro piana baby cashmere sportcoat. Truly amazing.


Very nice indeed! Great finds my friend. Do enjoy them. I'm sure the baby cashmere will serve you well in the coming months.


----------



## FLMike

Jgarner197 said:


> Picked up a vintage Gruen Precision. According to seller it should be late 1950s early 1960s and has an original Gruen band.
> View attachment 18724


Very cool watch, though the strap looks to be on upside down.


----------



## Jgarner197

FLMike said:


> Very cool watch, though the strap looks to be on upside down.


I thought something looked a little off on the listing and couldn't quite put my finger on it. Thank you for pointing that out. I am not a watch guy by any means but have been wanting a few classically styled vintage watches. I found this one on Etsy. The listing stated it was cleaned/serviced and that an NOS Gruen band was placed on the watch. They must have had an "oops" moment and missed their mistake.


----------



## momsdoc

Just some odds and ends.

LLB No-iron Oxfords. They dont have must iron in tailored fit.










BB Navy cap and black cashmere lined gloves. I can't for the life of me find my black gloves from last year. They must be hanging out with all the single socks.


----------



## StephenRG

1960 or so gold-plated Longines - hand-winding 30L caliber, so it's very thin.

(Apologies - I don't have a decent macro on my phone.)


----------



## momsdoc

Now that is what I consider a perfect watch. Beautiful, simple, elegant, thin, understated. No extra doodads mucking up the face. No oversized, or stylized numbers. A muted neutral colored face that blends into the case. A case that is nearly invisible, sized correctly for your wrist.

Kudos on such a lovely great choice. It does exactly what a watch should do. Tells the time, and doesn’t stand out like a pimp, looking all ostentatious, and taking attention away from ones outfit. 

Tasteful, elegant, and functional. it can be worn dressed up with a suit, or with a polo and khakis. Enjoy it and care for it. May it outlive you and give future generations as much pleasure as you will get from it.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from the Trad thread, but I thought it might be appropriate over here as well. Found these Brooks Country Club blackwatch pants on eBay for a bargain. Split waistband, side adjusters, 100% wool, unfinished hem, and made in Canada. I wasn’t too sure about the pleats, but I actually don’t hate them.


These are actually my first pants with side adjusters (not including my tux pants)- I actually like the look a lot


----------



## momsdoc

Another trifle.

The recent cold snap, or return to seasonal temperatures, is inciting a feeding frenzy of Polar shopping. Any excuse to help NSC turn over their stock :amazing:


----------



## Flanderian

momsdoc said:


> Another trifle.
> 
> The recent cold snap, or return to seasonal temperatures, is inciting a feeding frenzy of Polar shopping. Any excuse to help NSC turn over their stock :amazing:
> 
> View attachment 18762


Great looking sweater!

Help an old fellow out - NSC?


----------



## momsdoc

Wow, slipping a bit old boy?

North Sea Clothing


----------



## orange fury

Flanderian said:


> Great looking sweater!
> 
> Help an old fellow out - NSC?


North Sea Clothing

Edit: ah, Momsdoc beat me to it


----------



## Flanderian

momsdoc said:


> Wow, slipping a bit old boy?
> 
> North Sea Clothing





orange fury said:


> North Sea Clothing
> 
> Edit: ah, Momsdoc beat me to it


:icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee: :icon_hailthee:

Ha! Slipping a bit *every* day!


----------



## Tiger

Just ordered the Trickers Calvert - wanted a casual brown grain boot, and this was on sale at Herring for a price lower than Carlos Santos or AE:


----------



## momsdoc

Nice Trick kicks.

Cross post from Flandarian's BB thread.
Saxxon wool flannel.










And these beauties from EB. Should be arriving on Wednesday.










Thank god tomorrow is Monday. This weekend is getting expensive.


----------



## FLMike

^7-8" rise on those trousers?


----------



## Woofa

Nicest pair of shoes I have thrifted in my size.















Beautiful light weight cashmere belvest also thrifted.








And had to brag these. Thrifted for my wife. A little pricier than normal thrifts but still very reasonable.


----------



## momsdoc

FLMike said:


> ^7-8" rise on those trousers?


Assuming they are mid rise like the suits I have tried on. They were a no go due to the armholes and lapels, but I didn't find the trouser rise to be a problem. Then again I was focusing more on the jacket. Well shoprunner is free, so returns to the store are easy.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## ran23

waited all day Saturday for the mail, that is when my package was due. holiday?


----------



## never behind

ran23 said:


> waited all day Saturday for the mail, that is when my package was due. holiday?


Saturday was Veterans Day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> waited all day Saturday for the mail, that is when my package was due. holiday?


Seriously, guy? Are you American? Or just trolling, as I've suspected for some time now?


----------



## FLMike

momsdoc said:


> Assuming they are mid rise like the suits I have tried on. They were a no go due to the armholes and lapels, but I didn't find the trouser rise to be a problem. Then again I was focusing more on the jacket. Well shoprunner is free, so returns to the store are easy.
> 
> Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


Good luck. Hopefully the picture is deceiving, but those look awfully hip-hugging.


----------



## momsdoc

I’ll find out soon enough. You might be right. i just remembered that BB changed their cuts last year. The Fitz was slimmed down toward Milano area, and Madison short is now my best fitting cut.


----------



## Tiger

momsdoc said:


> I'll find out soon enough. You might be right. i just remembered that BB changed their cuts last year. The Fitz was slimmed down toward Milano area, and Madison short is now my best fitting cut.


Those amazing EB button boots will ease the pain of pants that might turn out to be a bit too snug in a sensitive area or two!


----------



## Jgarner197

Found a crazy price on a near new Brioni dinner suit on eBay. I just couldn't pass it up! Not that I really need a new black tuxedo but for $200 and it actually has shoulders wide enough for me I really couldn't say no. Not to mention it has an almost 10" drop which is perfect for me as I will only have to bring the trousers in a little  This should be a worthy successor to my Jack Victor.


----------



## RogerP

That's a heck of a find. I guess you got lucky on sleeve length.


----------



## Jgarner197

RogerP said:


> That's a heck of a find. I guess you got lucky on sleeve length.


Indeed! That's a main reason why i thought this was one I couldn't pass on. The jacket was almost perfect. I think the only thing I should need to do is bring in the sides around the waist. Provided the seller took accurate measurements of course


----------



## momsdoc

Good news. The BB Fitz 1818 trousers have arrived and they are as plush as I'd hoped for.

The rise is 11+ inches









The leg opening is 16 1/2 inches.









The knee is 21 1/2 inches wide.









All in all a well fitting, well cut pair of trousers, in a sumptuous Saxxon Flannel for a steal of a price.









Is it possible that these are new Old Stock from before they changed the cut2 years ago?


----------



## momsdoc

Forget about closing them. How do I open the buttons to even put them on? They didn't come with instructions. :angry:


----------



## Jgarner197

momsdoc said:


> Good news. The BB Fitz 1818 trousers have arrived and they are as plush as I'd hoped for.
> 
> The rise is 11+ inches
> View attachment 18821
> 
> 
> The leg opening is 16 1/2 inches.
> View attachment 18822
> 
> 
> The knee is 21 1/2 inches wide.
> View attachment 18823
> 
> 
> All in all a well fitting, well cut pair of trousers, in a sumptuous Saxxon Flannel for a steal of a price.
> View attachment 18824
> 
> 
> Is it possible that these are new Old Stock from before they changed the cut2 years ago?


That is a great fabric! I almost chose that fabric for my MTM Golden Fleece I am waiting to be finished with the Seattle Brooks. I ended up going with one from Hardy Minnis with a more faint blue overcheck. However this one was in a close second. A great looking pair of trousers at an excellent price sir.


----------



## RogerP

Momsdoc just unbutton them with your fingers like you unbutton your shirt.


----------



## akwmek

calvin klein dress shirt


----------



## damon54

Brown Haupt faux shearling jacket. Seller had it as a small to medium so I bought it intending to gift it to my Mother. Fits me fine and I wear a 46" jacket.


----------



## irish95

I received my CS grain derby boots from Sweden at about the same time as Momsdoc received his purchase from Sweden a couple of days ago. Thanks to Gabriel and Carl from Skoaktiebolaget for all their help. I was a little nervous concerning the sizing. They fit perfect. It was a rare on-line purchase in that the shoes look exactly as pictured on-line. No lighting techniques that made them appear "nicer" in Skoak's website. I highly recommend taking the plunge to purchase from them.


----------



## momsdoc

irish95 said:


> I received my CS grain derby boots from Sweden at about the same time as Momsdoc received his purchase from Sweden a couple of days ago. Thanks to Gabriel and Carl from Skoaktiebolaget for all their help. I was a little nervous concerning the sizing. They fit perfect. It was a rare on-line purchase in that the shoes look exactly as pictured on-line. No lighting techniques that made them appear "nicer" in Skoak's website. I highly recommend taking the plunge to purchase from them.


Here they are on the hoof.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Awesome.


----------



## irish95

Those look fantastic. I don't think I could pull them off as well as you. If I could get religion into this thread, they would be even better. Kidding of course.


----------



## RogerP

Irish - congrats man, I'm so glad it all worked out.


----------



## triklops55

Bought online from Barney’s Warehouse for a mere $107 including tax and shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

^^ Nice Tux shoes. What a steal!

BTW, for such formal shoes, I would suggest replacing the laces with a less obtrusive flat lace.


----------



## momsdoc

irish95 said:


> I received my CS grain derby boots from Sweden at about the same time as Momsdoc received his purchase from Sweden a couple of days ago. Thanks to Gabriel and Carl from Skoaktiebolaget for all their help. I was a little nervous concerning the sizing. They fit perfect. It was a rare on-line purchase in that the shoes look exactly as pictured on-line. No lighting techniques that made them appear "nicer" in Skoak's website. I highly recommend taking the plunge to purchase from them.


Congrats on getting up the nerve to take the plunge. Glad it worked out well. Noe Gabriel and Carl have more info to help guide your fit.

Of course that means that Skoak now will have a new customer, who will soon find their wares too tempting to just watch. CS is so well priced, that you have to think of reasons not to buy them.

EDIT:

After writing the above, I went on Skoak's site and am now desperately trying to talk myself out of these.



















My defense is that I have a chukka in the same color suede, and with trousers on they will look the same. I have a pair of cherry Bal boots with a perforated cap toe. Will my logic hold?


----------



## RogerP

That wine shadow bal boot... feel free to put me out of my misery.


----------



## momsdoc

Why is there only 1 left in 9?


----------



## momsdoc

Picked up this Overland B3 Bomber for my son. They run huge. It's a size 34 and i can fit into it nicely without any layering. Too snug with. NSC Diver turtleneck underneath. Since that'stheir Smallest size, it'll never work for him. Seems a shame to waste it.

So back it goes to be exchanged for a 36 for me. That should cover layering. It seems odd to be ordering such a small size. But if I ever find it cold enough to combine a NSC Diver sweater and this jacket, then it's so cold outside that all life on Earth will end.


----------



## momsdoc

Roger,
You are out of your misery. I have done you a favor. Thatboot is no longer available in size 9. :devil:

You made my logic crumble. I couldn’t stand seeing you so distressed, I just had to do something to help you out. Besides, that patina looks incredible.


----------



## never behind

momsdoc said:


> Congrats on getting up the nerve to take the plunge. Glad it worked out well. Noe Gabriel and Carl have more info to help guide your fit.
> 
> Of course that means that Skoak now will have a new customer, who will soon find their wares too tempting to just watch. CS is so well priced, that you have to think of reasons not to buy them.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> After writing the above, I went on Skoak's site and am now desperately trying to talk myself out of these.
> 
> View attachment 18867
> 
> 
> View attachment 18868
> 
> 
> My defense is that I have a chukka in the same color suede, and with trousers on they will look the same. I have a pair of cherry Bal boots with a perforated cap toe. Will my logic hold?


Not to derail the thread, but I've been looking at CS on Skoak's site. Are there other places to order CS to try out with easier returns? I think it was your advice on C&J and Barney's that lead me down the C&J path.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> Roger,
> You are out of your misery. I have done you a favor. Thatboot is no longer available in size 9. :devil:
> 
> You made my logic crumble. I couldn't stand seeing you so distressed, I just had to do something to help you out. Besides, that patina looks incredible.


That s what friends are for! I am very grateful. It would be too close to an incoming Vass boot and yet I still was having trouble resisting. Enjoy!


----------



## irish95

Wanted the wine shadow boots myself, but my size was taken as I was trying to make a decision. Great looking boot. You are right Doc, I’m now hooked. I’m hoping I have a little more discipline than you and Roger.


----------



## John inSC

Small purchase but, nonetheless fun. My first flat cap/driver, though the cut is slightly more updated which seems to work well on my narrow-oval head. From Lawrence and Foster, per some forum recommendations. My fiancé says I cannot wear it for another 30 years..


----------



## ItalianStyle

Start wearing it backwards and she'll beg you to wear it the proper way...


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Great looking tweed cap John in South Carolina!

I could not select "Buy it Now" any quicker,...
I love Nettleton long wings, and to find them in shell NOS.
I am happy.


----------



## krock

A dark navy Coach messenger bag for a fraction of original price.


----------



## RaulM

John inSC said:


> View attachment 18889
> Small purchase but, nonetheless fun. My first flat cap/driver, though the cut is slightly more updated which seems to work well on my narrow-oval head. From Lawrence and Foster, per some forum recommendations. My fiancé says I cannot wear it for another 30 years..


I like it!!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## RogerP

^^^ Oh hell yes.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Oh hell yes.


Thank you!

Note that international shipping is 20 Pounds Sterling. Since it was only a cap being sent, I asked if they might improve upon that, and they shipped it for 10. Still not cheap, but international shipping often isn't.


----------



## momsdoc

All I needed was a new button hook. I bent my EB one putting on my right boot today. The left is easy, but manipulating the right boot buttons is trickier for me.

So I went on J. Fitzpatrick' site to buy a new one. Wouldn't you know he's having a Black Friday sale?

Well, I never did end up ordering the boot hook. Seems I don't need to waste my money on one. They come free with the Westlake Button boots.

Hazel calf and Forest teeed


























I think these will go nicely with the Cordings 21 oz windowpane tweed suit.


----------



## RogerP

I really like Justin's button boots - lovely choice.

And Happy Thanksgiving to you and all my American friends1


----------



## RogerP

Skoak's Black Friday sale is live. I picked up this pair:


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Skoak's Black Friday sale is live. I picked up this pair:


Very nice. I am going to avoid the site until the sale is over. I am soooo weak.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

momsdoc said:


> Very nice. I am going to avoid the site until the sale is over. I am soooo weak.


I looked through it all and then had to force myself to close the window before I spent way too much.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> I really like Justin's button boots - lovely choice.
> 
> And Happy Thanksgiving to you and all my American friends1


The black calf with black suede button boot is still available in a size 9. Only 280 GBP.:devil:


----------



## ran23

Finally a red plaid Christmas type of waistcoat for my charcoal suit or Navy Blazer.


----------



## RogerP

momsdoc said:


> The black calf with black suede button boot is still available in a size 9. Only 280 GBP.:devil:


I am safe on that score - already have black Bonafe button boots.


----------



## John inSC

Lastest pair of trousers. I was watching some of the Epaulet MTO trouser videos and the host mentioned an american company called American Woolen Company. Never heard of them before but, they have beautiful winter jackets, though, not looking for such; they did however have a pair of fantastic trousers and in a color/pattern I've been searching for-for months (size especially).


----------



## FLMike

^Those are very sharp.


----------



## RogerP

Good looking trousers for sure - enjoy!


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Side tabs :icon_cheers:


----------



## RogerP

Replacement Vass boots just arrived from Ascot - first pair were not the right width. Promptly sorted and now a perfect fit.

Museum gold topped by red brown suede on the K last.


----------



## akwmek

calvin klein purple plaid tie


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Replacement Vass boots just arrived from Ascot - first pair were not the right width. Promptly sorted and now a perfect fit.
> 
> Museum gold topped by red brown suede on the K last.


Holy Schmoly those are incredible boots.

As I was scrolling through the pictures, I didn't think they could look any better, but then seeing them in the last pic - perfectly aligned to the suit (wonderfully and quietly picking up the windowpane stripe) - I was proven wrong, they look even better with those trousers.

Enjoy - those are stunning boots.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Replacement Vass boots just arrived from Ascot - first pair were not the right width. Promptly sorted and now a perfect fit.
> 
> Museum gold topped by red brown suede on the K last.


Those are breathtaking Valways. Great combo of colors. I really like the K last. What size and width are they?


----------



## Zoe Williams

I'm so glad that finally, we have a place where we can share the ideas of our recent wardrobe add-ons. I'm so excited to tell the readers about my new waistcoat. Oh! it's so stylish and from one of the popular brands. It has an extra layer of warmth. I can use it in summer as well. It allows me to strip off my jacket, roll up my sleeves, and put-together. It's of black colour that goes well with different shirts and blazers as well. In addition to my style, I can put it with plain tee and jeans for casual purpose and with trousers and a shirt for formal occasions. You can also start to play with these waistcoats that have different, colours, patterns and fabrics. Every man should have at least two waistcoats in as their wardrobe staple. You can use them for different occasions and even accessorise them with stylish sunglasses and tie.


----------



## momsdoc

Zoe Williams said:


> I'm so glad that finally, we have a place where we can share the ideas of our recent wardrobe add-ons. I'm so excited to tell the readers about my new waistcoat. Oh! it's so stylish and from one of the popular brands. It has an extra layer of warmth. I can use it in summer as well. It allows me to strip off my jacket, roll up my sleeves, and put-together. It's of black colour that goes well with different shirts and blazers as well. In addition to my style, I can put it with plain tee and jeans for casual purpose and with trousers and a shirt for formal occasions. You can also start to play with these waistcoats that have different, colours, patterns and fabrics. Every man should have at least two waistcoats in as their wardrobe staple. You can use them for different occasions and even accessorise them with stylish sunglasses and tie.


I may be a little slow when it comes to noticing things on the net, but I'm finally learning.


----------



## upr_crust

New suit - Paul Stuart/Phineas Cole


----------



## RogerP

That s a beautiful suit, Crusty. I've had to retire my solid navy single breasted suit and need to get around to replacing it. 

FF and Momsdoc- thank you both. 

The boots are a very fortuitous match with that suit - it's like they were made for each other.

These are size 43 on the K last but one up from standard width. The original pair were mistakenly made on the standard width and I found them too snug.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> That s a beautiful suit, Crusty. I've had to retire my solid navy single breasted suit and need to get around to replacing it.
> 
> FF and Momsdoc- thank you both.
> 
> The boots are a very fortuitous match with that suit - it's like they were made for each other.
> 
> These are size 43 on the K last but one up from standard width. The original pair were mistakenly made on the standard width and I found them too snug.


Good to know. I was figuring I'd need 43 or 43.5 in the K with one size up in width. How roomy is the toe box in length. I figure I'm either the same or 1/4 size longer than you. So unless you find them just fitting in length, I would stay with the 43 for me in the K last.

Well look what arrived while I was writing. Very, impressive packaging. And they give you extra buttons in the wrapper attached to the shoehorn. It's like the little packet of buttons you find in your new trouser's rear pocket.

That's one heavy duty button hook. That will not bend. EB or Skoak should be ashamed of the soft, cheap button hook they send with their boots at twice the price.


----------



## RogerP

Length is more than adequate - definitely not JUST long enough. I think you'd be okay with the extra width.

Now let's see the top side of those button boots!


----------



## ran23

Happy today, Hart, Schaffner & Marks brown wool check overcoat.


----------



## StephenRG

Today must be a JFitzpatrick delivery day! I lack Crusty's photographic skillz, so here from the website:


----------



## orange fury

I realize this won't be to everyone's taste, but...

Grail item came in over the weekend- JP Crickets for Brooks Brothers velvet slippers:









The motif on these slippers was the same that was on the lining of the Brooks Brothers overcoat Abraham Lincoln was wearing when he was assassinated (the banner on either side of the eagle reads "one country/one destiny"). They came out several years ago, but weren't available for very long before they were discontinued. I had been convinced that the only way I would find some would be used through eBay, but for some reason, Brooks Brothers had a single pair unexpectedly pop up (on sale) on their website last week in size 11- I'm usually a 10.5, but figured it'd be worth the risk to try out. Turns out 11 fits perfectly, and I could not be happier with these.

Wearing them (at home, obviously):









As an aside, I'm not convinced JP Crickets and Stubbs and Wootton don't use the same factory. Both are made in Spain and have the same toe/vamp shape, plus my 10.5 S&W slippers are slightly snug (where these in 11 are perfect)


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Length is more than adequate - definitely not JUST long enough. I think you'd be okay with the extra width.
> 
> Now let's see the top side of those button boots!


Ok. You asked for them, so here they are.


























The button twins


----------



## trufunk

Always wanted shells, finally able to make my own! Since I saw a pair of Florsheim Shell Cordovan Kenmore Gun Boats, I have always wanted a pair. Working for various shoe stores starting at Thom McAn in the Inland Center Mall to Larry's Shoes in San Antonio, I sold a number of shells back in the day.

Finally, this old shoe dog was able to make these beauties, my own.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zoe Williams

Hello, everyone! As I see, everyone is sharing their latest purchase experience here. So I thought I should also share my latest purchase experience here. Last week, I bought an authentic hooded sweatshirt from Trustyle. At first, I was very confused about the product quality, as we all know there are many sellers who claim to offer best quality products. But, when the product is delivered, it looks way different than it was online. So I was also a bit worried if the product will not be up to expectation. But when I received the product, I was amazed to see it. It looks fabulous, the quality, fabric, size, design everything was perfect. I really loved the product, so if you are looking for sweatshirts or hoodies, I recommend to you visit Truestyle to get the best quality sweatshirts.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> That s a beautiful suit, Crusty. I've had to retire my solid navy single breasted suit and need to get around to replacing it.
> 
> FF and Momsdoc- thank you both.
> 
> The boots are a very fortuitous match with that suit - it's like they were made for each other.
> 
> These are size 43 on the K last but one up from standard width. The original pair were mistakenly made on the standard width and I found them too snug.


Thank you, RogerP. The suit material itself isn't quite as dark as navy - it's more of a charcoal blue, which suits me fine - very dark colors wash me out.

The replacement boots are awesome, but we would expect nothing less from your shoe/boot collection.


----------



## RogerP

Awesome Alden shell!

Which reminds me that I had forgotten what I posted 13 pages ago - let's keep shoes and boots in their own new shoes / boots thread.

Yes - I owe myself a nuclear face-palm. Too early for a senior moment, but there you are.


----------



## FLMike

Zoe Williams said:


> Hello, everyone! As I see, everyone is sharing their latest purchase experience here. So I thought I should also share my latest purchase experience here. Last week, I bought an authentic hooded sweatshirt from Truestyle. At first, I was very confused about the product quality, as we all know there are many sellers who claim to offer best quality products. But, when the product is delivered, it looks way different than it was online. So I was also a bit worried if the product will not be up to expectation. But when I received the product, I was amazed to see it. It looks fabulous, the quality, fabric, size, design everything was perfect. I really loved the product, so if you are looking for sweatshirts or hoodies, I recommend to you visit Truestyle to get the best quality sweatshirts.


Sounds great. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Fading Fast

trufunk said:


> Always wanted shells, finally able to make my own! Since I saw a pair of Florsheim Shell Cordovan Kenmore Gun Boats, I have always wanted a pair. Working for various shoe stores starting at Thom McAn in the Inland Center Mall to Larry's Shoes in San Antonio, I sold a number of shells back in the day.
> 
> Finally, this old shoe dog was able to make these beauties, my own.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Enjoy - sounds like it was a long wait. I know the feeling as I lusted after Aldens for years before breaking down and getting a pair (and now, many years later, own a few). I own a very similar boot to yours - Shell cordovan cap toe - and love it. Only gets better with wear.

Wear them in good health.


----------



## irish95

Roger, how do you wear those boots outside? They look fantastic. Great choice. You and Momsdoc are like 2 kids who found fifty bucks outside a candy store.


----------



## upr_crust

irish95 said:


> Roger, how do you wear those boots outside? They look fantastic. Great choice. You and Momsdoc are like 2 kids who found fifty bucks outside a candy store.


More like two kids who found 50,000 Hungarian forints in Hariz koz outside of Vass, but yes.


----------



## RogerP

irish95 said:


> Roger, how do you wear those boots outside? They look fantastic. Great choice. You and Momsdoc are like 2 kids who found fifty bucks outside a candy store.


Lol - cheers. I wear all my boots. Some I hide from the very worst weather, but they all get their outings.


----------



## momsdoc

Not Forints but Swedish Kronas.

The wine shadow isn't as red IRL as in Skoak pics. Look at the coloration of the patina. Outstanding


















The more I buy, the more I'm really liking CS


----------



## Virginia-Style

Got my first Sam Hober ties & pocket squares today. What a luxurious silk - absolutely love them!


----------



## akwmek

joseph abboud suit


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Loake Kemptons branded as Herring Gosforth II. Maiden voyage with grey cords, light blue OCBD, and a tan/light brown windowpane sport coat that's a bit difficult to describe.


----------



## ran23

Just got in 5 more cedar hangers for odd jackets.


----------



## Woofa

Had a great thrift find today. 7 
beautiful zegna ties including a quindici.















Nicest group of ties I ever thrifted at once. Beautiful silk.


----------



## John inSC

Unfortunately my most recent pair of trousers were a bit too snug around the calves and ankles for my liking, they were however beautiful fabric, was like a pair of pajamas. Sadly they have been returned. Fail-not, a new brown pair is on the way from O'Connell's, with 2" cuffs which I am excited about since it's my first pair of nice trousers with cuffs and I really like their fuller cuts as with my other O'Connell pants. These are in what they describe as charcoal-brown.


----------



## winghus

ran23 said:


> Just got in 5 more cedar hangers for odd jackets.


Well, if this counts then I just got 5 wide ended cedar hangars from Amazon for jackets also.


----------



## FLMike

John inSC said:


> View attachment 19027
> Unfortunately my most recent pair of trousers were a bit too snug around the calves and ankles for my liking, they were however beautiful fabric, was like a pair of pajamas. Sadly they have been returned. Fail-not, a new brown pair is on the way from O'Connell's, with 2" cuffs which I am excited about since it's my first pair of nice trousers with cuffs and I really like their fuller cuts as with my other O'Connell pants. These are in what they describe as charcoal-brown.


Nice looking trousers!


----------



## never behind

John inSC said:


> View attachment 19027
> Unfortunately my most recent pair of trousers were a bit too snug around the calves and ankles for my liking, they were however beautiful fabric, was like a pair of pajamas. Sadly they have been returned. Fail-not, a new brown pair is on the way from O'Connell's, with 2" cuffs which I am excited about since it's my first pair of nice trousers with cuffs and I really like their fuller cuts as with my other O'Connell pants. These are in what they describe as charcoal-brown.


Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no_surrender

winghus said:


> Well, if this counts then I just got 5 wide ended cedar hangars from Amazon for jackets also.


I recently asked myself a question to which I didn't attempt to find the answer until your post jogged my memory. Does anyone make a wife ended cedar hangar for suit jackets in which the end of the hangar is long enough to reach the shoulder tip? Mine are a few inches short and I fear the jacket shoulder will eventually droop down without proper support. Apply same principle to a sweater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItalianStyle

Not sure what a "wife end" is but HangerProject seems to sell hangers in different sizes if I remember correctly. Not cheap though...


----------



## barca10

no_surrender said:


> I recently asked myself a question to which I didn't attempt to find the answer until your post jogged my memory. Does anyone make a wife ended cedar hangar for suit jackets in which the end of the hangar is long enough to reach the shoulder tip? Mine are a few inches short and I fear the jacket shoulder will eventually droop down without proper support. Apply same principle to a sweater.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you mean a wide ended hangar. It depends on how wide your shoulders are. I've purchased some from JAB that fit my 39R jackets well. If your jacket size is a lot larger, then you may need something different.


----------



## winghus

no_surrender said:


> I recently asked myself a question to which I didn't attempt to find the answer until your post jogged my memory. Does anyone make a wife ended cedar hangar for suit jackets in which the end of the hangar is long enough to reach the shoulder tip? Mine are a few inches short and I fear the jacket shoulder will eventually droop down without proper support. Apply same principle to a sweater.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LIH0K6S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are 17.5 inches wide end-to-end. They are about 3/4 of an inch short of totally filling my 46R jackets. That's better than the suit hangars that came with my suits. I've switched to these for my best jackets and will order more now that I know they're what I want.

Edit:
Plastic but wide ended and 19" end-to-end
https://www.onlyhangers.com/plastic-shaper-hangers/407-shaper-hangers-19.html


----------



## no_surrender

winghus said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LIH0K6S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> These are 17.5 inches wide end-to-end. They are about 3/4 of an inch short of totally filling my 46R jackets. That's better than the suit hangars that came with my suits. I've switched to these for my best jackets and will order more now that I know they're what I want.
> 
> Edit:
> Plastic but wide ended and 19" end-to-end
> https://www.onlyhangers.com/plastic-shaper-hangers/407-shaper-hangers-19.html


I was referring to a hanger with longer arms. Amazon does have some 20" cedar suit jacket hangers, but they're about $35-40 each. This closely resembles what I had in mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winghus

no_surrender said:


> I was referring to a hanger with longer arms. Amazon does have some 20" cedar suit jacket hangers, but they're about $35-40 each. This closely resembles what I had in mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've found them up to 22 inches in length but they are standard flat wooden hangers, not the wide-ended ones.


----------



## momsdoc

Well the Cordings 21 oz. tweed suit arrived today.

Need an inch or so let out of the waist, then it should lay fine and the quarters close. As is it fits me better than what they show on their models:cold:. Forgive the shirt and tie, I put it on when I came home without changing.










I've been walking around with the jacket and waistcoat on. The weight and thickness will take some getting used to. It's like being wrapped inside a couch. The entire suit weighs over 7 lbs.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That is SUPER nice. A tweed suit has been on my want list for some time.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> ^^^ That is SUPER nice. A tweed suit has been on my want list for some time.


I shipped the jacket back today to exchange for a 40S. I had emailed Cordings to find out how much could be let out, and they said zero. They are designed to be taken in not out, no excess material. The 40S sleeve is 1/4 inch longer and they are going to shorten it that much for me prior to shipping. Having tried on the 38S IRL, I now know with confidence that I will fit into the 40S well.

Great CS


----------



## memphislawyer

Sunglasses, which I don't need, and got them just because they are different. Julbo Vermont Spectron 4


----------



## Howard

memphislawyer said:


> Sunglasses, which I don't need, and got them just because they are different. Julbo Vermont Spectron 4


Those are some interesting glasses.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to post #269)Interesting design...
has sort of a relaxed "steam-punk" edge to it!


----------



## RogerP

Very cool design - "post apocalyptic" was my first thought. But I'm kind of fond the whole concept of peripheral vision. Probably dangerous if worn while driving. But just hanging around - go for it.


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

I believe these may be my first non-cordovan Alden purchase. Nevertheless, I am pleasantly surprised.

The 9503 in Dark Brown Suede on Barrie.

















Happy Saturday!


----------



## paxonus

ItalianStyle said:


> Not sure what a "wife end" is but HangerProject seems to sell hangers in different sizes if I remember correctly. Not cheap though...


They have the hooks on the ends for hanging dresses with straps.


----------



## ItalianStyle

That might also be the case, but after I posted my response I realized it was probably just a typo, and that he meant "wide end"...


----------



## Shaver

Having more or less acquired the modest wardrobe required to see me to the end of my days the larger purchases are no longer a goal of mine. Thus, whilst the members may be somewhat nonplussed, still the acquisition of even a simple item is a cause of some excitement for me. Look at these beauties! Such handsome over the calf wool socks.


----------



## akwmek

calvin klein blue check dress shirt


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Having more or less acquired the modest wardrobe required to see me to the end of my days the larger purchases are no longer a goal of mine. Thus, whilst the members may be somewhat nonplussed, still the acquisition of even a simple item is a cause of some excitement for me. Look at these beauties! Such handsome over the calf wool socks.
> 
> View attachment 19164


With a few tactical exceptions, all socks should be over the calf and Viyella is a wonderful fabric. Socks are one of the "small" details that can make an outfit "right." Also, a comfortable pair makes all the difference.

Like you, I've enjoy a good sock purchase. My favorite store for them is Paul Stuart (Upper Crust post many Paul Stuart items), but I have to wait for the post-Xmas sale; otherwise, their socks cost more than some of my shirts.


----------



## williamson

Fading Fast said:


> With a few tactical exceptions, all socks should be over the calf and Viyella is a wonderful fabric. Socks are one of the "small" details that can make an outfit "right." Also, a comfortable pair makes all the difference...


Like Shaver, I am a big fan of Viyella socks (they are not made from Viyella fabric, great though that is). They are very comfortable and also the most hard-wearing of those I have tried; I buy them in preference to all others.


----------



## Flanderian

momsdoc said:


> Well the Cordings 21 oz. tweed suit arrived today.
> 
> Need an inch or so let out of the waist, then it should lay fine and the quarters close. As is it fits me better than what they show on their models:cold:. Forgive the shirt and tie, I put it on when I came home without changing.
> 
> View attachment 19059
> 
> 
> I've been walking around with the jacket and waistcoat on. The weight and thickness will take some getting used to. It's like being wrapped inside a couch. The entire suit weighs over 7 lbs.





momsdoc said:


> Well the Cordings 21 oz. tweed suit arrived today.
> 
> Need an inch or so let out of the waist, then it should lay fine and the quarters close. As is it fits me better than what they show on their models:cold:. Forgive the shirt and tie, I put it on when I came home without changing.
> 
> View attachment 19059
> 
> 
> I've been walking around with the jacket and waistcoat on. The weight and thickness will take some getting used to. It's like being wrapped inside a couch. The entire suit weighs over 7 lbs.


*Magnificent!!!









*


----------



## jm22

I went crazy the past week or two. Bought:
-Brown cordovan strands
-Carmina inca cap toe
-2 Thomas Pink imperial (170s)
-charcoal E. Zegna suit

Carmina are being sold because they're 1/2 size too big.

Total cost for everything? $925 USD, I'm a sucker for deals.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^An early Christmas perchance...
and a fruitful one at that! Happy holidays, my friend.


----------



## RogerP

That's a lot of bang for the buck - enjoy!


----------



## John inSC

John inSC said:


> View attachment 19027
> Unfortunately my most recent pair of trousers were a bit too snug around the calves and ankles for my liking, they were however beautiful fabric, was like a pair of pajamas. Sadly they have been returned. Fail-not, a new brown pair is on the way from O'Connell's, with 2" cuffs which I am excited about since it's my first pair of nice trousers with cuffs and I really like their fuller cuts as with my other O'Connell pants. These are in what they describe as charcoal-brown.


Received the trousers today, cannot say enough about O'Connell's & Hertling. Full cut and rise, perfect leg opening to match the full cut (have not measured but, easily looks to be .825-.850") and the brown is far more substantial than in the picture above. You guys are killing my savings.. :beer:


----------



## never behind

Picked up a pea coat on a whim on sale at Lands End. Seems to fit, save the sleeve length. I’ve never owned a pea coat. I think this might be a fun change of pace. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

I am very excited about these Crockett and Jones Milton on 348 Last (unlined Tetbury)



















Happy Thursday!


----------



## Kyle76

never behind said:


> Picked up a pea coat on a whim on sale at Lands End. Seems to fit, save the sleeve length. I've never owned a pea coat. I think this might be a fun change of pace.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! My introduction to Land's End several decades ago was when I was looking for a pea coat and they were primarily sailing and marine outfitters. Not long afterward, they went all in on clothing. They were my go-to shirt supplier for many years as they began to offer and 36-inch sleeve lengths at a time when 35 was about as long as you could find anywhere. I still use them for tall knit items and other things from time to time.


----------



## momsdoc

Watchman said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am very excited about these Crockett and Jones Milton on 348 Last (unlined Tetbury)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


SWEET!


----------



## Flanderian

Watchman said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am very excited about these Crockett and Jones Milton on 348 Last (unlined Tetbury)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


*Very* handsome!


----------



## barca10

Watchman said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am very excited about these Crockett and Jones Milton on 348 Last (unlined Tetbury)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Very nice!


----------



## eagle2250

Watchman said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I am very excited about these Crockett and Jones Milton on 348 Last (unlined Tetbury)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Handsome boots, indeed! Watchman, may you long wear those new boots and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> Handsome boots, indeed! Watchman, may you long wear those new boots and may you do so only in good health.


Terrific chukkas. I tried on a pair in black suede and thought they were just unbelievably comfortable. Nothing like quality unlined suede.


----------



## ran23

Picked up a Perry Ellis silk tie in Fall plaid colours. Yes, will retire it till next year.


----------



## numbercrunch

Here is my first pair of Herring boots, the Langdale by Cheaney. Dainite soles. Because I have wide paws, I ordered a G width, which is EEE in comparison. And the country-appropriate last is naturally wide. The combination made these the most comfortable boots out of the box I’ve worn in years!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Very nice! How do they describe that colour?


----------



## numbercrunch

RogerP said:


> Very nice! How do they describe that colour?


Roger, its colour is Mahogany Grain. Perhaps my iPhone has it look somewhat more red. Here's another pic from another light source, after some Saphir Renovateur.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

numbercrunch said:


> Roger, its colour is Mahogany Grain. Perhaps my iPhone has it look somewhat more red. Here's another pic from another light source, after some Saphir Renovateur.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. It's a lovely shade.


----------



## mfreeman73

numbercrunch said:


> Here is my first pair of Herring boots, the Langdale by Cheaney. Dainite soles. Because I have wide paws, I ordered a G width, which is EEE in comparison. And the country-appropriate last is naturally wide. The combination made these the most comfortable boots out of the box I've worn in years!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love those boots. I need to get something like that.


----------



## barca10

numbercrunch said:


> Roger, its colour is Mahogany Grain. Perhaps my iPhone has it look somewhat more red. Here's another pic from another light source, after some Saphir Renovateur.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great boots!


----------



## ItalianStyle

I needed an extra winter coat, so picked up this vintage medium length polo coat (style) in herringbone tweed.
There are 3 labels inside and I have never heard of any of them. Maybe you gentlemen can shed some light on it?

First one says "Glenoit - Made in USA"
Second says "Great Western - The Robitshek- Schneider Co., Minneapolis"
Third one says "Made expressly for Baskin"








It looks great, is a perfect fit and seems to be warm, so I'm quite satisfied. Just a bit curious about it's origin...


----------



## numbercrunch

ItalianStyle said:


> I needed an extra winter coat, so picked up this vintage medium length polo coat (style) in herringbone tweed.
> There are 3 labels inside and I have never heard of any of them. Maybe you gentlemen can shed some light on it?
> 
> First one says "Glenoit - Made in USA"
> Second says "Great Western - The Robitshek- Schneider Co., Minneapolis"
> Third one says "Made expressly for Baskin"
> View attachment 19231
> 
> It looks great, is a perfect fit and seems to be warm, so I'm quite satisfied. Just a bit curious about it's origin...


Great vintage coat! Don't know about the labels, but if you post pics of them perhaps someone might recognize them and help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbercrunch

RogerP said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I thought it might be nice to have one spot were we could post recent wardrobe additions. Picked up a new jacket, waistcoat, belt or tie? Feel free to give us a peek. Found a really good deal on-line or at a brick and mortar? Share the good news here. Considering a new purchase but on the fence? We stand ready to enable.
> 
> Everything BUT SHOES and BOOTS please (let's keep those in the existing dedicated thread).
> 
> So what's new for fall with you all? Or new in general?
> 
> My latest is this thick tweedy casual sport coat by D'Avenza. I've been wanting to expand my smart casual wear with a few jackets that work well sans tie and with more casual trousers. This one will be paired with some plush golden-brown cords that are my second most recent purchase (no pics of those, unfortunately).


Roger I didn't realize you wished for no shoes on this thread before I posted about my new boots. My apologies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

numbercrunch said:


> Roger I didn't realize you wished for no shoes on this thread before I posted about my new boots. My apologies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries my man. I've made the mistake of posting new shoes here as well. I have a pair of boots inbound and will post those in the new shoes thread to hopefully revive it.


----------



## ItalianStyle

numbercrunch said:


> Great vintage coat! Don't know about the labels, but if you post pics of them perhaps someone might recognize them and help.


Here are some photos of the labels:


----------



## Howard

A pair of Black Timberland Boots a cost of $100 but with a 20% coupon I had it wound up costing me $80. This is for the rain and the snow.


----------



## RogerP

Those should be good for heavy duty use Howard - congrats!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
Howard you got an incredibly good price on those boots. I've seen those same Timberland Premium boots, in different hues, selling for $170 to 190. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## Fading Fast

Nice purchase Howard - I know you are a fan of black and, as Eagle notes, you got a great price. Enjoy!


----------



## barca10

Howard said:


> A pair of Black Timberland Boots a cost of $100 but with a 20% coupon I had it wound up costing me $80. This is for the rain and the snow.


Great boot for rain and snow, Howard. Good price, also.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Those should be good for heavy duty use Howard - congrats!


I need a 2nd pair for like an emergency cause I feel my others are starting to wear and tear.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1.
> Howard you got an incredibly good price on those boots. I've seen those same Timberland Premium boots, in different hues, selling for $170 to 190. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


Thank You.


----------



## never behind

My Equus belts arrived today! I happen to be wearing a mid brown shoe today, so I get to wear the one right out of the box. Very nice belts. They do a great job presenting the belts as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

Is that a nickel buckle? If so - a wise choice - worth paying that little extra for. If not - lovely belts at any rate. You may look forward to obtaining the patina that only a well worn item of quality may provide.


----------



## never behind

Shaver said:


> Is that a nickel buckle? If so - a wise choice - worth paying that little extra for. If not - lovely belts at any rate. You may look forward to obtaining the patina that only a well worn item of quality may provide.


I didn't opt for the nickel on these. I thought about it but decided to wait on a future order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

never behind said:


> I didn't opt for the nickel on these. I thought about it but decided to wait on a future order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There will be future orders.....


----------



## RogerP

Beautiful belts for sure.


----------



## eagle2250

Fine leathers being worn, encircling the waist, on the feet or used elsewhere, are but one indication of a life well lived! Equus leathers are one of life's minor luxury's to enjoy and use.


----------



## upr_crust

New suit - Joseph Abboud.


----------



## Howard

Wow, Joseph Abboud, that must've cost a pretty penny.


----------



## StephenRG

Another vintage Longines from Ebay - 34mm.


----------



## RogerP

Beautiful watch. And I'm really fond of that style of waistcoat, crusty!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Beautiful watch. And I'm really fond of that style of waistcoat, crusty!


The waistcoat is what I bought the suit for, Roger .


----------



## never behind

Received three new ties today from Chipp as I build my minimalist tie wardrobe. These are very nice ties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

never behind said:


> Received three new ties today from Chipp as I build my minimalist tie wardrobe. These are very nice ties.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, indeed.


----------



## Dcr5468

never behind said:


> Received three new ties today from Chipp as I build my minimalist tie wardrobe. These are very nice ties.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I purchased the grenadine on the right last week -fantastic ties

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mfreeman73

never behind said:


> Received three new ties today from Chipp as I build my minimalist tie wardrobe. These are very nice ties.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ties. Reminds me that I need to get some new ones. I've been using the same ties for years.


----------



## momsdoc

Purchased from Peter Christian's UK website. These are the lowest price I have ever paid for an oxford shirt. Perfect 3 1/2" collar points, and double button barrel cuffs.










I am surprised at the softness of the material and MOP buttons all for only £8.33 ex-Vat. The total shipping charge was £15. When divided up between the 4 shirts and 4 other items I ordered the total door to door was £10.17 per shirt.

My only complaint is that they come in letter sizes only so the sleeves are longer than my usual 33. But just move the cuff buttons to tighten up the wrist and they will look fine under a sweater or suit jacket. With the cuffs rolled up in summer they are fine as is.

They are also a normal, not baggy cut, nor extra slim, which is fine for my liking, but may be off putting for those who believe a man's shirt should fit like an adolescent girl's.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> ...They are also a normal, not baggy cut, nor extra slim, which is fine for my liking, but may be off putting for those who believe a man's shirt should fit like an adolescent girl's.


Down goes Frazier


----------



## Woofa

This pic is a little late as my wife got it for me for Christmas. However it was the wrong size and the wrong color. Oconnells was very easy to work with and now...








This is now my only non cashmere sweater but this could become a christmas tradition, at least I hope so.


----------



## tdiddy

Just got these bonafe loafers from Lorenzo at sole garb. My second pair of suede shoes quite pleased.


----------



## RogerP

Those are gorgeous. Looks like the same shade of suede as my Jodhpurs.


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## momsdoc

Flanderian said:


>


Oh boy, could I use that tomorrow!


----------



## Flanderian

momsdoc said:


> Oh boy, could I use that tomorrow!


Not for tomorrow, but . . . .


----------



## infurno8

Welp. Just blew the trigger on a Barbour Beaufort and I look like a 40-year-old man ( no offense haha ). I'm thinking of returning the jacket and exchanging it for a size smaller and as a Bedale instead.


----------



## momsdoc

Flanderian said:


> Not for tomorrow, but . . . .


Thanks Flandarian,

Just ordered these two.


----------



## eagle2250

The AO75 design has stolen my heart! Presently working on convincing myself it will get cold enough to wear it, while the wife is refreshing my memory on the several chapeaus presently sitting largely unused in the hall closet! Is that a disturbance in the Nest/crib/home I sense developing? LOL..:crazy:


----------



## FLMike

infurno8 said:


> Welp. Just blew the trigger on a Barbour Beaufort and* I look like a 40-year-old man ( no offense haha )*. I'm thinking of returning the jacket and exchanging it for a size smaller and as a Bedale instead.
> 
> View attachment 19600


....With the bedroom of an 8-year old kid (no offense). Make your bed, son.


----------



## Flanderian

momsdoc said:


> Thanks Flandarian,
> 
> Just ordered these two.
> 
> View attachment 19602
> 
> 
> View attachment 19601


Remarkable! :beer:

I had purchased that same houndstooth a couple of months ago, before adding the green cap.

I hope you're pleased with them! They're simply made with a nylon taffeta lining. They have several characteristics that particularly suit me. I have a fairly large gourd (7 3/4) but not large features, so a cap with a lot of cloth tends not to flatter me. These are trim. And they're carefully cut and sewn so the top of the cap when worn tends to lie flat rather than rumpling up.

An added benefit is that it can be folded neatly in half and shoved into a pocket while indoors. Growing up practicing hat etiquette and my time in the military makes me just not comfortable if I leave it on while inside.


----------



## paxonus

Flanderian said:


> Remarkable! :beer:
> 
> I had purchased that same houndstooth a couple of months ago, before adding the green cap.
> 
> I hope you're pleased with them! They're simply made with a nylon taffeta lining. They have several characteristics that particularly suit me. I have a fairly large gourd (7 3/4) but not large features, so a cap with a lot of cloth tends not to flatter me. These are trim. And they're carefully cut and sewn so the top of the cap when worn tends to lie flat rather than rumpling up.
> 
> An added benefit is that it can be folded neatly in half and shoved into a pocket while indoors. Growing up practicing hat etiquette and my time in the military makes me just not comfortable if I leave it on while inside.


The late Bum Phillips was once asked why he never wore his hat at games in the Astrodome. He said something like, "My momma taught me it was bad manners to wear a hat indoors."


----------



## never behind

momsdoc said:


> Thanks Flandarian,
> 
> Just ordered these two.
> 
> View attachment 19602


I really like this one. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

I bought my first duffle coat off of eBay. I have become smitten with this style. I need to shorten the sleeves but otherwise I think it’s good to go. I assume it’s not too big?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riyadh552

Virginia-Style said:


> View attachment 19017
> View attachment 19018
> 
> 
> Got my first Sam Hober ties & pocket squares today. What a luxurious silk - absolutely love them!


Congratulations on starting your Sam Hober journey. Their ties are second to none, and David is an absolute pleasure to work with.


----------



## Hanzo

First day wearing my new Daltons. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Watchman

I don't know if it's okay to post wet shaving items here but this is my newest acquisition.

Savile Row 3128

Happy Friday!


----------



## eagle2250

Hanzo said:


> First day wearing my new Daltons.
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Very handsome pair of Kicks. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## never behind

Watchman said:


> View attachment 19665
> 
> 
> View attachment 19664
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's okay to post wet shaving items here but this is my newest acquisition.
> 
> Savile Row 3128
> 
> Happy Friday!


Works for me. Nice looking brush.

I love my badger hair brush. Makes shaving fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jainarayan

Claiborne peacoat, wool blend. Tag was $200, sign said 60% off, rang up $44. The only XL left. Fit like a glove, I only have to shorten the sleeves. Like it was waiting for me. I have to say it does look better on me than on this model.  My tailor was impressed.


----------



## never behind

My first pair of flannel trousers (from Dapper Classics). Very soft. Looking forward to taking a walk today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

never behind said:


> My first pair of flannel trousers (from Dapper Classics). Very soft. Looking forward to taking a walk today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. A solid purchase and the perfect color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

I picked up my duffle coat from the tailor and took a walk around the city. It’s 28F and blustery. Between the coat and the flannel, I was very comfortable. I’m 44 and can actually dress myself properly (and hopefully stylishly) for the winter now. The power of the AAAC forum. Thanks everybody!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

It's me again Margaret.

My tweed overcoat from O'Connell's arrived today. My first tweed piece of clothing. I have to say tweed is pretty cool. I think the tweed and the charcoal color will work well for my daily sport coat/trouser as well as the occasional suit







. It fits well, is warm, and comes to my knee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Nice choice.


----------



## Fading Fast

I'm with Roger, what a classic and beautiful choice. It looks incredibly well made and will (especially in today's casual world) look fine with a suit. 

I have a similar coat and often wear it with jeans, an OCBD and Shetland on the weekend as a way to take the outfit up a notch, but, owing to the pronounced herringbone pattern and heavy texture of the coat, it harmonizes well with the jeans and Shetland - just a suggestion if you are looking to get more wear out of it. 

Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## numbercrunch

First day wearing my new Carlos Santos black field boot. Dainite sole.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Wow those black boots look so much better in your pics than they did on the vendor site. Nice! I was tempted before and even more tempted now.


----------



## numbercrunch

RogerP said:


> Wow those black boots look so much better in your pics than they did on the vendor site. Nice! I was tempted before and even more tempted now.


Thanks Roger! I had applied polish to them before taking my pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Wow those black boots look so much better in your pics than they did on the vendor site. Nice! I was tempted before and even more tempted now.


There are still plenty of empty steps on your ziggurat, after all!


----------



## never behind

I kinda forgot about this order, since I did it in early December. But my gloves from Chester Jeffries arrived. Extremely soft and supple leather with a nice cashmere lining. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Something new that's also old? Why not. Just picked up this mint vintage Seiko chronograph - ref. 6139-7080, circa 1975.


----------



## RogerP

numbercrunch said:


> First day wearing my new Carlos Santos black field boot. Dainite sole.


Actually I thought these were the pair from Skoak, but those don't appear to have a grain shaft - which is part of the reason I prefer yours. Where did you get them?


----------



## numbercrunch

RogerP said:


> Actually I thought these were the pair from Skoak, but those don't appear to have a grain shaft - which is part of the reason I prefer yours. Where did you get them?


Roger, you were right, these were from Skoak. Maybe they were the final pair, in my lucky size. After my purchase, the item page was no longer up. This was my first purchase from Skoak. Very good service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcr5468

Navy suede Alden for Brooks Brothers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

RogerP said:


> Something new that's also old? Why not. Just picked up this mint vintage Seiko chronograph - ref. 6139-7080, circa 1975.


Good looking jacket, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

numbercrunch said:


> Roger, you were right, these were from Skoak. Maybe they were the final pair, in my lucky size. After my purchase, the item page was no longer up. This was my first purchase from Skoak. Very good service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah okay - well congrats again on a fine addition. CS really delivers some serious bang for the buck.


----------



## momsdoc

The CS Chelseas in the Alentejo patina arrived. Purchased from the Skoak International store while I was in Mexico. Ended up 15% less after Alexander at Skoak gave me a code for free shipping, as the International site charged so much to ship to the US that they were initially more expensive than from the US site. Absolutely great customer service at Skoak.

My concerns about scuffing with the patina has been alleviated. The scuff you can see on the right toe buffed out completely using just a tiny dab of Meltonian red cream.



















They are red! But the patina has so much depth and variation (like a museum finish) that they don't jump out obnoxiously. The toe is slightly burnished and the brighter red shaft is covered by the trousers, so the overall look is muted. I'm really happy with the last. It makes for a sophisticated looking Chelsea IMO.

Roger is right about CS delivering a lot of bang for the buck. Unfortunately I think Skoak has come to that conclusion also. Many of the CS listed as new have gone up $25.


----------



## RogerP

Those are bold! And cool!


----------



## momsdoc

I’ve gotten to the point, where if I’m getting a new boot, I’m interested in bold ones. They have to be interesting and sophisticated to attract my attention, or else they’re not distinguishable from what I consider my basic boots.

I seem to have amassed 4 very red boots. I’m keeping an eye open for something in the green family. Though the right black Chelsea might be worthwhile.


----------



## RogerP

I only have one green pair - Vass chukkas - and I have to say I find them much harder to match than I thought.


----------



## momsdoc

Well red is a no brainer with navy and grey. As easy to pair as burgundy,. Since you find yourself in more off jackets than suits these days, it reallly is a versatile color when you don’t have to have a conservative look to match the suit. With the properly chosen boot, it allows for some playfulness and bold expression while still being respectfully presented. Since you would be choosing an elegant last, I think you would find them useful. Along with dark blue (not navy), I think they offer a devilish way to jazz up an outfit. 

I understand the common wisdom expressed on this forum, to not draw atttention to your shoes. However, when the footwear moves beyond the realm of the pedestrian, as your’s certainly do, having them stand out can be a good thing. It would take a lot to draw attention away from the upper part of your outfits. With your confident bearing of your clothes and shoes, they could be right up your alley.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> I only have one green pair - Vass chukkas - and I have to say I find them much harder to match than I thought.


Only one green pair at all, or only one green pair of boots?


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> Only one green pair at all, or only one green pair of boots?


One green pair at all. I really like them, I just seem to wear them infrequently.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> One green pair at all. I really like them, I just seem to wear them infrequently.


I find mine go well with grey and medium blue suits - and jeans. I have four pairs (I think). I "need" a pair of green chelseas - I'll probably end up buying a heavily discounted pair of brown chelseas and dyeing them myself.


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> I find mine go well with grey and medium blue suits - and jeans. I have four pairs (I think). I "need" a pair of green chelseas - I'll probably end up buying a heavily discounted pair of brown chelseas and dyeing them myself.


My pair only seem to work with medium light to light grey trousers. I think I might be able to do more with a pair of heavier and more casual green derby boots. Carmina used to offer a terrific pair in green shell, in respect of which I have a bad case of the shouldaboughts.


----------



## JBierly

For blue, red, or green shoe colors I have found that darker works easiest - so more like navy, cherry, and antique olive for me. Too bright or too light and it becomes quite difficult to keep the outfit balanced.


----------



## Woofa

Thrifted this beautiful coat today. I need another coat like I need a hole in the head but it is beautifully soft cashmere and unstructured so light in the shoulder.















I don't know a lot about the maker so any info is appreciated. I have heard Regent is the German Oxxford so definitely quality stuff.


----------



## RogerP

Incoming. My first from a new (to me) maker. Any guesses?


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Incoming. My first from a new (to me) maker. Any guesses?


Yanko?


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Good guess, but nope.


----------



## irish95

Those are great Rog. Can't guess the maker, but I just ordered the wine shadow Adelaide's from Skoak. A little out of my comfort zone with the patina, but what the hell.


----------



## RogerP

irish95 said:


> Those are great Rog. Can't guess the maker, but I just ordered the wine shadow Adelaide's from Skoak. A little out of my comfort zone with the patina, but what the hell.


Very, very nice. I've been wanting to try that patina.


----------



## irish95

I think Momsdoc bought the boots offered in wine shadow and they looked great. I was trying to make up my mind to get either the wine shadow boots or the grain derby boots. After receiving the grain derby boots from Skoak in November, I was impressed with the quality/ price ratio of CS, so I went ahead and ordered the Adelaide's. Skoak had offered the Adelaide's in only the wine shadow awhile back, but they seemed to "red" in the pictures. Okay for boots, but a little too much "wow" factor for shoes. The picture(shown in my earlier post) they included with the GTMO offer convinced me to go ahead. Now please stop posting the great pictures of your shoes and boots, so I can save some money Mr. Jones.


----------



## RogerP

I've been wearing my CS grain / suede derby boots almost non-stop as this winter has been unusually harsh. They have put a lot of my pricier boots on the shelf.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Incoming. My first from a new (to me) maker. Any guesses?


The sole edge doesn't protrude as much as I would expect from my guess. I'm going by what I perceive as your preference for quality, and my recollection of the manufacturers you've tried. It's a fine looking Galoway style. Hmm. Not a company you've tried before. It looks like a non English European make, think you have a G&G, (which along with EG are the only English makers, I would associate with this boot). Aside from EB I don't think it would come from Italy. We've eliminated Iberia ( they ain't no Mezlan). That leaves me with France, and possibly Romania ( nope you've got St. C). So I choose Hungary.

Buday?


----------



## RogerP

I've got Buday boots already - but I like your chain of reasoning. You did go adrift part way through, but it's a good bit of analysis.

They are in fact from Italy, from a maker I have been longing to try for the last year or two: Antonio Mecariello.


----------



## momsdoc

Outstanding.

Damn, Mecariello was on my short list. But I thought they would be too difficult to find. Where did you get them.

Irish,

Here's a comparison between the Wine Shadow and Alentejo patinas.

Wine Shadow....................................................................................Alentejo


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> Incoming. My first from a new (to me) maker. Any guesses?


 I saw those when he posted them on Instagram. They look superb. What last are they on?

I really would like to try a pair but am scared/hesitant about trying to learn sizing from another maker.

I look forward to your comments on fit and sizing.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> Outstanding.
> 
> Damn, Mecariello was on my short list. But I thought they would be too difficult to find. Where did you get them.
> 
> Irish,
> 
> Here's a comparison between the Wine Shadow and Alentejo patinas.
> 
> Wine Shadow....................................................................................Alentejo
> View attachment 19809


You can order AM's from 3 places I know of: AM himself, Yeossal, and the Sabot.


----------



## JBierly




----------



## RogerP

These were a GMTO through The Sabot.

Sizing is very wonky with this brand. I took a series of measurements as recommended by the maker, and the vendor and maker consulted with each other for a sizing recommendation. Which is totally out of line with anything I have worn from any other brand. I have my fingers crossed. Hard.

CLT- don't recall the last, but with any luck I will be able to tell you soon.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> These were a GMTO through The Sabot.
> 
> Sizing is very wonky with this brand. I took a series of measurements as recommended by the maker, and the vendor and maker consulted with each other for a sizing recommendation. Which is totally out of line with anything I have worn from any other brand. I have my fingers crossed. Hard.
> 
> CLT- don't recall the last, but with any luck I will be able to tell you soon.


I looked at his sizing chart online and it asks you to measure the circumference of your foot at two places on the instep. I did that, looked at the chart and said "no that seems crazy." Lol.

I talked to folks at Yeossal a while and they suggested that your G&G size, which for me is a 9.5 UK, is a pretty good place to start. But that size isn't the greatest fit I get from a maker and the instep on G&G is lower than Bonafé, for example, and the shoe is fairly narrow in normal width and somewhat long. So I just got frustrated and didn't buy a pair.

You have a higher instep if I recall correctly so I'm curious to hear your take.

One "the earth is small moment" for me this week. I bought a pair of very lightly used Walnut CC Dovers from a guy on the other forum. I asked where he bought them from and he said "not sure what store, I got them new from RogerP." I laughed but knew the shoes would be fine.


----------



## RogerP

Lol small world indeed.


----------



## Orsini

never behind said:


> My first pair of flannel trousers (from Dapper Classics). Very soft. Looking forward to taking a walk today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks very nice.


----------



## irish95

Thanks Momsdoc for the comparison. Makes me feel pretty comfortable with my choice.


----------



## Blues

Hi gents, just got this beautiful suit jacket from Canali...but it seems that the sleeves are too short, how bad do you think it is? Would you wear or is at big NO? There is no extra material to make the sleeves longer (already tailored to max)...


----------



## JBierly

Blues said:


> Hi gents, just got this beautiful suit jacket from Canali...but it seems that the sleeves are too short, how bad do you think it is? Would you wear or is at big NO? There is no extra material to make the sleeves longer (already tailored to max)...
> 
> View attachment 19824
> View attachment 19825
> View attachment 19826


I suspect it would bug me to personally wear it that short in the sleeves but it's not ridiculously short. I would say at best it is marginal and most people who look at you won't immediately recognize the sleeves are too short.


----------



## mreams99

Blues said:


> Hi gents, just got this beautiful suit jacket from Canali...but it seems that the sleeves are too short, how bad do you think it is? Would you wear or is at big NO? There is no extra material to make the sleeves longer (already tailored to max)...
> 
> View attachment 19824
> View attachment 19825
> View attachment 19826


That is too short for my tastes.
Are you sure that they can't be lengthened a little more?


----------



## Jebber

Just picked up this Ettinger Bridle Hide wallet this week. Difficult to see in the photos, but its a wonderful shade of dark green.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Blues said:


> Hi gents, just got this beautiful suit jacket from Canali...but it seems that the sleeves are too short, how bad do you think it is? Would you wear or is at big NO? There is no extra material to make the sleeves longer (already tailored to max)...
> 
> View attachment 19824
> View attachment 19825
> View attachment 19826


A bit too short for me but as JB said most won't notice. Is it a suit, or did you purchase the jacket only? A good tailor could take some fabric from the trousers bottoms and stitch it to the end of the fabric at the cuff and lengthen them a fraction while keeping the stitched portion hidden. May not pay for some to do. The rise of your trousers would concern me more.


----------



## Howard

Jebber said:


> Just picked up this Ettinger Bridle Hide wallet this week. Difficult to see in the photos, but its a wonderful shade of dark green.
> 
> View attachment 19827
> View attachment 19828


That's a nice wallet, how much was it?


----------



## Jebber

Howard said:


> That's a nice wallet, how much was it?


Paid $295 CAD from a Canadian source so that I wouldn't have to deal with paying duty, but could probably be had for less in the US.


----------



## CLTesquire

My newest acquisition


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Yeah baby!


----------



## triklops55

I just bought a pair of C&J Tunbridge shoes from C&J in New York. Like many of you here, I really didn't need another pair of shoes, but I could resist getting these. This is the stock photo, BTW.


----------



## never behind

CLTesquire said:


> My newest acquisition
> 
> View attachment 19836


Can you provide details? I like those shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Edward Green Dover in walnut country calf would be my guess.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> Edward Green Dover in walnut country calf would be my guess.


Man that's a good guess!

Also, it's on the 606 last.


----------



## scottfranklin

My Cheaney Shackleton's finally arrived! I had to hold off on ordering until I was done traveling, but ordered Tuesday and arrived Friday. Fur-lined so toasty warm & Dainite sole so no worries walking around in slush of Rochester winter. Monday I'll take them to the cobbler for some anti-salt treatments he recommends and I may not take them off until Spring thaw!


----------



## momsdoc

Great kicks


----------



## RogerP

^^ Yup, very nice indeed. Love the grain.


----------



## RogerP

Speaking of grain, I may have to MTO this pair of Bonafe chukkas in football grain color 4 _shell cordovan_.


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Speaking of grain, I may have to MTO this pair of Bonafe chukkas in football grain color 4 _shell cordovan_.


I think in your case this qualifies as a necessity.


----------



## scottfranklin

RogerP said:


> Speaking of grain, I may have to MTO this pair of Bonafe chukkas in football grain color 4 _shell cordovan_.


Those. Are. Stunning.


----------



## Jebber

Mr. Jebber goes to Washington.

Leaving tomorrow for a 2 day business trip to DC and picked up the Lat 56 Red-Eye garment/overnight carry-on bag.

Will give an update as to how the suit holds up.


----------



## JBierly

Jebber said:


> Mr. Jebber goes to Washington.
> 
> Leaving tomorrow for a 2 day business trip to DC and picked up the Lat 56 Red-Eye garment/overnight carry-on bag.
> 
> Will give an update as to how the suit holds up.
> 
> View attachment 19899
> View attachment 19900
> View attachment 19901


That looks very interesting.


----------



## bernoulli

Not technically a new purchase but the first time using it after getting the shoes stretched. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## eagle2250

Jebber said:


> Mr. Jebber goes to Washington.
> 
> Leaving tomorrow for a 2 day business trip to DC and picked up the Lat 56 Red-Eye garment/overnight carry-on bag.
> 
> Will give an update as to how the suit holds up.
> 
> View attachment 19899
> View attachment 19900
> View attachment 19901


Very interesting...what are the dimensions of your packed garment bag? It looks to be surprisingly compact. :icon_scratch:


----------



## StephenRG

bernoulli said:


> Not technically a new purchase but the first time using it after getting the shoes stretched.


Did they have a round toe before stretching?


----------



## tdiddy

RogerP said:


> Speaking of grain, I may have to MTO this pair of Bonafe chukkas in football grain color 4 _shell cordovan_.


Hi Roger, just wondering how grain cordovan shell does in the rain? Do they develop the same issue with rain spots that regular shell can get? I'm looking at getting a burgundy grain chukka that I'd like to be able to wear without shoe covers here in Vancouver...


----------



## RogerP

tdiddy said:


> Hi Roger, just wondering how grain cordovan shell does in the rain? Do they develop the same issue with rain spots that regular shell can get? I'm looking at getting a burgundy grain chukka that I'd like to be able to wear without shoe covers here in Vancouver...


I'm curious to know the answers to those questions as well. And yeah, Vancouver would NOT be a great spot for regular smooth shell (beautiful city though!). You'd certainly be very safe with burgundy grain calf - and no doubt save yourself a small pile of cash as well. I'm frankly leaning in that direction, as it's the aesthetics of that chukka that appeal more than the specific material.


----------



## SG_67

Not really a purchase but a recent acquisition nonetheless, I just returned from visiting my mother bringing back these two jackets belonging to my late father (please forgive their appearance. Both need to be pressed):

Brioni 50/50 wool/silk blazer:










Navy with dual vents. I'm thinking of replacing the brass buttons for smoke or brown horn.

D'Avenza wool suit jakcket (unvented):










Though an orphaned jacket, I think I can pull it off as a sport coat. It's like gray, Jetted pockets.

I'm going to talk to my alterations tailor to see if she can cut a center vent, maybe even side vents if there's enough fabric. I know this is tricky but I trust her and if she tells me she can do it, then I'll go for it. If not, I'll enjoy it just as much.


----------



## ran23

I envy a lot of you guys, I am 6 " taller than my parents. I did get some dockers than surprisingly fit me.


----------



## JBierly

SG_67 said:


> Not really a purchase but a recent acquisition nonetheless, I just returned from visiting my mother bringing back these two jackets belonging to my late father (please forgive their appearance. Both need to be pressed):
> 
> Brioni 50/50 wool/silk blazer:
> 
> View attachment 19914
> 
> 
> Navy with dual vents. I'm thinking of replacing the brass buttons for smoke or brown horn.
> 
> D'Avenza wool suit jakcket (unvented):
> 
> View attachment 19915
> 
> 
> Though an orphaned jacket, I think I can pull it off as a sport coat. It's like gray, Jetted pockets.
> 
> I'm going to talk to my alterations tailor to see if she can cut a center vent, maybe even side vents if there's enough fabric. I know this is tricky but I trust her and if she tells me she can do it, then I'll go for it. If not, I'll enjoy it just as much.


Nice - being able to remember your Dad by wearing his clothing I hope is special for you. I am kind of hoping my third son who is still growing at least ends up with the same size feet as mine. I have struck out on the first two (too bad for them). My older son will never be my size and my middle son's arms are shorter than mine even though I suspect his frame may ultimately approach mine. I suspect one day he will rue those damn working button holes...


----------



## JBierly

ran23 said:


> I envy a lot of you guys, I am 6 " taller than my parents. I did get some dockers than surprisingly fit me.


There is that old adage - choose your parents well.


----------



## SG_67

JBierly said:


> Nice - being able to remember your Dad by wearing his clothing I hope is special for you. I am kind of hoping my third son who is still growing at least ends up with the same size feet as mine. I have struck out on the first two (too bad for them). My older son will never be my size and my middle son's arms are shorter than mine even though I suspect his frame may ultimately approach mine. I suspect one day he will rue those damn working button holes...


It is a nice feeling and just one more thing that I can remember him by.


----------



## EclecticSr.

I would cherish those.


----------



## ran23

Found a fun Sport Coat, Protocol-Made in England. Can't find much info on it.


----------



## never behind

SG_67 said:


> It is a nice feeling and just one more thing that I can remember him by.


That's awesome. I hope to be able to pass on some nice pieces to my son one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebber

eagle2250 said:


> Very interesting...what are the dimensions of your packed garment bag? It looks to be surprisingly compact. :icon_scratch:


Just returned from my trip and I am very impressed with the Lat 56 Red-Eye garment bag. Although the flight wasn't very long (suit was in the bag for approximately 5-6 hours total), I was surprised by the lack of creasing on the suit and shirt that were packed in the "packing system." I would imagine that any creases that may occur on future trips would be released with a quick steam by hanging while taking a shower.

Dimensions of the bag are 21.5" x 10" x 7.5" and it was surprisingly roomy. Aside from the suit and shirt, I was able to fit a pair of dress shoes in dust bags, belt, socks, underwear, undershirt, dopp kit, light sweater, chinos, 2 ties, pocket square, iPad, and cell phone/iPad chargers.

I am so impressed that I am looking to add another bag. Looking at their expandable briefcase/overnight bag to serve as my personal item to go along with the Red-Eye as my carry-on.


----------



## triklops55

The bottom line is that people care less about how they look, now more than before -- especially men.
And those who do care about their appearance have a different idea of "what looks good" than we do.
Besides, hoodies, jeans and sneakers are much cheaper than even the cheapest suit, tie and oxfords, and they don't take any thought to put together.
So there is indeed a money component, but there's also a cultural component.
In any case, I'm glad other men tend to dress like slobs or overgrown 10 year olds because I like being the best dressed guy in the room, and I'm not rich by any means.


----------



## RogerP

Jebber said:


> Just returned from my trip and I am very impressed with the Lat 56 Red-Eye garment bag. Although the flight wasn't very long (suit was in the bag for approximately 5-6 hours total), I was surprised by the lack of creasing on the suit and shirt that were packed in the "packing system." I would imagine that any creases that may occur on future trips would be released with a quick steam by hanging while taking a shower.
> 
> Dimensions of the bag are 21.5" x 10" x 7.5" and it was surprisingly roomy. Aside from the suit and shirt, I was able to fit a pair of dress shoes in dust bags, belt, socks, underwear, undershirt, dopp kit, light sweater, chinos, 2 ties, pocket square, iPad, and cell phone/iPad chargers.
> 
> I am so impressed that I am looking to add another bag. Looking at their expandable briefcase/overnight bag to serve as my personal item to go along with the Red-Eye as my carry-on.


Thanks for the report - I think I may have to look into one of these.


----------



## irish95

Great story SG. I love it when I see my son wearing some of my older clothes. Although this isn't my acquisition, I think it correlates well to SG's newest acquisitions. 

I have a coat that I got from the Chicago Bears during the 1985 season. They would go on to win the Super in January of 1986. I never wore the coat much after that, but I offered it to my son as he got older and became a fan. He would never wear the coat. He finally wore it one day and all his friends thought it was great. They called it old school cool. I still smile every Sunday in the fall when he grabs it out of the closet to go out and watch the game with his friends.


----------



## RogerP

The joy... :amazing:

Antonio Meccariello boots arrived today and they are beautiful:



The sorrow - they are too tight across the instep.  Le sigh. Such are the perils of exploring a new brand.


----------



## momsdoc

They are beautiful.

Would you think a vamp stretcher would do the trick, or are you just going to flip them?


----------



## RogerP

Going to flip. If they were just a touch tight I'd try stretching. But they're tight. Like I need one width up tight.


----------



## momsdoc

I guess I’m out then.

Scratch them off the “I’ve got to try that brand one day.”, list.

I’ll go back to my Buday, St. C, and G&G dreaming.


----------



## JBierly

momsdoc said:


> I guess I'm out then.
> 
> Scratch them off the "I've got to try that brand one day.", list.
> 
> I'll go back to my Buday, St. C, and G&G dreaming.


The problem with G and G is once you go there it's a bit hard to go back. I only have one pair of St. C and they clearly are a very well made shoe also but a bit tight on my foot compared to G and G (granted - I don't know which last I have nor do I know if their sizing is consistent). I must have 7 or 8 pairs of G and G and the sizing is consistent across lasts for me. Don't know anything about Buday.


----------



## never behind

I took advantage of free shipping/returns this month from Herring and bought some shoes to try.

First pair is a mahogany grain Herring by Cheaney longwing. Heavy shoe but surprisingly comfortable out of the box. The right instep is borderline but the left fits fine. Heels are nice and snug. I'm very pleased.










Second pair are my very first pair of chukkas. And my first pair of suede. These are Herring made by Loake. I wanted the Cheaney's but they were sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Two really nice choices!


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> The joy... :amazing:
> 
> Antonio Meccariello boots arrived today and they are beautiful:
> 
> The sorrow - they are too tight across the instep.  Le sigh. Such are the perils of exploring a new brand.


What size did you go with here? Sad they don't fit!


----------



## eagle2250

never behind said:


> I took advantage of free shipping/returns this month from Herring and bought some shoes to try.
> 
> First pair is a mahogany grain Herring by Cheaney longwing. Heavy shoe but surprisingly comfortable out of the box. The right instep is borderline but the left fits fine. Heels are nice and snug. I'm very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pair are my very first pair of chukkas. And my first pair of suede. These are Herring made by Loake. I wanted the Cheaney's but they were sold out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May you long wear both pair(s) of those handsome kicks and may you do so only in good health! :icon_cheers:


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> What size did you go with here? Sad they don't fit!


I take a UK 9 in most tall boots from most brands, but for those with a narrow fit (G&G for example) I have to go up in width. AM sizing is totally whack. These are a 10E. E is their standard width. They are basically the equivalent of a narrow fitting UK 9. Good length wise but tight.

The quality, however, was everything I had hoped and expected.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> I take a UK 9 in most tall boots from most brands, but for those with a narrow fit (G&G for example) I have to go up in width. AM sizing is totally whack. These are a 10E. E is their standard width. They are basically the equivalent of a narrow fitting UK 9. Good length wise but tight.
> 
> The quality, however, was everything I had hoped and expected.


Wow a 10E? I almost ordered a 9.5. That never would have fit. Do you recall what last the boots are on? Looks like the Hawksbill to me but who knows.


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> Wow a 10E? I almost ordered a 9.5. That never would have fit. Do you recall what last the boots are on? Looks like the Hawksbill to me but who knows.


Don't know the last. And yeah - according to AM sizing I was between a 9.5 and a 10. I wouldn't even have been able to put my foot into a 9.5. That said, they only missed by one level in width. I think a 10F would have been fine.


----------



## Woofa

Have to share this amazing find which is going away as one of my Christmas presents this year. This is a true thrift find but I did have to pay $300 for it. 





























Nwot cashmere silk blend. Well worth it to me for personal use and my first Tom Ford. As it is missing all buttons I am thinking of taking it to Tom Ford for buttons and to have the sleeves set.
Could not be happier with this absurd salvation army thrift store find.


----------



## SG_67

Woofa said:


> As it is missing all buttons I am thinking of taking it to Tom Ford for buttons and to have the sleeves set.
> Could not be happier with this absurd salvation army thrift store find.


That's a great find! Congratulations. Why bother taking it to Tom Ford? I'm sure you can find some nice horn or corozo buttons that will work.


----------



## JBierly

Woofa said:


> Have to share this amazing find which is going away as one of my Christmas presents this year. This is a true thrift find but I did have to pay $300 for it.
> View attachment 20060
> View attachment 20061
> View attachment 20062
> View attachment 20063
> 
> Nwot cashmere silk blend. Well worth it to me for personal use and my first Tom Ford. As it is missing all buttons I am thinking of taking it to Tom Ford for buttons and to have the sleeves set.
> Could not be happier with this absurd salvation army thrift store find.


You will probably have to replace all the buttons. Although I am sure TF will do a nice job for you, from a cost perspective it will be about the most expensive option.


----------



## numbercrunch

RogerP said:


> The joy... :amazing:
> 
> Antonio Meccariello boots arrived today and they are beautiful:
> 
> The sorrow - they are too tight across the instep.  Le sigh. Such are the perils of exploring a new brand.


Those are beautiful, Roger. Can boots like these be stretched?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

numbercrunch said:


> Those are beautiful, Roger. Can boots like these be stretched?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where a little stretching is required I don't mind giving that a try and it has worked for me in the past. When it's more than a little, then no.


----------



## eagle2250

Bill's Khakis were having a clearance sale, offering surprisingly generous discounts on a number of items. Picked up a couple pair of their cotton PJ's at close to 40% off the original price. For the price paid, these pajamas are surprisingly well made and they are quite comfortable. Good value...I think.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ You know the rule - any announcement of a pajama purchase must be accompanied by a fit pic.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL. Well remember you asked for this: First a picture of the PJ's as delivered and then an example of them being worn. Note if you will the rather remarkable effects of my New Years weight loss resolution. I think my neck may have gotten a little too thin!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Lol that's perfect!


----------



## krock

Grey cargo wool pants from Desiree Napoli.
Photos would follow soon when I get them back from tailor (shortening).


----------



## Fading Fast

I've been looking for a rain / wind casual jacket with an echo of trad / sailing shell, so I ordered this Survivalon when it went on sale recently. It feels substantial but is surprisingly soft. Its overall material, zippers, seams, etc., all appear to be of very high quality.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Ready for the worst while looking sharp - good by me!


----------



## StephenRG

Fading Fast said:


> I've been looking for a rain / wind casual jacket with an echo of trad / sailing shell, so I ordered this Survivalon when it went on sale recently. It feels substantial but is surprisingly soft. Its overall material, zippers, seams, etc., all appear to be of very high quality.


Sadly I can't get past the "it's" rather than "its" in the label...


----------



## momsdoc

StephenRG said:


> Sadly I can't get past the "it's" rather than "its" in the label...


It's a generational thing. My wife and I were just now discussing the use of "so," to start a sentence. She, as I have also, has noticed younger personalities on the news using this format to start sentences.

Not properly (Subordinating Conjunction) as in "So the point of my argument is......", but rather "So, the point of my argument is.....".

From Millennials on downward, it seems to have become commonplace. My elementary and middle school teachers would have (and did) paddled us for using such a lazy contrivance. They took to enforcing the rules of grammar with such ferocity, that to this day I cringe when I hear a sentence started with, "Well,...". I immediately assume the speaker to be of low intellect, or sloppy, and no matter what comes out of their mouths following this, the first impression lingers.


----------



## krock

Fading Fast said:


> I've been looking for a rain / wind casual jacket with an echo of trad / sailing shell, so I ordered this Survivalon when it went on sale recently. It feels substantial but is surprisingly soft. Its overall material, zippers, seams, etc., all appear to be of very high quality.
> 
> View attachment 20176
> View attachment 20180
> View attachment 20181
> View attachment 20182


Very nice jacket, Fading Fast!

Can you please tell how do they run in size (I do not have them anywehere near available in retail to try), compared to sizing of a well known brand? Levi's, Polo RL (but they are a bit inconcictent between lines) or Woolrich for example?


----------



## Fading Fast

krock said:


> Very nice jacket, Fading Fast!
> 
> Can you please tell how do they run in size (I do not have them anywehere near available in retail to try), compared to sizing of a well known brand? Levi's, Polo RL (but they are a bit inconcictent between lines) or Woolrich for example?


I'm 6'1", 150lbs (so thin / small boned - as they say) and I bought the medium slim fit which, as you can see in the pictures, is, IMHO, a spot on fit. Not too loose so that I'm swimming in it (which I think the regular fit would be) or too tight as I can easily fit a heavy sweater under it.

Hence, I'd call this true to size fitting. It seems similar to Polo or Brooks as I am a medium in both of those brands, but if it isn't a slim or trim fit model from them (meaning, if it is Brooks' or Polo's full-cut size), I usually have to have it taken in a bit.

(I have a Levi's medium jeans jacket, but it's very old, so no idea if it represents how Levi's mediums fit today.)

My experience with Woolrich is that its stuff is cut a bit larger than Polo, so I'd say Survivalon is cut smaller than Woolrich. Of course, I'm backing into all this from my one experience with Survivalon's medium slim fit.

That said, I bet if you buy the same size you buy in Brooks or Polo - if you are a regular fit medium in either of those brands, I'd get a regular fit medium Survivalon / if you need a slimmer fit in those brands, I'd get the the slim fit Survivalon.

Hope this helps - glad to take measurements direct from my jacket for you if that will help.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> It's a generational thing. My wife and I were just now discussing the use of "so," to start a sentence. She, as I have also, has noticed younger personalities on the news using this format to start sentences.
> 
> Not properly (Subordinating Conjunction) as in "So the point of my argument is......", but rather "So, the point of my argument is.....".
> 
> From Millennials on downward, it seems to have become commonplace. My elementary and middle school teachers would have (and did) paddled us for using such a lazy contrivance. They took to enforcing the rules of grammar with such ferocity, that to this day I cringe when I hear a sentence started with, "Well,...". I immediately assume the speaker to be of low intellect, or sloppy, and no matter what comes out of their mouths following this, the first impression lingers.


I quite often catch my own errors a day or two later on posts made here as I just pound them out and move on - hence, I'm sure there are errors as bad or worse than Survivalon's all over my posts.

That said, I write professionally and there is a big difference between a casual web post like this and a professional job like the label for a jacket company. It is unbelievable that so glaring an error would have made it that far.

While we can argue about the "evolution" of grammar as you note regarding the use of "so," there is no evolution surrounding the contraction "it's" versus the possessive pronoun "its." How "it's" ever made it to that label is amazing - there usually is a meaningful amount of editing and checking before printing.

IMHO, grammar no longer reflects one's education as grammar skills seem all over the map today with some schools still doing a reasonably good job and some, well, not. Also, one can - apparently - get through four years of higher education with very modest grammar skills; whereas, my mother has stronger grammar skills than I with her 1940s' public high school education.


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

I just took delivery of the Edward Green Lichfield in Dark Oak on 890 Last:




























Happy Friday!


----------



## RogerP

Those are stunning - congrats!


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Those are stunning - congrats!


You can say that again.


----------



## krock

Fading Fast said:


> I'm 6'1", 150lbs (so thin / small boned - as they say) and I bought the medium slim fit which, as you can see in the pictures, is, IMHO, a spot on fit. Not too loose so that I'm swimming in it (which I think the regular fit would be) or too tight as I can easily fit a heavy sweater under it.
> .


Thank you! 
So I believe I should be M as well (Usually I take M in Polo, rather S in Denim and Supply line - their M is a bit baggy on me, I am 5'9" and about 165 lbs, and I wear a 40R RL suit and 48 and 50 Pal Zileri's which both fit almost perfectly off-the rack)


----------



## CLTesquire

Watchman those are super nice. Love some dark oak!


----------



## RogerP

CLTesquire said:


> Watchman those are super nice. Love some dark oak!


Me too. And I love an Adelaide - so win / win.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Fading Fast said:


> I quite often catch my own errors a day or two later on posts made here as I just pound them out and move on - hence, I'm sure there are errors as bad or worse than Survivalon's all over my posts.
> 
> That said, I write professionally and there is a big difference between a casual web post like this and a professional job like the label for a jacket company. It is unbelievable that so glaring an error would have made it that far.
> 
> While we can argue about the "evolution" of grammar as you note regarding the use of "so," there is no evolution surrounding the contraction "it's" versus the possessive pronoun "its." How "it's" ever made it to that label is amazing - there usually is a meaningful amount of editing and checking before printing.
> 
> IMHO, grammar no longer reflects one's education as grammar skills seem all over the map today with some schools still doing a reasonably good job and some, well, not. Also, one can - apparently - get through four years of higher education with very modest grammar skills; whereas, my mother has stronger grammar skills than I with her 1940s' public high school education.


While I shamefully admit I do not put my full effort into the articulation of the content of my posts online, I do at least watch my grammar, and I am annoyed by those who can't properly use contractions.

I am also endlessly annoyed by those, of all ages, who avoid the use of commas. See, for example, "Let's eat Grandpa" vs "Let's eat, Grandpa".


----------



## Oscar098

I got this baby from O'Connell with a discount however I didn't notice something which was totally obvious from the photo: the shoulders sag and the sleeves are too long. I guess this is "how it's supposed to be" but clothes that make your shoulders look narrow are not the way to go.


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

Oscar098 said:


> I got this baby from O'Connell with a discount however I didn't notice something which was totally obvious from the photo: the shoulders sag and the sleeves are too long. I guess this is "how it's supposed to be" but clothes that make your shoulders look narrow are not the way to go.


Depends on your body. If you naturally have wide shoulders, doesn't matter much. If you naturally have slim shoulders, avoid like the plague.


----------



## winghus

Two pairs of JPress Hertling-made trousers, one is a medium grey worsted flannel, the other a tan/fawn cavalry twill. Both are in the Gene fit which fits me the best of all the RTW I've tried so far.


----------



## Flanderian

Hebrew Barrister said:


> While I shamefully admit I do not put my full effort into the articulation of the content of my posts online, I do at least watch my grammar, and I am annoyed by those who can't properly use contractions.
> 
> I am also endlessly annoyed by those, of all ages, who avoid the use of commas. See, for example, "Let's eat Grandpa" vs "Let's eat, Grandpa".


Delightful! Thank you! Will share with my wife in health care who is one of many victims of electronic charting.


----------



## momsdoc

I stand by my opinion that grammar has declined along generational lines. All those who have posted annoyance with messy grammar have been AARP eliggable.

HB’s grandmother, (note the comma), like me, was educated during the time of Corporal Punishment. Nothing like a good whack on the A**, in front of the class, to get your attention.

While I may hold progressive, 60’s, “Down With the Man” views in regards to authority, I am a believer in shaming, as long as it’s done within a proper framework and in moderation. There has to be some measure of accountability.


----------



## SG_67

momsdoc said:


> While I may hold progressive, 60's, "Down With the Man" views in regards to authority, I am a believer in shaming, as long as it's done within a proper framework and in moderation. There has to be some measure of accountability.


What used to be called teaching is now considered shaming.


----------



## Shaver

momsdoc said:


> I stand by my opinion that grammar has declined along generational lines. All those who have posted annoyance with messy grammar have been AARP eliggable.
> 
> HB's grandmother, (note the comma), like me, was educated during the time of Corporal Punishment. Nothing like a good whack on the A**, in front of the class, to get your attention.
> 
> While I may hold progressive, 60's, "Down With the Man" views in regards to authority, I am a believer in shaming, as long as it's done within a proper framework and in moderation. There has to be some measure of accountability.


It was only relatively recently that I discovered it is now against the law to chastise children in England. Those little blighters whom I walopped last week for cheeking me were doubtless astonished.


----------



## Oscar098

I sent that sweater back and got this one 









It looks darker in person (dark looks good on me) and has got some purple in it.


----------



## Woofa

Just took delivery of this sportcoat from eBay and I have to say I am quite pleased for under $100.






















I would be thrilled if any of you know the maker and can tell me a little. Supposedly a well known U.S. tailor.


----------



## irish95

A couple of weeks back I made a couple of purchases that cover both ends of the financial spectrum. I bought a Monte Rosso cashmere overcoat from Nordstroms at 50% off. I wasn't in the market for it, but I couldn't pass it up at the price. An hour later while wondering around the stores with my wife, we came upon a "going out of business" sign on the front door of a Lord and Taylor. We stopped in and found a great tan wool overcoat on sale that was close to our son's size. It had a manufacture's price tag of 495.00, which was crossed out and now said 122.00. There was only 1 coat left and upon a closer look, a sign said 50% off on this section of clothes. I tried it on to get a perspective on how close it would fit my son and lo and behold it me perfectly. I figured at 61.00 it was worth the cash and would fit me and then my son in a few years. Point of the story, as I was checking out the cashier said "What a great deal". She proceeded to tell us that the coat was 39.00. Not the greatest. but 100% wool from Uncle Ralph, I'll take it.


----------



## Dcr5468

Rancourt pinch Penney loafers and 2 linens sport shirts from BB. Love the Rancourts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

As it will be monsoon season in NYC tomorrow, and I am not likely to post photos of myself in my usual rigs, here are some repeats of new swag from earlier this week - new suit from Ede & Ravenscroft, and new scarves from New & Lingwood.


----------



## RogerP

Awesomeness from head to toe, Crusty.


----------



## never behind

Three new pairs of braces I purchased off eBay. I’m looking forward to getting back to using braces regularly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

While I have a tan duffle coat, tan, charcoal, grey, and tweed overcoats, I do not have any heavy long overcoat in navy. Thanks to Spier and Mackay that will change when this Duffle Coat arrives this week. Incredible sale price for a 720 GM weight coat. 80% Merino wool with 20% nylon for added strength and water repellency. Leather tabs and horn toggles.


----------



## never behind

momsdoc said:


> While I have a tan duffle coat, tan, charcoal, grey, and tweed overcoats, I do not have any heavy long overcoat in navy. Thanks to Spier and Mackay that will change when this Duffle Coat arrives this week. Incredible sale price for a 720 GM weight coat. 80% Merino wool with 20% nylon for added strength and water repellency. Leather tabs and horn toggles.
> 
> View attachment 20593


Very nice. I love my navy duffle. I wear it constantly and will be quite sad when I have to hang it up soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

I didn't even know they carried duffle coats - I'll have to check that out.


----------



## momsdoc

^^ Looks like I purchased the last 40R in navy. The 42 remains in navy, charcoal, and black, and 40 in black and charcoal. They recommend sizing up one size if to be worn over a suit, which I would not do. I will wear it over my tweed sports coats. I am ideally a 39, and upon checking their size fit measurements, and measuring my well fitting overcoats, I decided on the 40R. Hope I’m correct as it is a final sale.


----------



## Flanderian

never behind said:


> Three new pairs of braces I purchased off eBay. I'm looking forward to getting back to using braces regularly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All handsome and all versatile!



momsdoc said:


> ^^ Looks like I purchased the last 40R in navy. The 42 remains in navy, charcoal, and black, and 40 in black and charcoal. They recommend sizing up one size if to be worn over a suit, which I would not do. I will wear it over my tweed sports coats. I am ideally a 39, and upon checking their size fit measurements, and measuring my well fitting overcoats, I decided on the 40R. Hope I'm correct as it is a final sale.


Magnificent!


----------



## Dmontez

The first part of my order from leffot came in today. I am unsure of the last but it is a little tighter along the top of my foot close to the shaft than I would like. I forget if shell cordovan has give or very little give.

These are also handgrade, I was unaware that Carmina had a handgrade option.


----------



## RogerP

Price on those duffle coats is ridonculous. But I already have a blue peacoat-type-thing and not sure how I feel about this style in a very formal charcoal grey. But man, that's a great deal.


----------



## momsdoc

I'm in total agreement. I wasn't in the market for another duffle coat. But WTH, for the price of a nice shirt, it fills a hole in my need for a long navy outercoat, to balance out my shorter navy pea coat.

Their navy wool/cashmere top coat is a fantastic price also. The 560gm weight just seems too light. Combined with the low V of it's 3/2 roll, I think I'd freeze my a** off below 50 degrees.

From the copy, it seems that outerwear is a new line for them. We'll have to check back and see if they bring out anything more practical for Winter 2018. I just started ordering from Spier and Mackay this past year, some flannel trousers, and oxford shirts. So far everything has been top notch, at a great price. The collar rolls of their Oxford shirts is superb. With an 11 inch rise, they may be my answer to Hertling's demise.

Check out the lapels and 3/2 roll of this Abraham Mood Tweed sportscoat.










Or this linen/wool 1/4 lined sportscoat with a Spalla Camicia shoulder, and horn buttons.










Oh dear, AMEX stay in the wallet.

Oh,oh. Too late. This unstructured baby is on final sale for $159, and is in a 40R. 1/4 lined, uncanvassed, Spalla Camicia, Barchetta breast pocket, patch pockets, it's screaming summer.










Oops. I don't know what happened, but somehow it ended up in my cart. Damn, guess I'm stuck with it now. Damned demon website.


----------



## eagle2250

Dmontez said:


> View attachment 20646
> The first part of my order from leffot came in today. I am unsure of the last but it is a little tighter along the top of my foot close to the shaft than I would like. I forget if shell cordovan has give or very little give.
> 
> These are also handgrade, I was unaware that Carmina had a handgrade option.


In my experience, I have not found shell cordovan to stretch much with wear. However, I did have a pair of shell cordovan Alden LHS's worked on by a cobbler to stretch the area under the penny strap...and make them uber comfortable on my feet!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Spier and Mackay dress shirt. Arrived in the post yesterday. 

Very pleased. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> In my experience, I have not found shell cordovan to stretch much with wear. However, I did have a pair of shell cordovan Alden LHS's worked on by a cobbler to stretch the area under the penny strap...and make them uber comfortable on my feet!


Shell doesn't stretch much at all. It's why there is a much higher failure rate when lasting as compared with calf. Trusting a cobbler to stretch shell takes a real leap of faith. Glad it worked out. :beer:


----------



## ran23

I know I should of had my eyes checked lately, my clam-shell glass case fell apart. I happened to see a Brooks Bros brown case I had to have. $7.95 ebay


----------



## xtn

Found this in a 41R and needed the sleeves taken up about 3/4". Pick it up next week.

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Isaia-...4120827_cat11940745_cat48730756&cmCat=product


----------



## jkang

AE McGregor Black. My first quality new shoes in almost forever. I used to think that quality new shoes were for my wife only. They were in clearance. But still wanted design and perfect fit. Very pleased.


----------



## jkang

JoS. A. Bank Signature Collection Imperial Blend Traditional Fit Suit. Clearance at $99. Tax $8.91. 
Alteration: Jacket shorten sleeves + take in 3 seams (back center and sides) $55, Pants let out seat + cuffed Hem + add suspenders buttons $25. Tailor Tip $5. Total $192.91.

It is also my first new suit in a long time. When I first joined Ask Andy, I started purchasing used suit and shoes first. I think my tailor is rather inexpensive. Her shop is only for alteration tailoring and she has done good job with all my old and used purchased jackets and pants. I am excited to see how it will turn out this Saturday.


----------



## CLTesquire

My spring tie order from Vanda. I really love their ties.


----------



## never behind

CLTesquire said:


> My spring tie order from Vanda. I really love their ties.
> 
> View attachment 20809


Very nice, especially the yellow. I'm a sucker for yellow ties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

These were delivered yesterday from Paul Fredrick.

Sports coat in linen and silk
Trousers in 100% linen, a white and a navy pair.

I'll check them out when I get home from vacation.


----------



## winghus

Two more pairs of Hertling flannels from spoo's big sale yesterday. One grey herringbone, the other is olive fleck.


----------



## winghus

momsdoc said:


> These were delivered yesterday from Paul Fredrick.
> 
> Sports coat in linen and silk
> Trousers in 100% linen, a white and a navy pair.
> 
> I'll check them out when I get home from vacation.
> 
> View attachment 20810
> 
> 
> View attachment 20811


How is the rise on the Paul Frederick trousers?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

NWOT John Brocklehurst Cavalry Twill beige trousers on Ebay UK, poly/cotton blend. £25 plus shipping. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## momsdoc

winghus said:


> How is the rise on the Paul Frederick trousers?


Size 33 have a 12 inch rise. Very nice sit right over my belly button. Long zipper. A great fit. Full cut With a nice drape. 17 inch leg openings. Half lined to knee.


----------



## Jgarner197

Haven't added much to the wardrobe as of late with our new addition to the family, but both of these jumped out at me. Two new to me braces from the Bay! One is Paul Stuart and the other Trafalgar LE. Condition on both was exactly as described like new! Very pleased


----------



## CLTesquire

New Vanda tie here in action with a new Coppley suit as well (quarter lined for dealing with NC heat)










Close up of the fabric:


----------



## winghus

A bag of MOP shirt buttons, a NIB set of braces by Albert Thurston via ebay and yet another pair of Hertling trousers, a green herringbone in summer slubby wool.


----------



## xtn

Walked into Brooks Brothers yesterday and they had ties for sale three-for-$99. So I got three. One of them is purple for crying out loud!


----------



## Fading Fast

xtn said:


> Walked into Brooks Brothers yesterday and they had ties for sale three-for-$99. So I got three. One of them is purple for crying out loud!


Welcome, but as one of our regulars says (not sure I have the right name in my head and don't want to misattribute), didn't happen without pictures. And purple is the color of royalty - so you chose well.


----------



## blzr

Gotta love Jos A Bank:
4 polo shirts
1 tie
1 pocket square
1 pair wool dress pants
1 sport coat (cotton/linen combo)
Total: $80


----------



## John inSC

Here's the latest acquisition. My fiancé surprised me on a recent birthday with a belt I've been drooling over for quite some time. The daytime picture does not do it justice and cannot get an evening picture because of 2nd shift work schedule. It's a one-piece shell in #8. Absolutely beautiful, not a single mis-stitch anywhere and feels very robust. Hey and "autographed" by our shoe-leather celebrity!


----------



## jkang

blzr said:


> Gotta love Jos A Bank:...
> Total: $80


Great deal you got!

When accompany my wife's shopping, I always steer her away from clearance rack because that's where left over styles are cleared. Even if she finds a wearable item in her petite xs size, it won't be grandeur and will just sit in her closet. Better save in other ways like using coupons and discounted gift cards. She doesn't shop online because there is no way to be sure without wearing it.

On the other hand, I have plenty of excuse to go for online clearance. Men's cloth size is well standardized. I have newly started dressing up and in between sizes and am still learning to dress better for me. So I don't want to make heavy investment unless both the style and size will last for me for a long time.

So, like you, I also took advantage of the recent Jos A Bank Clearance as;

1 Signature Gold Collection Traditional Fit Windowpane Suit (Navy)
1 Signature Gold Collection Tailored Fit Windowpane Suit (Taupe)
1 Reserve Collection Traditional Fit Herringbone Sportcoat (Navy)
11 Silk ties
$532.29 + Tax.

I received 5 ties from the purchase last night including this purple striped one that I used to learn Windsor knot this morning on YouTube.


----------



## numbercrunch

John inSC said:


> View attachment 20980
> View attachment 20981
> Here's the latest acquisition. My fiancé surprised me on a recent birthday with a belt I've been drooling over for quite some time. The daytime picture does not do it justice and cannot get an evening picture because of 2nd shift work schedule. It's a one-piece shell in #8. Absolutely beautiful, not a single mis-stitch anywhere and feels very robust. Hey and "autographed" by our shoe-leather celebrity!


Awesome belt. May we know the retailer/source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Just took delivery of these knit miracles for the feet. The beauties pictured below are the best thing I've found to allow these old and abused dogs of mine to continue trying to put in the cardio road miles!


----------



## John inSC

numbercrunch said:


> Awesome belt. May we know the retailer/source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was purchased directly through Horween - Crafted in Maine I believe. I would love to know the maker if it was contracted out. Perhaps Nick can respond if he sees this.


----------



## numbercrunch

John inSC said:


> View attachment 20991
> 
> It was purchased directly through Horween - Crafted in Maine I believe. I would love to know the maker if it was contracted out. Perhaps Nick can respond if he sees this.


Even better to get it direct from Horween.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbercrunch

My first Hermès tie. Solid navy with woven texture. Bought second hand in near mint condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbercrunch

numbercrunch said:


> My first Hermès tie. Solid navy with woven texture. Bought second hand in near mint condition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

I know that there is a thread for newly purchased shoes, but I could not find it, so I'm dumping this photo into this thread - condemn me if you must.

Edward Green, from the Brooks Brothers warehouse sale this past week.


----------



## RogerP

Terrific EGs crusty!


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> I know that there is a thread for newly purchased shoes, but I could not find it, so I'm dumping this photo into this thread - condemn me if you must.
> 
> Edward Green, from the Brooks Brothers warehouse sale this past week.
> 
> View attachment 21004


Your's is as strong and persuasive an argument for adding a new pair of monk straps to one's shoe collection, as I can recall seeing! Very handsome, sir.


----------



## Oscar098

I got these pair of pants made by Hugo Boss. They look very plain up close, look like linen actually. Not sure if they are worth $200.









One problem I've had as of late is that because I work out my thighs have grown in size so this pants for example are loose on my waist but snug on my thighs.


----------



## jkang

Newly arrived Jos A Bank silk ties







. Anything wouldn't work or too ugly just ugly that I should return? I am mid 40's and mostly wear white/light blue shirts and navy/dark grey suits.


----------



## tdiddy

My second pair of Rozsnyai shoes arrived, this is their 333 last (first was budapester). Lasts may be a less sleek than some one would want but I am pleased with both, sturdy well made footwear. 

They fit quite well, particularly in the instep for me so seem quite comfortable. Really easy company to deal with actually, turn around time is quick for MTO shoes.


----------



## jkang

A package was waiting for me in the morning at my office - with an Orient Symphony Gen II watch with scratch resistant sapphire crystal. It's a little thicker than I thought. I might need to re-button left shirt cuffs to let the watch to slide under them.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Classy piece!


----------



## RogerP

jkang said:


> Newly arrived Jos A Bank silk ties
> View attachment 21014
> . Anything wouldn't work or too ugly just ugly that I should return? I am mid 40's and mostly wear white/light blue shirts and navy/dark grey suits.


I don't know if those ties as are shiny as they appear in the pics, but with few exceptions I tend to avoid shiny ties as a starting point.


----------



## Dcr5468

eagle2250 said:


> Just took delivery of these knit miracles for the feet. The beauties pictured below are the best thing I've found to allow these old and abused dogs of mine to continue trying to put in the cardio road miles!
> 
> View attachment 20990


Take care of those feet....I'm afraid mine have prematurely aged!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

My first pair of Allen Edmond's black cap toe with bags and shoe horn, happy fellow today.


----------



## Jgarner197

I'm not sure if this is the right place to put this query but I figured this the closest thing. I am seriously considering purchasing this vintage suit that they are calling a tweed fabric. My question is if purchased will this look too dated or if properly tailored would this be something that could be worn. To find a true vintage piece in a size that I could have tailored to fit has been next to impossible. The name of the maker is College Hall and from what limited info I could find it would date this to somewhere in between the mid 1960s and late 1970s. The price is next to nothing and I was just wondering if this would be wearable?






















Edit- I ended buying this as proceeds went to charity anyway. So the post did need to be in this section after all. Not sure if it will look too dated but I will give it a whirl.


----------



## CLTesquire

Having this jacket (a wool/silk/linen blend) made up this Spring:


----------



## SG_67

CLTesquire said:


> Having this jacket (a wool/silk/linen blend) made up this Spring:
> 
> View attachment 21108


Very nice! A versatile color/pattern as well.

Who are you going through?


----------



## CLTesquire

SG_67 said:


> Very nice! A versatile color/pattern as well.
> 
> Who are you going through?


Samuelsohn through my local shop (Fairclough & Co.) here in Charlotte. I've never done Samuelsohn MTM but have only heard very good things.


----------



## SG_67

^ no doubt it will look sharp.


----------



## Shaver

I take a licking but I keep on ticking.


----------



## Flanderian

Shaver said:


> I take a licking but I keep on ticking.


D**n nice shirts!










(Now tell them to ship them to the colonies for something less than the price of the shirts! )


----------



## EclecticSr.

Flanderian said:


> (Now tell them to ship them to the colonies for something less than the price of the shirts! )


Over the years I have purchased many Cordings shirts, some still in original cello sleeves. I would add one or two when purchasing other items, helps take the sting out of shipping costs.


----------



## Flanderian

EclecticSr. said:


> Over the years I have purchased many Cordings shirts, some still in original cello sleeves. I would add one or two when purchasing other items, helps take the sting out of shipping costs.


A prudent choice, and if I purchase, I'm likely to do likewise. Since they sell the sort of country shirts I've long wished available, I'm seeking to justify to myself the expenditure, even though I already have plenty of shirts which serve a similar purpose. And small sips go down better than big gulps.


----------



## John inSC

Cordings shirts look very nice, although I wouldn’t mind seeing an option for a buttondown when I’m wearing a sweater. I have several paors of various trousers from them, all great and fit/cut fantastically. Shipping is rough, last pair of trousers was upwards of $35; would love a US store.


----------



## Shaver

Summer is almost upon us and I am transitioning from tattersall and tweed to an appropriate demeanour for this season.

Burgundy Harrington from Ben Nevis. A 'made in England' garment that costs less than a double shot of Macallan in a swanky London bar.

The brand is 'Combat' presumably because the Harrington is the default jacket for skinheads worldwide - the raglan sleeves and waist length allow one to go from zero to hero instantaneously.


----------



## StephenRG

Shaver: if memory serves, that tartan was traditionally used for skinhead trousers, so Combat appears to be true to its heritage.


----------



## ran23

Thought I would try Uniqlo, just sale items, no dress shirts. fit is good, and happy with delivery time. I am between a small and medium, their small fits good.


----------



## scottfranklin

Finally pulled the trigger on the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical watch I've been following awhile. I've been wanting a more casual watch and I like the simpler face (no date window) and nato strap with leather highlights (you can just see the leather loop at top).


----------



## eagle2250

^^A quite handsome and reliable timepiece. You have chosen well, my friend!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^A quite handsome and reliable timepiece. You have chosen well, my friend!


Agreed, nice, classic and pretty timeless. You chose well - enjoy.


----------



## RogerP

Enjoy that Hamilton - a fine choice indeed.


----------



## Woofa

Great thrift today for me. My first experience with the Oxxford archive collection.















Those lapels!!!


----------



## Jgarner197

A piece of my local history I could not pass up regardless of if I wear the tie or not! I bought this vintage 1930s tie on Etsy both because I love the vintage style but it was sold out of a long defunct department store from my home town! I remember this picture from my recent tour of the Yakima Valley Museum and pulled it up on their website. The BW picture was taken at the Downtown Yakima location during a 10% sale (some proceeds benefitting Red Cross) circa 1935 and would be representative of the period this tie came from. A cool $20 was all it took to experience this blast from the past... Money well spent I say ( not my wife so much though) lol!


----------



## SG_67

That’s a great story! It’s always nice when a piece of clothing is able to spark such memories.


----------



## Fading Fast

Really cool story / great historical connect. I'm with you, that's $20 well spent.


----------



## Jgarner197

SG_67 said:


> That's a great story! It's always nice when a piece of clothing is able to spark such memories.





Fading Fast said:


> Really cool story / great historical connect. I'm with you, that's $20 well spent.


Thanks gents!


----------



## bernoulli

New tie.


----------



## SG_67

bernoulli said:


> New tie.
> 
> View attachment 21392


I like the houndstooth. Is it wool or cashmere?


----------



## RogerP

bernoulli said:


> New tie.


That's so nice, my friend!


----------



## bernoulli

Wool tie.


----------



## scottfranklin

bernoulli said:


> New tie.
> 
> View attachment 21392


That's a really nice combination of patterns, colors and textures!


----------



## bernoulli

New ties. One of them used in today's attire (cross-post from WAYWT). My first striped ties (raw silk, great texture). All the others wool.


----------



## Jgarner197

bernoulli said:


> New ties. One of them used in today's attire (cross-post from WAYWT). My first striped ties (raw silk, great texture). All the others wool.
> View attachment 21432
> View attachment 21433


Lovely! Congrats on the new lot.


----------



## peterc

Very nice pair of Di Bianco shoes from Off Fifth. Perfect condition, though box was a bit scuffy and no shoe bags. Still, for $217.00 incl. tax (down from a list price of $795), no complaints on my end. These shoes are ridiculously comfortable. Some other makers could take a real lesson from a shoe company like this.


----------



## BronkLife1990

Just picked up a few slim-fit stretch chino's from jcrew in their 484 fit.

That fit always looks good, so I picked up a couple pairs in various colors for the summer.


----------



## RogerP

Safe arrival of the Bonafe chukkas from Skoak, and a sunny day off for me today to try them out. Thee combination of butter soft Utah uppers and flexible Dainite soles, together with the superb fit of the 804 last = instant comfort. I predict that these will see a ton of wear through the spring and summer.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Safe arrival of the Bonafe chukkas from Skoak, and a sunny day off for me today to try them out. Thee combination of butter soft Utah uppers and flexible Dainite soles, together with the superb fit of the 804 last = instant comfort. I predict that these will see a ton of wear through the spring and summer.


Very handsome chukka - love the color. Enjoy and wear them in good health my friend.


----------



## Watchman

Good Morning Gentlemen, (Don't know if I should post these here...)

This is my newest acquisition. The Gaziano and Girling St. James II in Vintage Cherry:
























Happy Friday!


----------



## RogerP

Oh my - I love vintage cherry and it has been put to beautiful use here.


----------



## Woofa

Picked this up today at an estate sale. Man was a collector with well over 100. Always wanted one and picked this one out for $40. Runs and I really like it.


----------



## Jgarner197

I figured that gorgeous Elgin of @Woofa needed some company on this thread! Working out some final details with the seller but I was having a hell of a hard time saying no to this gem. 1932 Bulova President 21 jewel.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jeez Louise...that watch is older than I am....and it's held up better than I have with the passage of all those years! You have an incredible find, my friend. Well done!


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jeez Louise...that watch is older than I am....and it's held up better than I have with the passage of all those years! You have an incredible find, my friend. Well done!


Hahaha, thank you very much Eagle!  Got pretty lucky on this one for sure.


----------



## jts287

Floor model pair of AE MacNeils in chili on eBay- not seconds, no visible marks. Seller was asking $198, I offered $130 with plans to barter into the $150-$160 range. Much to my surprise, he/she accepted my offer almost immediately. $20 off my price gets me the shoe trees for free.


----------



## FLMike

jts287 said:


> Floor model pair of AE MacNeils in chili on eBay- not seconds, no visible marks. Seller was asking $198, I offered $130 with plans to barter into the $150-$160 range. Much to my surprise, he/she accepted my offer almost immediately. $20 off my price gets me the shoe trees for free.


dabondo1?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Continuing to expand my Holland & Holland collection. 

Bought 2 NWOT Holland & Holland ties on the bay, one silk the other wool. I paid $38 for the pair. 

Regular price, well north of £100 each. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Woofa

Received this beautiful e thrift today. Pictures don't do it justice, more of a pink.
Had to pay up a bit but it is worth it.


----------



## Woofa

Found this beautiful pocket square at a consignment store this afternoon.















Now this is beautiful and I am happy to add it to my collection. However, I happen to know we have a Holland and Holland collector in our midst and I think it would mean more to him.
So Mr b Scott robinson, I would be happy to trade this to you for a similar level used square that works for me (let's say a used drakes or similar we can find on eBay or such.) just get at me and I will make it happen.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Woofa said:


> Found this beautiful pocket square at a consignment store this afternoon.
> View attachment 21668
> View attachment 21669
> 
> Now this is beautiful and I am happy to add it to my collection. However, I happen to know we have a Holland and Holland collector in our midst and I think it would mean more to him.
> So Mr b Scott robinson, I would be happy to trade this to you for a similar level used square that works for me (let's say a used drakes or similar we can find on eBay or such.) just get at me and I will make it happen.


Sweet!

Thanks for the info.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## jts287

FLMike said:


> dabondo1?


Yessir- so they are then 2nds or 3rds. Man, they fit like a dream though and I love the color.


----------



## Jgarner197

Not particularly clothing related in any manner but thought it would be fun to post it anyway. After a few weeks of waiting and back and forth with a court appointed trustee it appears we finally have mutual acceptance. Needs some TLC but it's at the country club (2nd favorite course locally and my favorite French Restaurant) and at the price point it leaves plenty of room to remodel. Meeting my GC at the property today in fact. The wife is beyond excited so even though she made me pass on a local historical Victorian I am happy too


----------



## RogerP

^^^ absolutely lovely, and a total thread win - congrats!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1
Clearly member JGarner197's good taste extends well beyond the limits of his wardrobe! Well done, my friend.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner, congrats - lovely looking new home - the best of luck to you and the your family. I'd have leaned with you toward the Victorian, but a marriage is a partnership and you guys have a beautiful new home for that partnership. Enjoy.


----------



## upr_crust

Congratulations on your purchase, and take comfort in the fact that, as charming as Victorian houses can be, they can also come with maintenance issues that newer construction does not. I hope that the remodeling will be swift and painless, and will provide you with your dream home for many years to come.


----------



## Jgarner197

RogerP said:


> ^^^ absolutely lovely, and a total thread win - congrats!





eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1
> Clearly member JGarner197's good taste extends well beyond the limits of his wardrobe! Well done, my friend.





Fading Fast said:


> Jgarner, congrats - lovely looking new home - the best of luck to you and the your family. I'd have leaned with you toward the Victorian, but a marriage is a partnership and you guys have a beautiful new home for that partnership. Enjoy.





upr_crust said:


> Congratulations on your purchase, and take comfort in the fact that, as charming as Victorian houses can be, they can also come with maintenance issues that newer construction does not. I hope that the remodeling will be swift and painless, and will provide you with your dream home for many years to come.


Thank you very much fellas! We are certainly hoping this goes smooth. Our GC is a close family friend so we feel better about there not being too many surprises on his front. Fingers crossed of course


----------



## MNJ83

Jgarner197 said:


> Not particularly clothing related in any manner but thought it would be fun to post it anyway. After a few weeks of waiting and back and forth with a court appointed trustee it appears we finally have mutual acceptance. Needs some TLC but it's at the country club (2nd favorite course locally and my favorite French Restaurant) and at the price point it leaves plenty of room to remodel. Meeting my GC at the property today in fact. The wife is beyond excited so even though she made me pass on a local historical Victorian I am happy too
> View attachment 21677
> View attachment 21678
> View attachment 21679


Beautiful. Don't forget to expand your closet space! This is critical for members here


----------



## ran23

Just won some Cole Haan horse-bit black loafers. hope they fit.


----------



## Jgarner197

MNJ83 said:


> Beautiful. Don't forget to expand your closet space! This is critical for members here


Great minds think alike! That was on the list for an update!


----------



## eagle2250

Found these lying on our front porch in a plastic shipping bag, just the other day. They make great workout shirts for our daily trips to the local Planet Fitness. I'm not sure why, but I've developed an aversion to wearing T-shirts to complete said workouts. It's odd, but as my daily wear choices become more casual, my choices for exercise sessions seem to be becoming a bit more formal(?)! :icon_scratch:









The weave of these shirts seems to be loose enough to allow for the shirt to breath easily, making them comfortable for workouts.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Best dressed guy at the gym, I'm sure!


----------



## Jgarner197

☝You read my mind! 

Just landed these Brooks Brothers labeled Alden made tassel loafers from the Bay. Seems like $72 well spent thus far... they need heels and that's about all I can see. I've never owned anything made by Alden before and based on comparing the shoes to Brooks's current calf leather offering it doesn't quite match up. It's much closer to their shell cordovan offering in appearance. To those with much more trained eyes did I just get lucky and score some shell tassel loafers? Either way I'm extremely happy but I've never owned anything made with Cordovan and was curious...


----------



## eagle2250

^^I believe I see micro-creasing on the vamp of the right shoe, which indicates them to be calf hide. However, shell cordovan or not, those shoes are in excellent condition and even it they prove to be calf, you got a great deal for the price paid (a $500+ shoe for $72). You did very well, my friend! :beer:


----------



## FLMike

Jgarner197 said:


> ☝You read my mind!
> 
> Just landed these Brooks Brothers labeled Alden made tassel loafers from the Bay. Seems like $72 well spent thus far... they need heels and that's about all I can see. I've never owned anything made by Alden before and based on comparing the shoes to Brooks's current calf leather offering it doesn't quite match up. It's much closer to their shell cordovan offering in appearance. To those with much more trained eyes did I just get lucky and score some shell tassel loafers? Either way I'm extremely happy but I've never owned anything made with Cordovan and was curious...l


Unquestionably calf. Nice shoes!


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I believe I see micro-creasing on the vamp of the right shoe, which indicates them to be calf hide. However, shell cordovan or not, those shoes are in excellent condition and even it they prove to be calf, you got a great deal for the price paid (a $500+ shoe for $72). You did very well, my friend! :beer:





FLMike said:


> Unquestionably calf. Nice shoes!


Thank you gents! I don't own anything in a burgundy tone so I am excited to get them some new heels and spiffed up!


----------



## Shaver

I can barely contain my delight! A new iron, seen here perched atop my king size ironing board.

My previous iron bit the dust last week (after three sessions a week for over 10 years - can't grumble) and thus I was obliged to sally forth and obtain a replacement. This model is capable of generating a maximum steam output of 40 g/min. It makes short work of even the most rumpled chinos.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ And it will no doubt be put to good use!


----------



## Woofa

Some items found at estate sales today. Excited about the hermes braces.


----------



## CLTesquire

Don't feel like finding the new shoe thread so I'll post this here.

New C&J Sydney loafers with some new socks and linen trousers. It's hot in NC today.


----------



## ran23

Just got Cole Haan Black Horse bit loafers today. Do all Cole Haan seem tight? 9 1.2 M, I know E is a better fit for me?


----------



## momsdoc

It's on the top of page 2.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/new-shoes-thread.237885/

Nice kicks. Look comfy.


----------



## RogerP

^^ Long time no see, momsdoc!


----------



## momsdoc

There hasn’t been much activity that interests me enough to comment on lately.


----------



## Fading Fast

momsdoc said:


> There hasn't been much activity that interests me enough to comment on lately.


Your daily postings of your outstanding outfits in the WAYWT Thread have been missed.


----------



## CLTesquire

Wearing a new Hober tie that arrived this week


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Sharp!


----------



## never behind

^^ I like that tie very much! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

Another new Hober today


----------



## CLTesquire

Continuing the new tie trend: Vanda linen houndstooth


----------



## MNJ83

NOS Nettleton Longwings came in:


----------



## Watchman




----------



## bernoulli

New jacket. Fitting and the finished product.


----------



## Jgarner197

I couldn't seem to resist these linen trousers when I used up my Brooks Brothers dollars today on two new pairs of shoes. I thought this might be kind of an interesting twist on Nantucket Reds (except these are in pure linen and have a windowpane pattern)... reminded me of the same material on the linen sport coat @upr_crust has. I could be way off here but I saw this with a light blue ocbd, white/cream jacket and tan suede oxfords. Please feel free to correct my insanity per my wife as she hates these trousers lol.


----------



## eagle2250

My friend, to my eye you are a 'sartorial super hero,' but given the reality that those trousers must still be donned just one leg at a time, I'm pretty sure I agree with your wife on this one! Those trousers may just be "a bridge too far!"


----------



## RogerP

Jgarner - I'll reserve judgment until I see the complete outfit. Those are certainly BOLD, but I am at least cautiously optimistic that you can bring it all together. Sometimes you just gotta have some fun.


----------



## momsdoc

FORE!!!


----------



## Jgarner197

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, to my eye you are a 'sartorial super hero,' but given the reality that those trousers must still be donned just one leg at a time, I'm pretty sure I agree with your wife on this one! Those trousers may just be "a bridge too far!"





RogerP said:


> Jgarner - I'll reserve judgment until I see the complete outfit. Those are certainly BOLD, but I am at least cautiously optimistic that you can bring it all together. Sometimes you just gotta have some fun.


Well I will see if I can pull these together into something palatable and I suppose worst case they get returned!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> I couldn't seem to resist these linen trousers when I used up my Brooks Brothers dollars today on two new pairs of shoes. I thought this might be kind of an interesting twist on Nantucket Reds (except these are in pure linen and have a windowpane pattern)... reminded me of the same material on the linen sport coat @upr_crust has. I could be way off here but I saw this with a light blue ocbd, white/cream jacket and tan suede oxfords. Please feel free to correct my insanity per my wife as she hates these trousers lol.
> View attachment 21926
> View attachment 21927


For some reason that isn't intuitive, in the laws of clothing physics, loud pants are louder than loud sport coats or loud ties (replace "loud" with "bold" if you wish).

Hence, you are doing your own Hadron supercollider experiment with those pants (to torture the physics metaphor), but the experiment might work as you are keeping everything else in the outfit pattern free and "quiet."

I can see that rig being quite appropriate at a summer lawn party or other venue where "go-to-hell" and other bright / strong summer colors and patterns are part of the sartorial norm.


----------



## never behind

momsdoc said:


> FORE!!!


I'm seeing Rodney Dangerfield in "Caddyshack."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgarner197

never behind said:


> I'm seeing Rodney Dangerfield in "Caddyshack."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so on board with that!! It could just be the 4 gin and tonics talking here but I would totally rock the Al Czervik! In fact I had the "We're in the Money" horn on my Sea Ray for awhile just because of that movie.


----------



## CLTesquire

Another new Hober today


----------



## CLTesquire

It should be mentioned that @Jgarner197 could have gone whole hog and purchased this gem from BB to match those trousers:










So, @Jgarner197, are you up to the challenge?


----------



## Howard

Chaps Clip On Tie


----------



## Jgarner197

CLTesquire said:


> It should be mentioned that @Jgarner197 could have gone whole hog and purchased this gem from BB to match those trousers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, @Jgarner197, are you up to the challenge?


Interesting... I'm not sure I can squeeze into a 48R in a Regent cut but what the heck I'll give it a shot! It may be too short and too tight in the chest but why not, lol! Challenge accepted


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Interesting... I'm not sure I can squeeze into a 48R in a Regent cut...


You could buy two and have them stitched together, which, based on how your chest and shoulders photograph, is the only way you're fitting that ribcage into a 48 Regent cut. As a point of reference and, granted, I wear a 40L not 48, but my 6'1", 150 pound, bird-bone-like frame fits Regent cuts.

Also, while I respect your _joie de vivre_, a full suit might be precariously close to carnival-barker world (and, remember, I'm a supporter of the trousers) and, even more challenging, it might not be worth losing a wife over (since she was none to pleased with just the trousers, according to you).


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> You could buy two and have them stitched together, which, based on how your chest and shoulders photograph, is the only way you're fitting that ribcage into a 48 Regent cut. As a point of reference and, granted, I wear a 40L not 48, but my 6'1", 150 pound, bird-bone-like frame fits Regent cuts.
> 
> Also, while I respect your _joie de vivre_, a full suit might be precariously close to carnival-barker world (and, remember, I'm a supporter of the trousers) and, even more challenging, it might not be worth losing a wife over (since she was none to pleased with just the trousers, according to you).


Free returns and I thought why not. I'll have the jacket shipped to the office and I think it will be worth at least one photograph for fun  The pants separate or jacket separate I can kind of see making an ensemble that would work but boy them together indeed is going to look Carnival! But what the hell its the least I can do to bring a little humor of seeing the fat guy in a little coat routine


----------



## jts287

never behind said:


> I'm seeing Rodney Dangerfield in "Caddyshack."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shoulda yelled "Two"


----------



## CLTesquire

Isn't the wife getting a new house though? I feel like that should insulate our man from criticism for a bit.


----------



## Fading Fast

CLTesquire said:


> Isn't the wife getting a new house though? I feel like that should insulate our man from criticism for a bit.


Just asking, have you ever been married?


----------



## CLTesquire

Ha.


----------



## Woofa

Just picked up these beauties. Quick try on tells me these will be finding a position in my closet.








I do love Thrifting.


----------



## never behind

Every time I go to a store all I find are JC Penney leftovers. I must be doing it wrong. LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgarner197

CLTesquire said:


> Isn't the wife getting a new house though? I feel like that should insulate our man from criticism for a bit.


I guess we won't have to worry about it as Brooks just sent me an email that three items I ordered were apparently not actually available. The peal co captoes, the real sad part, and my @CLTesquire challenge suit all had been allowed to order in error and my brooks brothers reward money and credit card were refunded  I suppose I lost the challenge but perhaps won overall as my wife will be happy?:icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
There are perceived losses in life that are indeed unplanned victories. Standing alone that jacket had great potential, but pairing it with matching trousers as a suit could have proven to be a very slippery slope! My friend, it appears to me that you dogged a bullet in this present instance!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> I guess we won't have to worry about it as Brooks just sent me an email that three items I ordered were apparently not actually available. The peal co captoes, the real sad part, and my @CLTesquire challenge suit all had been allowed to order in error and my brooks brothers reward money and credit card were refunded  I suppose I lost the challenge but perhaps won overall as my wife will be happy?:icon_scratch:
> View attachment 22020
> View attachment 22021


That's always disappointing - we've all been there - but now you have that "already spent" money to go shopping for other clothing items, since, as noted, you really already spent it on clothes so there is no reason to drop it back into general funds.


----------



## CLTesquire

Nooooo! Those are real losses. Dang. That suit would have been incredible.


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> That's always disappointing - we've all been there - but now you have that "already spent" money to go shopping for other clothing items, since, as noted, you really already spent it on clothes so there is no reason to drop it back into general funds.


You read my mind! I am thinking a stone cotton poplin suit and a light blue pincord are in order


----------



## Jgarner197

CLTesquire said:


> Nooooo! Those are real losses. Dang. That suit would have been incredible.


Hahaha! I am bummed about the shoes for sure but not so much about the suit even though I had a whole carnival get up planned for the picture. The photo would have been epic!


----------



## momsdoc

Jgarner197 said:


> You read my mind! I am thinking a stone cotton poplin suit and a light blue pincord are in order


Peter Christian. 3 Piece Chino, 2 Piece Cotton



















Oconnel's Pincord










Or, you can try something from Paul Frederick that give a similar vibe as your original BB choice.


----------



## Jgarner197

momsdoc said:


> Peter Christian. 3 Piece Chino, 2 Piece Cotton
> 
> View attachment 22026
> 
> 
> View attachment 22025
> 
> 
> Oconnel's Pincord
> 
> View attachment 22027


I really like that three piece chino! Very sharp.

That Pincord would be nice too but it doesn't look like they do separates.


----------



## momsdoc

Jgarner197 said:


> I really like that three piece chino! Very sharp.
> 
> That Pincord would be nice too but it doesn't look like they do separates.


You can see it on the hoof. I wore it in last week's WAYWT thread.


----------



## Jgarner197

momsdoc said:


> You can see it on the hoof. I wore it in last week's WAYWT thread.


I thought it looked familiar. Very sharp! It appears they have it in navy as well. I just have to figure out if I should go with a 50L or 52L in the jacket. The fit appears comparable to B.B. Madison..


----------



## SG_67

I know Tod's don't get much love here, but I've always found them very comfortable and for someone who spends all day on his feet, I appreciate that.

I picked these up on sale yesterday at Barney's.


----------



## eagle2250

^^The Tod's pictured above seem to have a more substantial sole that the pair(s) I have experienced in the past...and hence, are more to my liking. I'm sure they are very comfortable on the foot. May you long wear them, my friend, and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## croe

Tie just arrived, shoes were ordered today


----------



## Flanderian

SG_67 said:


> I know Tod's don't get much love here, but I've always found them very comfortable and for someone who spends all day on his feet, I appreciate that.
> 
> I picked these up on sale yesterday at Barney's.
> 
> View attachment 22047


I remember G. Bruce Boyer writing an entire article about how well he liked them, and how stylish he thought them.


----------



## Flanderian

Edit: This offers a better appreciation of their shape. Traditional round toe last.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A bit of basics shopping today while on leave.

I found Gold Toe socks at the local Belk on sale today.

3 pair GT premier metropolitan over the calf, blue.

3 pair GT Sheffield, calf sock, Brown

3 pair GT premier Canterbury over the calf, black.

3 pair GT extended size cotton fluffies, Brown.

Total sock price $75.39

I bought several pair of B.B. socks last year for around $20per pair. They were all stretched out with holes after less than a year of wear. I am going to follow eagles advice and switch back to Gold Toe this season.

I picked up 2 Pair of under armour boxer jock shorts at $20 per pair. I have been buying these for a couple years along with BB cotton boxers. I have just about decided to ditch the cotton boxers completely since I work out every evening and don't see the need to wear 2 separate pair of underwear each day. Plus the boxer jocks don't bunch up and they wear very well under my trousers.

My final purchase was a $20 cotton olive patch pocket jacket by "Goodfellow" I found on the clearance rack at Target. It is partially lined with surgeons cuffs and has 2 extra buttons!?! Since I am going to be beating around DC and NYC for the next two weeks, this is an excellent "throw away" jacket that I can pair with jeans or chinos.





















Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

A bit of basics shopping today while on leave.

I found Gold Toe socks at the local Belk on sale today.

3 pair GT premier metropolitan over the calf, blue.

3 pair GT Sheffield, calf sock, Brown

3 pair GT premier Canterbury over the calf, black.

3 pair GT extended size cotton fluffies, Brown.

Total sock price $75.39

I bought several pair of B.B. socks last year for around $20per pair. They were all stretched out with holes after less than a year of wear. I am going to follow eagles advice and switch back to Gold Toe this season.

I picked up 2 Pair of under armour boxer jock shorts at $20 per pair. I have been buying these for a couple years along with BB cotton boxers. I have just about decided to ditch the cotton boxers completely since I work out every evening and don't see the need to wear 2 separate pair of underwear each day. Plus the boxer jocks don't bunch up and they wear very well under my trousers.

My final purchase was a $20 cotton olive patch pocket jacket by "Goodfellow" I found on the clearance rack at Target. It is partially lined with surgeons cuffs and has 2 extra buttons!?! Since I am going to be beating around DC and NYC for the next two weeks, this is an excellent "throw away" jacket that I can pair with jeans or chinos.

View attachment 22119
View attachment 22120
View attachment 22121


Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum

A lot of socks and 2 jackets BSR?


2 packages today, after discussing chinos the other day, I ordered a green pair from M&S and they arrived within 2 days! $25 + $5 shipping, pure cotton, flat front.









I also ordered the delicious junction loafers, as discussed on another thread, and they arrived today too!


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> You're becoming a dyed-in-the-wool Cheaney man, Flanderian. Nice looking loafers. I've had the Jackie chukkas in my sights for a while now. I prefer their colour to the C&J Brecon that was also on the shortlist.


Thank you!

Eagle made me buy them. :devil:

At this point almost any footwear I purchase is an extravagance, but this may hopefully prove a useful one. Fits well right out of the box, all the Cheaney virtues. Style is one I've always liked, will suit virtually everything I wear, and since I'm so fond of this hide on the Jackie III's, decided the style is sufficiently dissimilar to permit a duplication.


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> Very good. I'm still flying the flag for Sanders & Sanders and picked up a pair of their Aldwych pennies in calf leather rather than suede for a change.


Those are very nice, and I like your choice of hosiery!

You may have a bit of a find, as I've admired those in the past, but Sanders no longer shows a stock model in any smooth brown calf, such as they had offered for years.

In general, Sanders seems to have drastically reduced the number of models it has as stock offerings in lighter shades of smooth calf. Leads me to speculate that such hides have become more costly.


----------



## Watchman

Good Morning Gentlemen,

After 4 long arduous years and being lost in a UPS void for several weeks my Alden Ravello Medallion Toe Bluchers on Plaza Last have finally arrived. Behold:














































Happy Friday!


----------



## Flanderian

Watchman said:


> Good Morning Gentlemen,
> 
> After 4 long arduous years and being lost in a UPS void for several weeks my Alden Ravello Medallion Toe Bluchers on Plaza Last have finally arrived. Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22141
> 
> 
> View attachment 22142
> 
> 
> View attachment 22144
> 
> 
> View attachment 22143
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Wow!

Even I as a non-cordovan and non-Alden lover think they're spectacular! What a beautiful hide! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## SG_67

Watchman said:


> Good Morning Gentlemen,
> 
> After 4 long arduous years and being lost in a UPS void for several weeks my Alden Ravello Medallion Toe Bluchers on Plaza Last have finally arrived. Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22141
> 
> 
> View attachment 22142
> 
> 
> View attachment 22144
> 
> 
> View attachment 22143
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


You are truly the Shell Whisperer!


----------



## drlivingston

While I certainly didn't need it, I added a Ralph Lauren Purple Label DB suit to my inventory yesterday. My size and only $18. Now, to get my tailor to finish the cuffs and hem.


----------



## ran23

I ran across a lot of 10, Nordstrom Dress shirts in my size. May only keep a few, great price point for resale.


----------



## SG_67

Went by UniQlo yesterday. Linen shirts and ivory cotton slacks.


----------



## JBierly

Watchman said:


> Good Morning Gentlemen,
> 
> After 4 long arduous years and being lost in a UPS void for several weeks my Alden Ravello Medallion Toe Bluchers on Plaza Last have finally arrived. Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22141
> 
> 
> View attachment 22142
> 
> 
> View attachment 22144
> 
> 
> View attachment 22143
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Nice shoes. Why 4 years?


----------



## JBierly

drlivingston said:


> While I certainly didn't need it, I added a Ralph Lauren Purple Label DB suit to my inventory yesterday. My size and only $18. Now, to get my tailor to finish the cuffs and hem.
> 
> View attachment 22145


Gangsta' power suit there! Nice value play.


----------



## Watchman

JBierly said:


> Nice shoes. Why 4 years?


Because that is when they made these shoes the last time...or, that is how long it took for me to wait for a pair. Alden only makes a certain amount of what they term as the "rare" cordovan shades.


----------



## JBierly

Watchman said:


> Because that is when they made these shoes the last time...or, that is how long it took for me to wait for a pair. Alden only makes a certain amount of what they term as the "rare" cordovan shades.


4 years makes it rare!


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> Went by UniQlo yesterday. Linen shirts and ivory cotton slacks.
> 
> View attachment 22179


⇧ Nice looking stuff. I bought this shirt for $19.90 (delivery included) from Uniqlo on-line (just came this past week) and I am incredibly impressed as it is a nice shirt with good hand / nice feel to the linen - outstanding value. It's my first (I think) Uniqlo purchase ever, but it's put the store on my radar now. Old Navy needed some competition for my budget purchases.


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Nice looking stuff. I bought this shirt for $19.90 (delivery included) from Uniqlo on-line (just came this past week) and I am incredibly impressed as it is a nice shirt with good hand / nice feel to the linen - outstanding value. It's my first (I think) Uniqlo purchase ever, but it's put the store on my radar now. Old Navy needed some competition for my budget purchases.
> 
> View attachment 22186


I'd like to buy a cheap linen shirt, but what do you guys do when you're pudgy with short arms? The large at Uniqlo is about 2" too long on the sleeve. Just roll them up all the time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

never behind said:


> I'd like to buy a cheap linen shirt, but what do you guys do when you're pudgy with short arms? The large at Uniqlo is about 2" too long on the sleeve. Just roll them up all the time?


Have an alterations tailor or a lady seamstress shorten the sleeves by 2"?


----------



## never behind

FLMike said:


> Have an alterations tailor or a lady seamstress shorten the sleeves by 2"?


Is that done at the shoulder? How much does that cost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67

never behind said:


> I'd like to buy a cheap linen shirt, but what do you guys do when you're pudgy with short arms? The large at Uniqlo is about 2" too long on the sleeve. Just roll them up all the time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





FLMike said:


> Have an alterations tailor or a lady seamstress shorten the sleeves by 2"?





never behind said:


> Is that done at the shoulder? How much does that cost?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear linen shirts in warmer weather so the sleeves are rolled up. In fact, there are few instances where I would wear a linen shirt without at least the cuffs folded back.

You could get them altered, of course, but I'm afraid the cost may be as much as the shirt itself, thereby doubling your cost.

The alteration is typically performed at the distal end; at the cuff. I believe 2 inches should be doable.


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> I'd like to buy a cheap linen shirt, but what do you guys do when you're pudgy with short arms? The large at Uniqlo is about 2" too long on the sleeve. Just roll them up all the time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the thing, almost all of us have something like that. I've never, ever, ever, not once in 40 years of buying clothes bought a suit or sport jacket that didn't need several not-inexpensive alterations. And with a 33 inseam - and almost every pre-cut pants done at 32" or 34" - I almost always have to alter pants.

That said, I can buy a 15 / 34 shirt (which also is usually what mediums are) and it normally fits perfectly. We all have our stuff. As a firm believer that a proper fit is the sine qua non of dressing well (inexpensive clothes well tailored look much better than ill-fitting expensive ones), I just accept that any pants I buy will cost ~$20 (or more sometime) to have the length taken up an inch and every suit jacket or sport coat will cost well-north of a $100 to fit me.

Do I sometimes pass on sales because the after-tailor price becomes too much - yes, but normally I don't because a - in your case - $20 linen shirt that costs $40 after alterations is still good value if a full-price linen shirt costs $100 plus $20 in alterations or even just $100 as sometimes a company includes alteration in full-price items.

I have a J.Crew sport coat that retailed for ~$500 that I bought on a final sale for $100 that cost me $150 (about that anyway) to tailor. So I paid 150% of the purchase price to alter the jacket. But in the end, I had a $500 sport coat for $250 - still good value. (And it's one of may favorites that I've had now for about 10 years and have worn the heck out of and it still looks good.)

Almost all of us have our alteration issues. For me, accepting it, thinking it through (as above) and just making decisions on the all-in price works. One more - I own some $10 close-out Old Navy pants that I paid $20 to alter that are still incredible value at $30.



SG_67 said:


> ...The alteration is typically performed at the distal end; at the cuff. I believe 2 inches should be doable.


I learn something new at AAAC all the time:

dis·tal
ˈdistl/
_adjective_
ANATOMY

situated away from the center of the body or from the point of attachment.
"the distal end of the tibia"
GEOLOGY
relating to or denoting the outer part of an area affected by geological activity.
"the distal zone"


----------



## derum

Never having had this done, does the sleeve placket disappear, or shorten, or does one expect the tailor to keep the relative dimensions?


----------



## SG_67

derum said:


> Never having had this done, does the sleeve placket disappear, or shorten, or does one expect the tailor to keep the relative dimensions?


The sleeve placket will shorten. That's why it's only realistically doable to a certain degree.


----------



## CLTesquire

SG_67 said:


> The sleeve placket will shorten. That's why it's only realistically doable to a certain degree.


A good alterations tailor can actually move the placket. That should be done if you're taking off 2 inches in length.


----------



## fishertw

Just purchased four house label O'connells polos for this summer wear. They are due to arrive later this week.


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

My G&G MTO's arrived today. I am extremely pleased with the result.

St. James II on Square Deco Last in Vintage Rioja with Flush Metal Toe Taps, thin Rubber Vibram Heel and Forefront:





































And Lasted Shoe Trees are last but not least...no pun intended...

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## SG_67

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JBierly

Watchman said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> My G&G MTO's arrived today. I am extremely pleased with the result.
> 
> St. James II on Square Deco Last in Vintage Rioja with Flush Metal Toe Taps, thin Rubber Vibram Heel and Forefront:
> 
> View attachment 22231
> 
> 
> View attachment 22232
> 
> 
> View attachment 22230
> 
> 
> View attachment 22233
> 
> 
> And Lasted Shoe Trees are last but not least...no pun intended...
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Sweet - my favorite shoe (EGs are a close second)


----------



## Watchman

JBierly said:


> Sweet - my favorite shoe (EGs are a close second)


G&G has no equal IMO. EG's are great...but G&G just have a real serious mojo goin on...


----------



## RogerP

Holy smokes those G&Gs are stunning. VR is such a gorgeous shade. Nice job on the pics, too!


----------



## eagle2250

Absolutely stunning, on all counts! Watchman, you are an inspiration to us all. As I've said before, may you long wear those works of leather art and may you do so only in good health! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!





RogerP said:


> Holy smokes those G&Gs are stunning. VR is such a gorgeous shade. Nice job on the pics, too!





eagle2250 said:


> Absolutely stunning, on all counts! Watchman, you are an inspiration to us all. As I've said before, may you long wear those works of leather art and may you do so only in good health! :icon_cheers:


Super +1. Those shoes are freakin' fantastic. Enjoy and wear them in good health.


----------



## FLMike

For Watchman, I’ll just copy and paste my last post to him:

The best shoe collection on the Forum (hands down, not even close) gets even better. Congrats!


----------



## CLTesquire

So my first Samuelsohn MTM arrived recently. I'm mostly pleased with the end result. Here's what I chose:

This excellent wool/silk/linen blend from Loro Piana










Patch pockets:










Working buttonholes:










And a 3/8 lining:










Here's the finished product:










So what would I change? The sales associate was over generous in the chest measurement by a 1/2 inch for one and I'd probably want the shoulders in an 1/8 inch in the future. Ticky tack I know but the jacket wasn't cheap so I feel entitled to nitpick. Additionally this is a Graves fit in Samuelsohn world (a G body as they call it). Subsequent to receiving this I checked out another local store and they actually had other fits in stock. So I tried a stock 44L in a B fit (a bit slimmer in the body) and it fits just as good, if not better, off the rack than this jacket (which is a 44 Semi Tall). Sigh. Lesson learned for the future and I've now moved my business to a new store that seems to have familiarity with more of the Samuelsohn line.

Anyway, this is the jacket. It's pretty good but I'm still left wondering what could of been.


----------



## SG_67

Fantastic! What a wonderful choice of fabric. Well done sir!


----------



## never behind

That is a nice looking jacket. Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peterc

C&J Harvard in my size, 9E in English tan, with C&J shoe trees, from my fave consignment store here in S.F. Near new condition. See photos.


----------



## ran23

Most of my shoes are from my favorite consignment store, still waiting on browns, and a Navy suit.


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> So my first Samuelsohn MTM arrived recently. I'm mostly pleased with the end result. Here's what I chose:
> 
> This excellent wool/silk/linen blend from Loro Piana
> 
> View attachment 22287
> 
> 
> Patch pockets:
> 
> View attachment 22288
> 
> 
> Working buttonholes:
> 
> View attachment 22286
> 
> 
> And a 3/8 lining:
> 
> View attachment 22285
> 
> 
> Here's the finished product:
> 
> View attachment 22289
> 
> 
> So what would I change? The sales associate was over generous in the chest measurement by a 1/2 inch for one and I'd probably want the shoulders in an 1/8 inch in the future. Ticky tack I know but the jacket wasn't cheap so I feel entitled to nitpick. Additionally this is a Graves fit in Samuelsohn world (a G body as they call it). Subsequent to receiving this I checked out another local store and they actually had other fits in stock. So I tried a stock 44L in a B fit (a bit slimmer in the body) and it fits just as good, if not better, off the rack than this jacket (which is a 44 Semi Tall). Sigh. Lesson learned for the future and I've now moved my business to a new store that seems to have familiarity with more of the Samuelsohn line.
> 
> Anyway, this is the jacket. It's pretty good but I'm still left wondering what could of been.


That's a beautiful jacket. I love the material. Yes, you are nitpicking, the fit looks great.


----------



## Oldsarge

Readying the autumnal 'country squiredom'. Coat and trousers by Hemrajani, cap by Gerry Moran of Hatman of Ireland and an appropriate antique stick from an obscure antique shop in Dublin.


----------



## EclecticSr.

CLTesquire said:


> Anyway, this is the jacket. It's pretty good but I'm still left wondering what could of been.


I doubt what could have been would be much better, You are nitpicking.


----------



## Jgarner197

Considering buying this from Paul Stuart's Semi Annual Sale. It's listed as seersucker but the description states it has some nylon in the material and doesn't appear to be puckering correctly. Looks more like a pincord meets seersucker combo. Nevertheless I really love the pleated patch pockets on the jacket! But $1300 for a suit with nylon and lycra in it seems a bit rich... It's in my cart along with some ties and braces but we'll see.


----------



## SG_67

Jgarner197 said:


> Considering buying this from Paul Stuart's Semi Annual Sale. It's listed as seersucker but the description states it has some nylon in the material and doesn't appear to be puckering correctly. Looks more like a pincord meets seersucker combo. Nevertheless I really love the pleated patch pockets on the jacket! But $1300 for a suit with Nylon Lyrca in it seems a bit rich... It's in my cart along with some ties and braces but we'lol see.
> View attachment 22312
> View attachment 22313


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Handsome Paul Stuart jacket, but I really despise darts on seersucker.


----------



## RogerP

Love that cap Oldsarge!


----------



## Oldsarge

thank-you.


----------



## Jgarner197

SG_67 said:


> You won't be disappointed.


I bought it. So I will report back when it arrives  I agreee with @Mike Petrik though as it would look a touch better as a sack suit without darts.


----------



## momsdoc

I have a pair of wool box weave trousers made by Berle that I purchased a few years ago from STP. They have become a workhorse of my dressy casual wardrobe for S/S and W/F vacationing to warmer climes.










They have the relaxed but classy appearance of linen, without as much of the wrinkling, and a nicer drape. They have been a step up from chinos for walking around town, going out to a nice dinner, etc. Comfortable, cool, soft, dressy while still retaining a casual joie de vivre.

Unfortunatly, Berle has not made them since I serendipitously found them at STP. STP no longer carries clothing that interests me, and I have failed to find similar items from other sources.

On occasion, when I am prone to musing about them, I perform an internet search for boxweave trousers. Alas, all my efforts have been in vain. That is until last week, when I came upon some intriguing contenders on Amazon, from a vendor I had never heard of. As they were only $99 and Amazon returns are effortless, I decided to take a chance.

While the weave is a tad more refined than the Berle's, 100% wool, made in Italy, they do fit the bill. Anxiously I tried them on, and was rewarded by the soft hand and drape. The construction appears solid enough, flat front, with the requisite French Fly and reinforced waistband. But of immense surprise and delight was the 12 inch rise, and 17 inch leg opening! A dream come true.

Tan









Cocoa









If only there were more colors available, but these were the only two in my size (They are 34, and I'm a 33 waist, no 32 were available at all.). All they need are cuffs, and the tightening of the waist.

From Linea Naturale. Anybody ever heard of them? A web search just leads me back to the Amazon site where I found these, or outdated links to Nordstrom.


----------



## EclecticSr.

momsdoc said:


> I have a pair of woo box weave trousers made by Berle that I purchased a few years ago from STP. They have become a workhorse of my dressy casual wardrobe for S/S and W/F vacationing to warmer climes.
> 
> View attachment 22330
> 
> 
> They have the relaxed but classy appearance of linen, without as much of the wrinkling, and a nicer drape. They have been a step up from chinos for walking around town, going out to a nice dinner, etc. Comfortable, cool, soft, dressy while still retaining a casual joie de vivre.
> 
> Unfortunatly, Berle has not made them since I serendipitously found them at STP. STP no longer carries clothing that interests me, and I have failed to find similar items from other sources.
> 
> On occasion, when I am prone to musing about them, I perform an internet search for boxweave trousers. Alas, all my efforts have been in vain. That is until last week, when I came upon some intriguing contenders on Amazon, from a vendor I had never heard of. As they were only $99 and Amazon returns are effortless, I decided to take a chance.
> 
> While the weave is a tad more refined than the Berle's, 100% wool, made in Italy, they do fit the bill. Anxiously I tried them on, and was rewarded by the soft hand and drape. The construction appears solid enough, with the requisite French Fly and reinforced waistband. But of immense surprise and delight was the 12 inch rise, and 17 inch leg opening! A dream come true.
> 
> Tan
> View attachment 22331
> 
> 
> Cocoa
> View attachment 22332
> 
> 
> If only there were more colors available, but these were the only two in my size (they are 34, and I'm a 33 waist). All they need are cuffs, and the tightening of the waist.
> 
> From Linea Naturale. Anybody ever heard of them? A web search just leads me back to the Amazon site where I found these, or outdated links to Nordstrom.





momsdoc said:


> I have a pair of woo box weave trousers made by Berle that I purchased a few years ago from STP. They have become a workhorse of my dressy casual wardrobe for S/S and W/F vacationing to warmer climes.
> 
> View attachment 22330
> 
> 
> They have the relaxed but classy appearance of linen, without as much of the wrinkling, and a nicer drape. They have been a step up from chinos for walking around town, going out to a nice dinner, etc. Comfortable, cool, soft, dressy while still retaining a casual joie de vivre.
> 
> Unfortunatly, Berle has not made them since I serendipitously found them at STP. STP no longer carries clothing that interests me, and I have failed to find similar items from other sources.
> 
> On occasion, when I am prone to musing about them, I perform an internet search for boxweave trousers. Alas, all my efforts have been in vain. That is until last week, when I came upon some intriguing contenders on Amazon, from a vendor I had never heard of. As they were only $99 and Amazon returns are effortless, I decided to take a chance.
> 
> While the weave is a tad more refined than the Berle's, 100% wool, made in Italy, they do fit the bill. Anxiously I tried them on, and was rewarded by the soft hand and drape. The construction appears solid enough, with the requisite French Fly and reinforced waistband. But of immense surprise and delight was the 12 inch rise, and 17 inch leg opening! A dream come true.
> 
> Tan
> View attachment 22331
> 
> 
> Cocoa
> View attachment 22332
> 
> 
> If only there were more colors available, but these were the only two in my size (they are 34, and I'm a 33 waist). All they need are cuffs, and the tightening of the waist.
> 
> From Linea Naturale. Anybody ever heard of them? A web search just leads me back to the Amazon site where I found these, or outdated links to Nordstrom.





momsdoc said:


> I have a pair of woo box weave trousers made by Berle that I purchased a few years ago from STP. They have become a workhorse of my dressy casual wardrobe for S/S and W/F vacationing to warmer climes.
> 
> View attachment 22330
> 
> 
> They have the relaxed but classy appearance of linen, without as much of the wrinkling, and a nicer drape. They have been a step up from chinos for walking around town, going out to a nice dinner, etc. Comfortable, cool, soft, dressy while still retaining a casual joie de vivre.
> 
> Unfortunatly, Berle has not made them since I serendipitously found them at STP. STP no longer carries clothing that interests me, and I have failed to find similar items from other sources.
> 
> On occasion, when I am prone to musing about them, I perform an internet search for boxweave trousers. Alas, all my efforts have been in vain. That is until last week, when I came upon some intriguing contenders on Amazon, from a vendor I had never heard of. As they were only $99 and Amazon returns are effortless, I decided to take a chance.
> 
> While the weave is a tad more refined than the Berle's, 100% wool, made in Italy, they do fit the bill. Anxiously I tried them on, and was rewarded by the soft hand and drape. The construction appears solid enough, flat front, with the requisite French Fly and reinforced waistband. But of immense surprise and delight was the 12 inch rise, and 17 inch leg opening! A dream come true.
> 
> Tan
> View attachment 22331
> 
> 
> Cocoa
> View attachment 22332
> 
> 
> If only there were more colors available, but these were the only two in my size (They are 34, and I'm a 33 waist, no 32 were available at all.). All they need are cuffs, and the tightening of the waist.
> 
> From Linea Naturale. Anybody ever heard of them? A web search just leads me back to the Amazon site where I found these, or outdated links to Nordstrom.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Doc, have tried thehubltd. They carry Berle as well as Balin with rise options.
Not sure about box cloth.


----------



## SG_67

momsdoc said:


> From Linea Naturale. Anybody ever heard of them? A web search just leads me back to the Amazon site where I found these, or outdated links to Nordstrom.


It's a brand that Nordstrom used to carry, maybe even own or owned at one time.


----------



## Woofa

Some recent additions to my tie collection. Kiton was an Ethrift. Hover from a SF member and just picked up the drakes today as well priced consignment.


----------



## SG_67

Woofa said:


> Some recent additions to my tie collection. Kiton was an Ethrift. Hover from a SF member and just picked up the drakes today as well priced consignment.
> View attachment 22374
> View attachment 22375


I love the texture of that bottom most Drake's. Is it a silk/wool blend?


----------



## Woofa

SG_67 said:


> I love the texture of that bottom most Drake's. Is it a silk/wool blend?


I looked it up on their website and it is listed as tussah silk. I agree that the texture gives it great depth.


----------



## CLTesquire

Tussah is a really nice fabric for more casual warm-weather ties. It's very similar to matka, of which I have several ties that I enjoy wearing throughout the warmer months. Enjoy that tie Woofa.

Drake's may be the only large scale Tussah tie producer for those curious. Matakas are more frequent. You can get affordably priced ones at Chipp. I like the ones from Vanda. They're unlined and have handrolled edges like that Drake's tie.


----------



## Jgarner197

At the recommendation of @momsdoc I am giving Peter Christian a try. Sadly their 3 piece Chino suit was unavailable in my size jacket so I am giving their lightweight summer suit a spin in sand.


----------



## ran23

Today's mail, a Calvin Klein/ Lord and Taylor blue 38-S Sport Coat. nice length, but shoulders are too big for me. surprised it is marked 'slim', and fits my 5-7, 161 old frame.


----------



## drlivingston

Jgarner197 said:


> At the recommendation of @momsdoc


Just make sure that the jacket covers your junk. Trust me...


----------



## Woofa

Ethrift arrived today.









Second pic would not download for some reason. This is a cashmere Attolini for my growing collection. Very reasonably priced.


----------



## SG_67

What a great color for the fall.


----------



## ran23

Keeping this CK sport coat, the shoulders are 18" and 30% of my jackets are also. Men's Store says it is a good fit. 12 odd jackets so far, do I have a problem?


----------



## momsdoc

ran23 said:


> Keeping this CK sport coat, the shoulders are 18" and 30% of my jackets are also. Men's Store says it is a good fit. 12 odd jackets so far, do I have a problem?


Yeah, you need more. Many, many more.


----------



## CLTesquire

So here is my newest MTM arrival from Samuelsohn. The fabric is a 130's wool of the 240 gram weight variety...so great for the heat down here. This is the Bristol model and it's made with a 3/8ths lining. It's a wonderfully lightweight garment. Very pleased.


----------



## Woofa

Big day of Thrifting for me. Hadleighs is a very high end Dallas store. I know that at least some of their stuff is made by Attolini.


----------



## derum

Woofa said:


> Big day of Thrifting for me. Hadleighs is a very high end Dallas store. I know that at least some of their stuff is made by Attolini.
> View attachment 22602
> View attachment 22603
> View attachment 22604
> View attachment 22605
> View attachment 22606
> View attachment 22607
> View attachment 22608
> View attachment 22609


Love the green jacket. I'm guessing it's a 52 like the other. Is it going on ebay?


----------



## FLMike

I could be wrong, but I thought this thread was created for the purpose of showing off one's purchases of _new_ clothing (like CLTesquire's awesome new suit above). There already exists a separate thread for the purpose of displaying thrifted purchases of pre-owned goods.


----------



## Matt S

momsdoc said:


> I have a pair of wool box weave trousers made by Berle that I purchased a few years ago from STP. They have become a workhorse of my dressy casual wardrobe for S/S and W/F vacationing to warmer climes.
> 
> View attachment 22330
> 
> 
> They have the relaxed but classy appearance of linen, without as much of the wrinkling, and a nicer drape. They have been a step up from chinos for walking around town, going out to a nice dinner, etc. Comfortable, cool, soft, dressy while still retaining a casual joie de vivre.
> 
> Unfortunatly, Berle has not made them since I serendipitously found them at STP. STP no longer carries clothing that interests me, and I have failed to find similar items from other sources.
> 
> On occasion, when I am prone to musing about them, I perform an internet search for boxweave trousers. Alas, all my efforts have been in vain. That is until last week, when I came upon some intriguing contenders on Amazon, from a vendor I had never heard of. As they were only $99 and Amazon returns are effortless, I decided to take a chance.
> 
> While the weave is a tad more refined than the Berle's, 100% wool, made in Italy, they do fit the bill. Anxiously I tried them on, and was rewarded by the soft hand and drape. The construction appears solid enough, flat front, with the requisite French Fly and reinforced waistband. But of immense surprise and delight was the 12 inch rise, and 17 inch leg opening! A dream come true.
> 
> Tan
> View attachment 22331
> 
> 
> Cocoa
> View attachment 22332
> 
> 
> If only there were more colors available, but these were the only two in my size (They are 34, and I'm a 33 waist, no 32 were available at all.). All they need are cuffs, and the tightening of the waist.
> 
> From Linea Naturale. Anybody ever heard of them? A web search just leads me back to the Amazon site where I found these, or outdated links to Nordstrom.


The Berle trousers look similar to some wool trousers I have made by Hertling for Peter Elliot. Mine are solid colours in 100% wool, very soft, very open weave and very airy. Since yours are semi-solid, it's difficult to tell if they are the same as mine. I'd assume mine are no longer available.

The Italian trousers look very nice too! Those are a birdseye weave.


----------



## Woofa

I only use this thread for things going on my closet. But from whatever source new or used. So no plans for ebay. Sorry


----------



## CLTesquire

I have long had trouble finding what I think of as the perfect navy suit. I view this as my most important suit in my wardrobe and it's my go-to for anything important that I'm doing.

So I was very happy when my newest solid navy suit arrived last week. It's MTM from Samuelsohn in their 150's ice wool...pairs here with a new Hober tie.










For a little bit of fun, I chose this as the lining:


----------



## never behind

I decided I needed a summer jacket, so I picked up this unstructured and unlined Hopsack jacket during J Press' sale. Fit seems pretty good - just need to shorten the sleeves and a little clean up on a slight collar roll and the lower back. It is super lightweight and fairly see-through.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG_67

I just picked these up during the recent Barney's sale. I don't often find Incotex in my size on sale, so when I do, I can't pass them up.


----------



## FLMike

SG_67 said:


> I just picked these up during the recent Barney's sale. I don't often find Incotex in my size on sale, so when I do, I can't pass them up.
> ]


Are the ones on the right black or charcoal grey?


----------



## SG_67

FLMike said:


> Are the ones on the right black or charcoal grey?


No, sorry, horrible indoor lighting. Navy on the right and charcoal/dark gray on the left.


----------



## CLTesquire

:meme:


----------



## never behind

Lucido said:


> It was a toss up between pebble grain and smooth calf but in the end the calf won out. Cheaney Jackie III in dark leaf calf. Used a 10% discount code from my last order with Herring for a total of €350 shipped. Not bad at all.


Nice! I love my Jackie's I just bought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


> It was a toss up between pebble grain and smooth calf but in the end the calf won out. Cheaney Jackie III in dark leaf calf. Used a 10% discount code from my last order with Herring for a total of €350 shipped. Not bad at all.


A very handsome pair, for sure. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health! Though I have no immediate need for additional pairs of shoe/boots, looking at those, I find myself strangely tempted.


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> It was a toss up between pebble grain and smooth calf but in the end the calf won out. Cheaney Jackie III in dark leaf calf. Used a 10% discount code from my last order with Herring for a total of €350 shipped. Not bad at all.


Very nice!


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> A very handsome pair, for sure. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health! Though I have no immediate need for additional pairs of shoe/boots, looking at those, I find myself strangely tempted.


No immediate need! :laughing:


----------



## RogerP

Those Cheaney chukkas are awesome - enjoy!


----------



## never behind

I needed a new black belt. New one came in from O’Connell’s. Seems like a nice belt for the price. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Oh wow now those plain toe derby boots are really my speed.


----------



## cortman

Just ordered a pair of these. Can't wait for fall/winter. 










https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/product-info.php?&brandid=50&shoeid=13334


----------



## never behind

The heat index may be 105 today, but I'm excited that my new winter gloves from Chester Jeffries arrived. This is the City Gent model in conker. I went as warm as I could and did rabbit fur lining. Hopefully these keep my fingers from freezing come December.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat from Red Dwarf

Panama from Bates hatters in Jermyn Street and a couple of Polo shirts in the Boss sale.


----------



## Woofa

Picked up this beauty via underpriced consignment last night. Very pleased.


----------



## ran23

Picked up a guncheck sport coat and saw the 'made in England tag' Protocol? nice to know it's a good line of clothes.


----------



## upr_crust

My newest ties - Charvet & Paul Stuart . . .


----------



## FLMike

never behind said:


> I decided I needed a summer jacket, so I picked up this unstructured and unlined Hopsack jacket during J Press' sale. Fit seems pretty good - just need to shorten the sleeves and a little clean up on a slight collar roll and the lower back. It is super lightweight and fairly see-through.


Same blazer is now on sale for 40% off, or $315. I just ordered one for myself....anxious to see the fit. Should be the perfect navy blazer for our hot and humid Florida weather.


----------



## never behind

FLMike said:


> Same blazer is now on sale for 40% off, or $315. I just ordered one for myself....anxious to see the fit. Should be the perfect navy blazer for our hot and humid Florida weather.


I noticed that yesterday. I hate when things you buy get discounted even more! But I did appreciate having it this week in the heat. It appears well made. I hope it fits you well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> I noticed that yesterday. I hate when things you buy get discounted even more! But I did appreciate having it this week in the heat. It appears well made. I hope it fits you well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it helps, I just tell myself that it might have sold out in my size and try not to think about it further.


----------



## Jgarner197

never behind said:


> I noticed that yesterday. I hate when things you buy get discounted even more! But I did appreciate having it this week in the heat. It appears well made. I hope it fits you well!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Call Jpress, I would be willing to bet they will credit your card back the difference. I have had multiple other retailers do this for me both with clothing and electronics. Not that it's really that big of a deal but with it being that close to the new deeper discounted sale they will probably help you out.


----------



## CLTesquire

I love a POW suit and the following swatch is now "in the works." Very excited.










Though the swatch doesn't say, a Samuelsohn rep told me the fabric is by Reda.


----------



## never behind

I was greeted at the office this morning by a new belt from Equus. I opted for the Shaver-approved nickel buckle this time. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EclecticSr.

The belt is nice enough, the shirt could use some pressing.


----------



## never behind

EclecticSr. said:


> The belt is nice enough, the shirt could use some pressing.


I swear I pressed it! My commute kills my shirts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

never behind said:


> I swear I pressed it! My commute kills my shirts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the West End bridle belt? Looks pretty sweet! What color did you opt for? Pleased with quality? I need more details! 

I have my own Equus purchase lingering somewhere with the USPS and I'm anxiously awaiting its arrival.


----------



## never behind

CLTesquire said:


> Is that the West End bridle belt? Looks pretty sweet! What color did you opt for? Pleased with quality? I need more details!
> 
> I have my own Equus purchase lingering somewhere with the USPS and I'm anxiously awaiting its arrival.


Yes it is the West End in Australian Nut. Quality is top notch, IMO. This is my 3rd belt from them and I am very pleased. I don't wear my other belts much except if I wear a suit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

FLMike said:


> Same blazer is now on sale for 40% off, or $315. I just ordered one for myself....anxious to see the fit. Should be the perfect navy blazer for our hot and humid Florida weather.


Yikes. The fit, for me, was horrible. I ordered my normal 41R and it looked terrible. Too many issues to enumerate here, but one of the most egregious was the absurdly short length. It covered half my rear end, at most. A really odd specimen, in my opinion, and I'm a pretty easy OTR fit. Member never behind clearly had a different experience with the blazer than I did, but from my perspective I'd have to advise caveat emptor. Too bad, as I liked the idea.


----------



## Cassadine

Watchman said:


> Good Morning Gentlemen,
> 
> After 4 long arduous years and being lost in a UPS void for several weeks my Alden Ravello Medallion Toe Bluchers on Plaza Last have finally arrived. Behold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22141
> 
> 
> View attachment 22142
> 
> 
> View attachment 22144
> 
> 
> View attachment 22143
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Just saw those. Magnificent. Man alive.


----------



## Cassadine

CLTesquire said:


> I have long had trouble finding what I think of as the perfect navy suit. I view this as my most important suit in my wardrobe and it's my go-to for anything important that I'm doing.
> 
> So I was very happy when my newest solid navy suit arrived last week. It's MTM from Samuelsohn in their 150's ice wool...pairs here with a new Hober tie.
> 
> View attachment 22641
> 
> 
> For a little bit of fun, I chose this as the lining:
> 
> View attachment 22642


Dignified. You can enter any respectable business situation with that suit and have a seat at the table.


----------



## never behind

FLMike said:


> Yikes. The fit, for me, was horrible. I ordered my normal 41R and it looked terrible. Too many issues to enumerate here, but one of the most egregious was the absurdly short length. It covered half my rear end, at most. A really odd specimen, in my opinion, and I'm a pretty easy OTR fit. Member never behind clearly had a different experience with the blazer than I did, but from my perspective I'd have to advise caveat emptor. Too bad, as I liked the idea.


Sorry to hear it didn't work out. Did you measure the length? I'm curious if it was materially shorter than the 44R I ordered. A 29"-30" length works for me so if you're taller and the 41R is shorter, I could see that turning out badly.

After wearing it several times my only complaint is some movement restrictions in the shoulder. The pitch must be different than my other jackets. It's an okay buy IMO at 25%-50% off but not worth full price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

never behind said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't work out. Did you measure the length? I'm curious if it was materially shorter than the 44R I ordered. A 29"-30" length works for me so if you're taller and the 41R is shorter, I could see that turning out badly.
> 
> After wearing it several times my only complaint is some movement restrictions in the shoulder. The pitch must be different than my other jackets. It's an okay buy IMO at 25%-50% off but not worth full price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't measure it. I should have. I'm not tall...pretty average at 5'10". It was very short and the skirt was flaring out in a weird way. Glad yours is working out!


----------



## EclecticSr.

FLMike said:


> Yikes. The fit, for me, was horrible. I ordered my normal 41R and it looked terrible. Too many issues to enumerate here, but one of the most egregious was the absurdly short length. It covered half my rear end, at most. A really odd specimen, in my opinion, and I'm a pretty easy OTR fit. Member never behind clearly had a different experience with the blazer than I did, but from my perspective I'd have to advise caveat emptor. Too bad, as I liked the idea.


I have learned long ago since the advent of these shorter length jackets to take particular notice of where the sleeve length lands relative to the jacket skirt. This has been very helpful for me when ordering on line. Not an exact science, but helpful when a vendor doesn't provide measurements. Otherwise a nice hopsack, but I would have passed. The sleeve length on the jacket on the website comes close to being even with the jacket length. Absurdly long sleeve or, absurdly short jacket?


----------



## bernoulli

New shorts, linen shirt and navy double-monks. All on sale.


----------



## John inSC

Going a bit bold for this fall. Ordered from Epaulet, now the 4-6 week wait!


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


> In the absence of decent light today I'll have to borrow someone else's pics. Anyway, Sanders 'Clint' chelseas. Snuff suede over crepe. They feel like walking on clouds.


Handsome kicks! May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health. I to appreciate the comfort of walking on plantation crepe soles and would wear them almost every day, if I could get away with it!


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> Handsome kicks! May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health. I to appreciate the comfort of walking on plantation crepe soles and would wear them almost every day, if I could get away with it!


Yup, crepe outsoles and suede uppers must closely replicate walking on clouds.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Lucido said:


> They feel like walking on clouds.


How would you know that?


RogerP said:


> Yup...most closely replicate walking on clouds.


You too, mister.

Anyway, nice boots, they are boots, right?


----------



## RogerP

Peak and Pine said:


> How would you know that?
> 
> You too, mister.
> 
> Anyway, nice boots, they are boots, right?


I have spent 50 years as a professional cloud walker - how dare you question me?


----------



## Woofa

Picked up these two pieces of hartmann at a thrift last week for under $12. Cleaned them with soap And water in my bathtub and some lexol when they dried. Pretty happy with the result.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I was recently in a Clarke's store at the mall in Vero Beach, FL. and having worn their Desert Boots and Wallabees' in the past I was checking out their present day version(s) of same. I was disappointed to note that the plantation crepe soles have been replaced with a hard surfaced, asnd I suspect less comfortable, material. Are the soles on the Padmore and Barnes shoes pictured above fitted with plantation crepe soles? :icon_scratch:


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I was recently in a Clarke's store at the mall in Vero Beach, FL. and having worn their Desert Boots and Wallabees' in the past I was checking out their present day version(s) of same. I was disappointed to note that the plantation crepe soles have been replaced with a hard surfaced, asnd I suspect less comfortable, material. Are the soles on the Padmore and Barnes shoes pictured above fitted with plantation crepe soles? :icon_scratch:


Both Clarks Wallabees and DB are still offered with the original crepe sole. Are you sure you wreren't at a Clarks outlet store, rather than a mainline store?


----------



## derum

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I was recently in a Clarke's store at the mall in Vero Beach, FL. and having worn their Desert Boots and Wallabees' in the past I was checking out their present day version(s) of same. I was disappointed to note that the plantation crepe soles have been replaced with a hard surfaced, asnd I suspect less comfortable, material. Are the soles on the Padmore and Barnes shoes pictured above fitted with plantation crepe soles? :icon_scratch:


The crepe soles are still available. 
Odd that Clark's never get mentioned when discussing great English shoe brands.


----------



## eagle2250

derum said:


> The crepe soles are still available.
> Odd that Clark's never get mentioned when discussing great English shoe brands.





Lucido said:


> They certainly are - soft, sticky, squishy comfortable plantation crepe
> 
> I bought mine from END here.


Thanks much for the feedback.


----------



## RogerP

You guys are making me crave a pair of crepe soled suede chukkas.


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> You guys are making me crave a pair of crepe soled suede chukkas.


One of my favorite casual go-to items of footwear.


----------



## fishertw

RogerP said:


> You guys are making me crave a pair of crepe soled suede chukkas.


At one time I think those were known as "Brothel Creepers"
Dont know where the term came from but it's an interesting moniker.


----------



## never behind

I finally got my new suit. I decided to go with a HSM. I went without belt loops, which is a new experience, but I do like the clean look. Finally glad to have a suit back in the closet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Lucido said:


> One of my favourites too. I really want a pair of Carmina's Loden suede on crepe but I don't know how much I'd actually wear them. Polo suede might be a safer bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also the Antonio Meccariello Tribunus Urbanae at a fairly reasonable €360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the humble Sanders Charlie on the lovely soft-chisel STET last. £197 at


I briefly owned a pair of Carmina PTBs in Loden suede. Sold them before ever wearing them. Green is tough for footwear. Their Loden was much too bold and bright for my liking. I'd just look at them and start hearing Jolly Green Giant commercials playing in my head. Even my far more sedate green / black Vass museum chukkas make for difficult pairing. And yet for all that, I still have a mad craving for a pair of Loden shell jumper boots. Go figure.


----------



## Mike Petrik

never behind said:


> I finally got my new suit. I decided to go with a HSM. I went without belt loops, which is a new experience, but I do like the clean look. Finally glad to have a suit back in the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Love the lack of "waist-pull" on the jacket.


----------



## Peak and Pine

never behind said:


> . Finally glad to have a suit back in the closet!


Nice. But help me and this Betty Crocker phone out, what color is it, charcoal? No loops, so you went with brace buttons? Or just so well fitted nada needed? Looks very swell. New?


----------



## never behind

Peak and Pine said:


> Nice. But help me and this Betty Crocker phone out, what color is it, charcoal? No loops, so you went with brace buttons? Or just so well fitted nada needed? Looks very swell. New?


Yes, it's charcoal. I did go with brace buttons. And it is new; bought it at Nordstrom's annual sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

@never behind that's a nice looking new suit. It fits you very well.


----------



## RogerP

Gents, I'd welcome your thoughts on an inbound impulse purchase. A forumite had nudged me toward a sale too good to pass up, and the result is that I have my first pair of Zonkey Boot boots in transit.

The vendor description seems to suggest a type of roughout leather, though the photo displays uppers which are rather more smooth than I generally expect of that type of material:

"_Toe-cap derby boots on the Sailor last, made from *vegetable tanned bovine leather flesh side up,* lined with calf leather. The uppers are sewn entirely by hand with contrasting black and white threads, a unique hand stitch called TWIST, a registered design by Zonkey Boot. The boots have vegetable tanned bovine leather insoles and hand welted leather soles._"

And yes, they are hand welted, so naturally I can expect them to last 10 times longer than my piece of junk Galways! 

My question is this: how on earth do I pair these boots? The last is fairly sleek for a derby boot and black is a fairly formal colour, but the contrasting stitching and likely the material itself put them overall squarely on the casual / smart casual side of the fence in my estimation. And that's the problem. I have never ever worn black footwear casually. So I call upon your collective expertise for suggestions. :beer:


----------



## Woofa

Roger,

I would think those would go great with cordoroy pants of numerous colors. As you live in a colder place, now might be the time to pick a few pair if you don't already wear them. Thinner wale being more formal as the boots look a little too sleek for true casual wide wale cords IMO. Make sure to give us a review when they arrive.


----------



## RogerP

Cheers. What colour cords would you suggest? I have navy, dark green and dark tan.


----------



## Mike Petrik

RogerP said:


> Cheers. What colour cords would you suggest? I have navy, dark green and dark tan.


The navy and green for sure, and I bet the dark tan too.


----------



## CLTesquire

Denim :devil:


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Boo!


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP said:


> Gents, I'd welcome your thoughts on an inbound impulse purchase. A forumite had nudged me toward a sale too good to pass up, and the result is that I have my first pair of Zonkey Boot boots in transit.
> 
> The vendor description seems to suggest a type of roughout leather, though the photo displays uppers which are rather more smooth than I generally expect of that type of material:
> 
> "_Toe-cap derby boots on the Sailor last, made from *vegetable tanned bovine leather flesh side up,* lined with calf leather. The uppers are sewn entirely by hand with contrasting black and white threads, a unique hand stitch called TWIST, a registered design by Zonkey Boot. The boots have vegetable tanned bovine leather insoles and hand welted leather soles._"
> 
> And yes, they are hand welted, so naturally I can expect them to last 10 times longer than my piece of junk Galways!
> 
> My question is this: how on earth do I pair these boots? The last is fairly sleek for a derby boot and black is a fairly formal colour, but the contrasting stitching and likely the material itself put them overall squarely on the casual / smart casual side of the fence in my estimation. And that's the problem. I have never ever worn black footwear casually. So I call upon your collective expertise for suggestions. :beer:


The color is a challenge, but certainly not a show stopper. Way, way back in the day our combat boots were black, our flight boots were black, our low quarters were black...all worn with OD fatigues (BDU's had yet to be introduced to the troops), OD flight suits, Khakis (formerly referred to as pinks) and Blue ("Taken from the sky and a pretty girl's eyes, with a tint of Old Glory too") Class A's. During these more modern days I'm pretty certain your new boots will work with green and blue hued trousers and perhaps even with your "khakis!" May you long wear those new kicks and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## Woofa

My best practice is to try the different color pants with the boots. Sometimes a pair just doesn't seem right to me but I thought it would work. 
Maybe even a more formal chino. Pressed with a cuff and a darker color than khaki. I like British tan to formalize a pair of cotton pants. Just a bit darker but changes the look imo. I feel that cuffing pants can make them more formal and I tend to not cuff my extremely casual cotton chinos. Perhaps a pair of summer weight wool slacks in a light grey with no cuffs. These might pair better with an oxblood penny loader but I think your boots would work as well. Especially in your weather. Down here at 102 I find boots difficult in the summer but on a nice cool night in the high 60's or low 70's should be fine.


----------



## RogerP

Thank you gents. And eagle - good point about black military boots going with everything. The limitations are no doubt more imagined than real, and arise from the fact that I have almost exclusively worn black footwear with dressier attire. I look forward to playing mix and match with this pair.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have two recent purchases. The first a Bladen tweed country jacket from the UK. It was a bit of a disappointment in that the decription on eBay did not reflect the condition correctly. It had two small holes in the lining and absolutely reeked stinking up my entire office. I had it cleaned and sewed up the holes, so for the £20 I paid I am generally satisfied. The second, I have not received yet. It is a dark green John Brocklehurst corduroy jacket I also purchased on eBay for $80. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mike Petrik

RogerP said:


> Thank you gents. And eagle - good point about black military boots going with everything. The limitations are no doubt more imagined than real, and arise from the fact that I have almost exclusively worn black footwear with dressier attire. I look forward to playing mix and match with this pair.


Agreed! Notwithstanding the gorgeous workmanship, the contrasting stitching combined with their beautifully rugged nature will allow these to work well with pretty much any corduroy or other fall/winter weight casual trousers IMO, as long as the trousers are not too light in color.


----------



## Tiger

Just received these boots from Herring. Made by Carlos Santos, excellent leather and suede, Dainite soles, french apron, split toe - all for about $306 delivered (in two days!). I think we all need a pair!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very nice! I have a similar pair (cap toe, not split) in brown grain and suede from CS and I have been very impressed with how they help up through the course of their first winter. Looking forward to hearing more about yours down the road.


----------



## CLTesquire

I had a few new grenadine's from Vanda that arrived yesterday. All are in the grossa weave and an unlined 6 fold construction with hand rolled edges. Sweet.

The picture below is from Vanda's IG feed during their construction and is better than anything I could take. From L-R: sage, olive, granola.


----------



## never behind

Tiger said:


> Just received these boots from Herring. Made by Carlos Santos, excellent leather and suede, Dainite soles, french apron, split toe - all for about $306 delivered (in two days!). I think we all need a pair!


I didn't know Herring sold CS. Is this new or have I just missed this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger

never behind said:


> I didn't know Herring sold CS. Is this new or have I just missed this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carlos Santos has been making a bunch of high quality Herring-labeled models for over a year. Sometimes the Herring shoe description specifies this; other times the last can be the identifying factor.


----------



## RogerP

Well the new Zonkey Boots have landed and I am delighted with them. They look much nicer in person than in the vendor pics posted earlier. The uppers are not roughout, as the description suggested, but very high quality calfskin. The double leather soles are seriously thick - the break-in period will be challenging. I have to say that white contrasting stitching and brown leather laces would not be elements I would naturally choose for a black boot, but I find they work here. I'll definitely have my eyes open for offering from this brand going forward.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, I'm sure you are going to enjoy those new boots. It is a handsome boot and the design of the forefoot promises a very comfortable fit. However, I am surprised they paired a finished double oak sole with that upper design. I would have thought a Dainite sole to be the more natural pairing, but the finished leather sole does look good! May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Thanks very much eagle - and I wholly concur on the choice of outsole. They do offer a very nice Dainite outsole with a leather midsole and that combination would have been the perfect choice for this pair. Oh well, the sale discount will more than make up for the cost of a set of Topies.


----------



## RogerP

Buying a coat to go with my boots.  Yup, I seriously need counselling. :crazy: A casual coat in a formal colour to go with casual boots in a formal colour - seemed to make perfect sense at the time.  At least I didn't spend a bunch. From Spier and Mackay:


----------



## never behind

RogerP said:


> Buying a coat to go with my boots.  Yup, I seriously need counselling. :crazy: A casual coat in a formal colour to go with casual boots in a formal colour - seemed to make perfect sense at the time.  At least I didn't spend a bunch. From Spier and Mackay:


Very nice. I love my duffle coat.

I want cool weather so badly but it's still 100 degree heat index.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

What is happening here? @RogerP I feel like I don't even know you anymore. You're going to be buying black dress shirts before too much longer and I bet a black suit is purchased in the next 6 months.

I feel like I need to buy those mahogany Halifaxs just to reverse the course of this thread. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## RogerP

Well you know you have my unreserved approval!


----------



## CLTesquire

I think I would need them to go to Canada for a picture on “the steps” before coming south.


----------



## ran23

Last night Ebay had a 15% off code. to make the minimum of $100. I grabbed a Nordstrum Fall colour shirt. looking forward to it, temps are falling here.


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> Last night Ebay had a 15% off code. to make the minimum of $100. I grabbed a Nordstrum Fall colour shirt. looking forward to it, temps are falling here.


Please post a picture.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Forrest green cord John Brocklehurst 3 button jacket made in England arrived today. I bought it on ebay and I went way over my normal purchase limit paying $100 which included shipping from the UK.

Absolutely stunning jacket. It looks new as far as I can see. I might wear it riding once it cools off a bit more.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

^^Great find!
That is as handsome and elegant a corduroy jacket as I can recall ever having laid eyes upon! Looking forward to seeing it in use.


----------



## RogerP

^^ Agreed. Love the colour, too. A corduroy jacket is definitely on my want list.


----------



## ran23

FLMike said:


> Please post a picture.


I have a 3G flip phone and 35mm camera. such is life.


----------



## Fading Fast

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> View attachment 23888
> 
> 
> Forrest green cord John Brocklehurst 3 button jacket made in England arrived today. I bought it on ebay and I went way over my normal purchase limit paying $100 which included shipping from the UK.
> 
> Absolutely stunning jacket. It looks new as far as I can see. I might wear it riding once it cools off a bit more.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Outstanding purchase and coming into the perfect time of year to wear a Shetland under it. Enjoy.


----------



## TerryM

A classic brown houndstooth Isaia for Paul Stuart sports coat. Excellent condition and $57 from EBay.


----------



## TerryM

Tiger said:


> Carlos Santos has been making a bunch of high quality Herring-labeled models for over a year. Sometimes the Herring shoe description specifies this; other times the last can be the identifying factor.


I have seen a lot of Herring posts and will be checking them out. They look great and by the comments the quality should be great. Good to see a new source with AE continuing their downward spiral.


----------



## Tiger

CLTesquire said:


> What is happening here? @RogerP I feel like I don't even know you anymore. You're going to be buying black dress shirts before too much longer and I bet a black suit is purchased in the next 6 months.
> 
> I feel like I need to buy those mahogany Halifaxs just to reverse the course of this thread. :icon_saint7kg:


I agree - what sort of apostasy is RogerP practicing? What's next, attending a Goodyear welting/gemming failure class taught by D.W. Frommer?

Something I purchased a few months ago, from Tricker's based on a 1950s design from an Austrian general:


----------



## RogerP

Tiger said:


> I agree - what sort of apostasy is RogerP practicing? What's next, attending a Goodyear welting/gemming failure class taught by D.W. Frommer?


Literally laughed out loud. 

Love those Trickers. Nothing like a sturdy grain boot.


----------



## Tiger

RogerP said:


> Literally laughed out loud.
> 
> Love those Trickers. Nothing like a sturdy grain boot.


Thanks, RogerP. However, not nearly as cool as those burgundy Vass calf/shell boots I see all over Google images, or the Vass navy grain/smooth calf boots, either!


----------



## RogerP

Cheers - the navy museum / grain combo might just be my fave pair of boots overall.


----------



## winghus

No pictures but I bought a pair of Bill's M2 twills in light grey and a white poplin button down collar shirt today. The poplin shirt is for the rehearsal and dinner after for the grandson's wedding Saturday (outdoors). I'm probably doing a linen shirt under my suit for the wedding itself. Holy cow the heat and humidity turned up about 15 notches over the last 3 days. the bride is from Michigan and her mother arranged everything. I think her mom just doesn't realize how hot North Carolina still is around Labor Day.


----------



## bernoulli

Navy double-monks. The swede one has been already abused tremendously, as it became my shoes du jour for the summer in Europe. Will take good care of it now that I am back in Asia. Better yet, both cost me USD 100 altogether, on sale from House of Fraser.


----------



## Woofa

Thrifted these two sportcoats today which will be going into my closet. Not a big fan of black but this cashmere canali exclusive has great texture. The brioni is an unstructured triple patch pocket 100% cotton. Total for the two under $30.


----------



## RogerP

Half day today, so an excellent opportunity to give the Zonkey Boots their first outing. I'm only a few hours into the day, but the initial comfort is astonishingly good for boots with such T H I C K leather soles. I expected to be clomping around like Frankenstein's monster, but thankfully not.


----------



## FLMike

With four pairs of Alden/BB tassel loafers and three pairs of Alden/BB Full-Strap loafers, I don't want for dress loafer options. That's not even considering my Gucci bits (two pair).

Still, I've been eyeing these loafers by "newish" Swedish shoe company Morjas. Goodwear welted in Spain and offered for 230 usd, I decided to pull the trigger. They fit and look great, and I think they'll make a nice addition to my (admittedly boring and lacking in variety) rotation.

They are advertised as burgundy, but are more of a burgundy-brown, to my eye.....which I like.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

I once bought Burgundy loafers off of ebay, they were brown for sure and the numbers were for black/brown only. Seller was apologetic. always fun


----------



## eagle2250

FlMike, the design of your new penny loafers is very appealing and the grained leather really adds to the appeal. I have never experienced the Morjas Brand and am looking forward to hearing your impressions as you proceed with wearing them. May you long wear those decidedly handsome kicks and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> FlMike, the design of your new penny loafers is very appealing and the grained leather really adds to the appeal. I have never experienced the Morjas Brand and am looking forward to hearing your impressions as you proceed with wearing them. May you long wear those decidedly handsome kicks and may you do so only in good health!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> With four pairs of Alden/BB tassel loafers and three pairs of Alden/BB Full-Strap loafers, I don't want for dress loafer options. That's not even considering my Gucci bits (two pair).
> 
> Still, I've been eyeing these loafers by "newish" Swedish shoe company Morjas. Goodwear welted in Spain and offered for 230 usd, I decided to pull the trigger. They fit and look great, and I think they'll make a nice addition to my (admittedly boring and lacking in variety) rotation.
> 
> They are advertised as burgundy, but are more of a burgundy-brown, to my eye.....which I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that grained leather, great looking shoe. How do you find they fit compared to the BB/Alden LHS?

I need another pair of loafers like I need a hole in the head, but still...


----------



## orange fury

RogerP said:


> Half day today, so an excellent opportunity to give the Zonkey Boots their first outing. I'm only a few hours into the day, but the initial comfort is astonishingly good for boots with such T H I C K leather soles. I expected to be clomping around like Frankenstein's monster, but thankfully not.


I'd be surprised if you you ever had to actually get those resoled lol. Great looking boot!


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> I love that grained leather, great looking shoe. How do you find they fit compared to the BB/Alden LHS?
> 
> I need another pair of loafers like I need a hole in the head, but still...


Thanks! Much better for me than the LHS. I can't wear the LHS, unfortunately. They are too tight across the tops of my feet. They're about the only shoe I haven't been able to get a good fit in.


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> Thanks! Much better for me than the LHS. I can't wear the LHS, unfortunately. They are too tight across the tops of my feet. They're about the only shoe I haven't been able to get a good fit in.


Gotcha. The LHS fits me, but is slightly snug across the strap. Not uncomfortable, but if my foot had a touch more volume, it might be too snug. Additional volume might work for me.

My brain says I have 10 pairs of loafers already, but my heart says that none of them are grain, and I don't have any Spanish shoes...


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Gotcha. The LHS fits me, but is slightly snug across the strap. Not uncomfortable, but if my foot had a touch more volume, it might be too snug. Additional volume might work for me.
> 
> My brain says I have 10 pairs of loafers already, but my heart says that none of them are grain, and I don't have any Spanish shoes...


This ⇧ is a skill you will find all clothes horses develop. I have justified my umpteenth grey sweater purchase in just such a manner - "I don't have one of this weight or of that particular shade or both cotton and v-neck or wool and crew neck or..." I will employ said skill soon to justify buying a light grey J.Press Shaggy Dog sweater as "well, after all, I've never owned a Shaggy Dog and it's an Ivy classic and...."


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Truth. Though I believe that I have finally reached the point where the purchase of another pair of brown derby boots lies beyond my highly developed skills of rationalization and justification. So that's one thing.


----------



## CLTesquire

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Truth. Though I believe that I have finally reached the point where the purchase of another pair of brown derby boots lies beyond my highly developed skills of rationalization and justification. So that's one thing.


Why not use a "if I don't buy this pair of boots then a spot is still open on the shoe rack and that keeps me up at night" type of argument.

That's what I use for ties. I can't very well have empty spots on the tie rack or in the tie drawer. That's crazy talk.


----------



## RogerP

Lol there are no slots open on the shoe rack. Of course one could always add another shoe rack....


----------



## ran23

Trying Uniqlo's Merino V-Necks (after losing weight), should be here soon.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Getting back into horsey sports. I just received a new pair of riding trousers and leather gaiters, both off ebay. Less than $70 for the lot.

I bought a new helmet, figured not to skimp on the old melon.

Looking for riding companions like these two....










Cheers,

BSR


----------



## momsdoc

I feel the need, the need for tweed.

Thomas Farthing.



















Way too short for the model, but perfect for me.


----------



## eagle2250

I love Tweeds. However, it is just after 0700 hours and the outside air temps already stand at 84 degrees and the predicted high today is 92 degrees. Hoping not to be taken as a sartorial naysayer, but looking at the suit above makes me break out in a sweat and itch! Sorry.


----------



## momsdoc

Have you forgotten Indiana so soon? Winter is coming. As the song says, “It’s the most wonderful time of the year”.


----------



## RogerP

Love that tweed fabric. Jacket looks like it's cut really short though - the sleeves are nearly as long.


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> Trying Uniqlo's Merino V-Necks (after losing weight), should be here soon.


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. I bought a Uniqlo linen shirt this summer and was very impressed.


----------



## upr_crust

momsdoc said:


> I feel the need, the need for tweed.
> 
> Thomas Farthing.
> 
> Way too short for the model, but perfect for me.





RogerP said:


> Love that tweed fabric. Jacket looks like it's cut really short though - the sleeves are nearly as long.


Gentlemen:

I will be in London in about four weeks time, and will drop by Thomas Farthing to see how the suit is actually cut - whether it is too short, and merely that the stylist put a tall model in a short suit.

I will tell you that the proprietor of the shop does believe in tweed, and of considerable weight - part of his very retro tastes.


----------



## momsdoc

RogerP said:


> Love that tweed fabric. Jacket looks like it's cut really short though - the sleeves are nearly as long.


My thoughts also but it's the model. I emailed Farthing to double check and it's a tall model in too small a suit 
The jacket is 29 inches from bottom of collar to hem same as most of mine. The sleeve is 25.5 inches so it will need to be shortened 1 1/2 inches for me.

All my jackets range from 28 1/2 to30 inches. This is the same as my houndstooth Farthing that comes to the base of my thumbnail.


----------



## ran23

I picked up Navy and Grey. Medium measures 27", good trim fit on my 5-7, 156 lb, 38-S body. Navy looks richer, Grey has a slight pattern to it. Sale $34.95 was a fair price. Now I am wondering about the Cashmere Turtleneck. this was my Uniqlo order


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> I will be in London in about four weeks time, and will drop by Thomas Farthing to see how the suit is actually cut - whether it is too short, and merely that the stylist put a tall model in a short suit.
> 
> I will tell you that the proprietor of the shop does believe in tweed, and of considerable weight - part of his very retro tastes.


Cheers crusty!


----------



## derum

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Getting back into horsey sports. I just received a new pair of riding trousers and leather gaiters, both off ebay. Less than $70 for the lot.
> 
> I bought a new helmet, figured not to skimp on the old melon.
> 
> Looking for riding companions like these two....
> 
> View attachment 24280
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I'd be happy to be a riding companion to the middle guy, but have had some bad falls off camels!

The Thomas Farthing suits are cut short in the body, it seems to be a "thing" now.


----------



## never behind

momsdoc said:


> My thoughts also but it's the model. I emailed Farthing to double check and it's a tall model in too small a suit
> The jacket is 29 inches from bottom of collar to hem same as most of mine. The sleeve is 25.5 inches so it will need to be shortened 1 1/2 inches for me.
> 
> All my jackets range from 28 1/2 to30 inches. This is the same as my houndstooth Farthing that comes to the base of my thumbnail.


I need to check them out. 29" is the hem length I need as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Just won a Uniqlo Cashmere Cardigan from the bay/Canada. now for the waiting.


----------



## momsdoc

PC HT. I pulled the trigger


----------



## bernoulli

First stripped tie. Linen+Silk.


----------



## John inSC

bernoulli said:


> First stripped tie. Linen+Silk.
> View attachment 24447


Curious where you found that fantastic houndstooth dress shirt?


----------



## John inSC

New trousers arrived last week. Epaulet through Southwick during their one-off fabric selection MTO in the Rudy fit. The fabric feels amazing, very soft tweed. The colors in this picture appear more enhanced from the ipads camera but, it's actually a brown and tan houndstooth with a dark orange, almost rust windowpane.


----------



## Fading Fast

John inSC said:


> View attachment 24458
> New trousers arrived last week. Epaulet through Southwick during their one-off fabric selection MTO in the Rudy fit. The fabric feels amazing, very soft tweed. The colors in this picture appear more enhanced from the ipads camera but, it's actually a brown and tan houndstooth with a dark orange, almost rust windowpane.


1. Enjoy, those are quite nice.

2. Calling Orange Fury - I know you are jealous / they have your name written all over them.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> 1. Enjoy, those are quite nice.
> 
> 2. Calling Orange Fury - I know you are jealous / they have your name written all over them.


Hmmm. I'm thinking those look more Adriel Rowley than Orange Fury.


----------



## bernoulli

Charles Tyrwhitt, NYC.



John inSC said:


> Curious where you found that fantastic houndstooth dress shirt?


----------



## momsdoc

The Thomas Farthing suit arrived today. Here is a poor pic of the as yet unaltered suit. The jacket just needs the sleeves done.

As you can see the length is perfect on me. So the photo from their web site is indeed a too tall model in too small a suit


----------



## ran23

I started out in a nice Merino Polo sweater until it warmed up. Bought a shirt and tie to relax in. blue OCBD pinstripe with Ben Silver blue stripe.


----------



## RogerP

Looking good momsdoc - and yes, the length is perfecto!


----------



## StephenRG

ran23 said:


> I started out in a nice Merino Polo sweater until it warmed up. Bought a shirt and tie to relax in. blue OCBD pinstripe with Ben Silver blue stripe.


And as it warmed up, perhaps a matching Red Stripe?


----------



## ran23

StephenRG said:


> And as it warmed up, perhaps a matching Red Stripe?


I needed a blue tie for the summer, still see guys wearing them.


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> I needed a blue tie for the summer, still see guys wearing them.


It was a joke dude.


----------



## John inSC

Taking advantage of Cordings buy one, recieve the second half off trouser sale. I couldn't resist the hoizontal corduroy's, they seem to be about as obscure as hoizontal seersucker. I wish shipping wasn't so horrendous..


----------



## FLMike

momsdoc said:


> The Thomas Farthing suit arrived today. Here is a poor pic of the as yet unaltered suit. The jacket just needs the sleeves done.
> 
> As you can see the length is perfect on me. So the photo from their web site is indeed a too tall model in too small a suit
> 
> View attachment 24485


Those are some severe looking shoulders.


----------



## CLTesquire

My latest Samuelsohn order arrived recently and I was able to wear it for the first time today. The fabric is a mid/dark grey POW with a blue overpane from Reda. It's a suit I've been wanting for some time. The color is tough to capture in the artificial lighting of my office but this is a pretty good representation:










Quite pleased with the result and I like the pairing with this new Hober tie that just arrived.










Close up of the fabric:










And a ridiculous lining because I can.


----------



## Fading Fast

CLTesquire said:


> My latest Samuelsohn order arrived recently and I was able to wear it for the first time today. The fabric is a mid/dark grey POW with a blue overpane from Reda. It's a suit I've been wanting for some time. The color is tough to capture in the artificial lighting of my office but this is a pretty good representation:
> 
> View attachment 24625
> 
> 
> Quite pleased with the result and I like the pairing with this new Hober tie that just arrived.
> 
> View attachment 24626
> 
> 
> Close up of the fabric:
> 
> View attachment 24627
> 
> 
> And a ridiculous lining because I can.
> 
> View attachment 24628


That is a beautiful suit. Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ditto!


----------



## RogerP

Very smart suit and I love the playful lining.


----------



## CLTesquire

So I forgot to post this suit when it came in during the summer, but I wore it today and remembered to take pics. Like all of my recent suit purchases, this is by Samuelsohn in their Ice Wool. I am a sucker for a navy stripe and loved that this stripe was a bit narrower and brighter than the usual. I'm actually kind of torn on whether it can be worn all year or just the warmer months because of the brightness of the stripes. What do you guys think?










New Hober tie as well










Close up of the fabric










And the lining. I just let my sales lady choose and not tell me because I like a surprise in life now and then.


----------



## SG_67

CLTesquire said:


> So I forgot to post this suit when it came in during the summer, but I wore it today and remembered to take pics. Like all of my recent suit purchases, this is by Samuelsohn in their Ice Wool. I am a sucker for a navy stripe and loved that this stripe was a bit narrower and brighter than the usual. I'm actually kind of torn on whether it can be worn all year or just the warmer months because of the brightness of the stripes. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 24669
> 
> 
> New Hober tie as well
> 
> View attachment 24666
> 
> 
> Close up of the fabric
> 
> View attachment 24668
> 
> 
> And the lining. I just let my sales lady choose and not tell me because I like a surprise in life now and then.
> 
> View attachment 24667


I love that lapel roll. The proportions and the cut are excellent and quite timeless.


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> I love that lapel roll. The proportions and the cut are excellent and quite timeless.


I agree with all of this ⇧. Your suits - this one and grey POW - are really, really nice.

Keeping that in mind, this is a sincere observation and question. There are several places on the blue suit where you can see puckering on your lapels and some rumpling of the material in the chest near both shoulders. In my experience, this is quite common with expensive suits made of very fine wool. It drives me nuts, but I've come to accept it.

What are others thoughts about this?


----------



## CLTesquire

Fading Fast said:


> I agree with all of this ⇧. Your suits - this one and grey POW - are really, really nice.
> 
> Keeping that in mind, this is a sincere observation and question. There are several places on the blue suit where you can see puckering on your lapels and some rumpling of the material in the chest near both shoulders. In my experience, this is quite common with expensive suits made of very fine wool. It drives me nuts, but I've come to accept it.
> 
> What are others thoughts about this?


I know exactly what you're talking about. The Ice Wool is 150's and, I think, only about 250 gr/m. I notice it for sure on fabrics of that weight with a structured garment and more frequently on full canvas garments. I don't really notice it on fabrics towards the 300 gr/m weight because I think fabrics at that weight hold their own against the underlying structure of the suit. Sadly, I have to just deal with it (and accept it as you do) because fabrics above, say 290 gr/m are just too heavy outside of fall/winter for where I live. One thing I've started doing with the very lightweight fabrics is I have them made up in a different model. Samuelsohn has something called the Bristol, which has much less structure than the Bennet I'm wearing in this picture. I don't notice that issue nearly as much because there's a lot less going on underneath the fabric.


----------



## RogerP

My first ever corduroy jacket inbound from Spier & Mackay - looking forward to working this into the rotation.


----------



## Flanderian

RogerP said:


> My first ever corduroy jacket inbound from Spier & Mackay - looking forward to working this into the rotation.


*SNAZZY!!!










*


----------



## Mute

Just made this purchase. It's been some time since I've bought a double breasted suit. Now the waiting begins:


----------



## StephenRG

^^^Yes.


----------



## ran23

Picked up a basic black leather coat by Claiborne


----------



## cloth_guy5

Hello Gents!,

Awhile back I asked for some advice on a VBC fabric for a pair of pants. Thanks to all who weighed in. That's what I went with. Unexpectedly, the pants and jacket were done earlier than scheduled. I wanted to share a few photos because I'm _extremely_ pleased. Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Fading Fast

cloth_guy5 said:


> Hello Gents!,
> 
> Awhile back I asked for some advice on a VBC fabric for a pair of pants. Thanks to all who weighed in. That's what I went with. Unexpectedly, the pants and jacket were done earlier than scheduled. I wanted to share a few photos because I'm _extremely_ pleased. Everyone have a great day!
> View attachment 25072
> View attachment 25073
> View attachment 25074
> View attachment 25075
> View attachment 25076


Very nice. I really love the simple elegance of the trousers (and I'm a sucker for side tabs). Enjoy.


----------



## ItalianStyle

Realizing that I didn't have any brogues in a lighter brown, I picked up these from Vass.
They are on the U last, whereas all my other Vass shoes are on the F last. Not a big difference, but the U last is more chiseled. I think the U last has now become my favorite Vass last.


----------



## RogerP

Sweet pair of Vass!


----------



## bernoulli

New kicks. Bought with the approval of @upr_crust .


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Lovely shade on those Chelseas, my friend.


----------



## bernoulli

Thanks! The only reason they were purchased, really. First pair of Chelseas as well. I now understand why you favor them. Comfortable and very easy to pull off.



RogerP said:


> ^^^ Lovely shade on those Chelseas, my friend.


----------



## cloth_guy5

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice. I really love the simple elegance of the trousers (and I'm a sucker for side tabs). Enjoy.


@Fading Fast,

Thanks! The tailor I use has always done a great job from the start. However, over the last few garments he's really nailed it. He really seems to have my pattern, fit, and style preferences down now. It's a bit of a process but a fun one. Have a great day!


----------



## ran23

Cold morning led me to the leather jackets. Claiborne lambskin in black/Medium (small medium fit fine). Street model not motorcycle or moto.


----------



## CLTesquire

cloth_guy5 said:


> Hello Gents!,
> 
> Awhile back I asked for some advice on a VBC fabric for a pair of pants. Thanks to all who weighed in. That's what I went with. Unexpectedly, the pants and jacket were done earlier than scheduled. I wanted to share a few photos because I'm _extremely_ pleased. Everyone have a great day!
> View attachment 25072
> View attachment 25073
> View attachment 25074
> View attachment 25075
> View attachment 25076


Really like that jacket! What's the weight of the fabric?


----------



## cloth_guy5

CLTesquire said:


> Really like that jacket! What's the weight of the fabric?


@CLTesquire,

Thanks! I'm so pleased with how everything turned out. Once I choose a fabric I always take a photo of the book. I don't know why really. "Just because" I suppose! I attached them below. I normally prefer stuff in ~300 gram range but really liked this color and pattern. Also, I decided it couldn't hurt to try something a little lighter given how hot it is here most of the time.

Just for the fun of it I provided a couple more photos. One is the pocket square my tailor made me. I've always found it a nice touch he makes his own and normally throws one in. The other is a closer up of the final try on with the one piece collar sport shirt I used for the fittings. I like to use the type of shirt I'm normally going to wear throughout the process.

I realize this is probably more than you asked for and my apologies to all if I'm rambling but darn I'm excited so please cut a guy a little slack. Like a kid with a new toy! Whether it be a new suit, shoes, tie, etc. I'm sure at one time or another we have all known the feeling. Have a great day!


----------



## RogerP

Cross post from WAYWT - first outing for the green cord sportcoat.


----------



## Mute

RogerP said:


> Cross post from WAYWT - first outing for the green cord sportcoat.


Nicely done! Sporty country gent. New fashion category.


----------



## RogerP

Mute said:


> Nicely done! Sporty country gent. New fashion category.


Thanks much!


----------



## StephenRG

RogerP said:


> Cross post from WAYWT - first outing for the green cord sportcoat.


What happened to the 'tache?


----------



## RogerP

StephenRG said:


> What happened to the 'tache?


Terminal encounter with a razor blade.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Well, my friend, losing the mustache trimmed at least a decade off your age...a great look, for sure!


----------



## RogerP

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Well, my friend, losing the mustache trimmed at least a decade off your age...a great look, for sure!


Thank you kindly - I'm getting a lot of "baby face" comments - which really make me lol hard at 54 - but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Well, my friend, losing the mustache trimmed at least a decade off your age...a great look, for sure!


I agree.


----------



## Howard

RogerP said:


> Thank you kindly - I'm getting a lot of "baby face" comments - which really make me lol hard at 54 - but I'm not complaining!


You're 54? You don't look it!


----------



## Fading Fast

RogerP said:


> Thank you kindly - I'm getting a lot of "baby face" comments - which really make me lol hard at 54 - but I'm not complaining!


You are 54 - oh for God's sakes, really! I'm 54, which removes the last support under my flimsy argument to my girlfriend (and - in the dark recesses of my mind - to myself) of why you look so much better.

Kidding aside, kudos, you look great and those shots could drop right into a catalogue.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> You are 54 - oh for God's sakes, really! I'm 54, which removes the last support under my flimsy argument to my girlfriend (and - in the dark recesses of my mind - to myself) of why you look so much better.
> 
> Kidding aside, kudos, you look great and those shots could drop right into a catalogue.


Hey I'm going to be 45 in just a couple of months and I sure don't look it.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Hey I'm going to be 45 in just a couple of months and I sure don't look it.


Says who?


----------



## Howard

FLMike said:


> Says who?


Says me.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Says me.


Atta boy!


----------



## ran23

Just bought a Uniqlo Yellow Merino Wool V-Neck. Not in the current catalog and that is a colour I want. happy.


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> Just bought a Uniqlo Yellow Merino Wool V-Neck. Not in the current catalog and that is a colour I want. happy.


Enjoy. How does it compare to pricier brands? I ask because I bought a Uniqlo linen shirt - my first Uniqlo purchase - this past summer and I was incredibly impressed at the quality, especially for the ~$20 price. I received unsolicited compliments on that shirt. I bought it thinking it would be a "knock-around" item, but ended up wearing it to some nice casual occasions as it looks (and feels) that nice.


----------



## upr_crust

For the record, you guys are all children in comparison to me - I am now officially 63.


----------



## eagle2250

upr_crust said:


> For the record, you guys are all children in comparison to me - I am now officially 63.


Here's hoping it was the hap, hap, happiest of birthday of your life, my friend! However, in response to your claim of chronological superiority, I was once 63 years old, but that was years ago....if my memory serves me well this morning. LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

My dad past away at 62; my girlfriend's dad is powering forward at 89 in his khakis, OCBDs, cardigans and boat shoes. Who knows what the future holds - just enjoy your clothes and life as much as you can (and grumble about how much better Roger P looks at 54 than I do).


----------



## ran23

At 38-S, 158 pds, I went with Medium Merino V-Necks in the past. A bit trim on me, but that is how I want it. Just starting to cool down here, have not worn them much. Other purchases have just been undershirts in small. I was thinking about those linen shirts, here in Autumn.


----------



## 215339

Hopefully this is warm enough! Website said 650gsm.

If I used an online calculator right, it's about 19 oz, so I'm skeptical. The styling was irresistible though. 

My peacoat is 32 oz. wool blend and is generally good throughout winter, but it does require layering.

Might be a while before it arrives due to Canada Post strikes.


----------



## Troones

I just put the order in for my latest J Press purchase. A Classic Navy Chalk Stripe suit. When I lost weight, one of the suits I missed having the most was my pin stripe. Granted, its not considered the most versatile pattern, but stripes really do something for me.


----------



## Tiger

New pair of Carlos Santos burgundy chukkas:


----------



## RogerP

Tiger said:


> New pair of Carlos Santos burgundy chukkas:


Sweet. Where did you find these?



delicious_scent said:


> Hopefully this is warm enough! Website said 650gsm.
> 
> If I used an online calculator right, it's about 19 oz, so I'm skeptical. The styling was irresistible though.
> 
> My peacoat is 32 oz. wool blend and is generally good throughout winter, but it does require layering.
> 
> Might be a while before it arrives due to Canada Post strikes.


Nice grab.


----------



## 215339

RogerP said:


> Sweet. Where did you find these?
> 
> Nice grab.


You think it'd be heavy enough for Canadian winters? S&M says it should, but I don't know.


----------



## Tiger

RogerP said:


> Sweet. Where did you find these?


Thanks, RogerP.

Found them online at Quality Shop, in the Netherlands. They have the same boot in dark brown suede, too!


----------



## winghus

Bought a pair of chocolate suede chukkas at the local slightly upscale shoe store. they're Blake-welted from some Italian brand that claims hand-stitched. I doubt it but they're on a nice looking last and are extremely comfortable and getting more so after three wears in the last week. At the price I paid they are plenty good for beaters, my intended use. I was going to buy a pair of Meermin but these were so comfortable off the bat I gave them a try.


----------



## FLMike

winghus said:


> Bought a pair of chocolate suede chukkas at the local slightly upscale shoe store. they're Blake-welted from some Italian brand that claims hand-stitched. I doubt it but they're on a nice looking last and are extremely comfortable and getting more so after three wears in the last week. At the price I paid they are plenty good for beaters, my intended use. I was going to buy a pair of Meermin but these were so comfortable off the bat I gave them a try.


Pic? Brand?


----------



## Greenshirt

I thought I share this pair - Drake’s Crosby chukkas it boots in this room for your viewing.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Greenshirt said:


> I thought I share this pair - Drake's Crosby chukkas it boots in this room for your viewing.


Say what?


----------



## RogerP

Tiger said:


> Thanks, RogerP.
> 
> Found them online at Quality Shop, in the Netherlands. They have the same boot in dark brown suede, too!


Thanks my man - and enjoy those beautiful chukkas!


----------



## RogerP

delicious_scent said:


> You think it'd be heavy enough for Canadian winters? S&M says it should, but I don't know.


Layered over a suit, yes, I think so. But nobody else can tell you whether you will find it warm enough.


----------



## 215339

RogerP said:


> Layered over a suit, yes, I think so. But nobody else can tell you whether you will find it warm enough.


Yeah you responded on TOF.

Just gotta wait and see for it to arrive.


----------



## Winhes2

I like nice conservative dark solid ties and acquired this one today. I'm not familiar with the brand, "The Rogue". I can't quite put my finger on it, but there is something about the brand that I like.


----------



## Howard

Winhes2 said:


> I like nice conservative dark solid ties and acquired this one today. I'm not familiar with the brand, "The Rogue". I can't quite put my finger on it, but there is something about the brand that I like.
> 
> View attachment 25743
> 
> View attachment 25744


I'm guessing once you open the tie, you'll find a bikini clad woman inside like it's shown in the picture?


----------



## Winhes2

Howard said:


> I'm guessing once you open the tie, you'll find a bikini clad woman inside like it's shown in the picture?


My goodness! That's it!. A woman! I knew there was something.

Upon closer inspection I can confirm that there is more to this tie than meets the eye. It is 4" wide which dates it a bit. Apparently, to a time that pre-dates bikinis.

Sorry, gentlemen. Not for sale.


----------



## Jgarner197

Had my eye on the Alden Indy boot for some time but did not quite want to drop the coin at the moment. I stumbled across an offering from J Crew that stylistically is pretty close and Goodyear welted. Not to mention less than half the price. One pair of burnished tobacco J Crew Kenton Pacer boots on the way!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jgarner197 said:


> Had my eye on the Alden Indy boot for some time but did not quite want to drop the coin at the moment. I stumbled across an offering from J Crew that stylistically is pretty close and Goodyear welted. Not to mention less than half the price. One pair of burnished tobacco J Crew Kenton Pacer boots on the way!
> View attachment 25756


I, too, have wanted an Indy for some time (stupidly bought a Wolverine 1000 Mile boot before I did my homework - it's a fine boot, I just really want the Indy - and can't justify a second purchase) and notice the same boot you bought.

I'll be looking forward to your review once they come. Any idea who makes the Kenton's for J.Crew?


----------



## Jgarner197

Fading Fast said:


> I, too, have wanted an Indy for some time (stupidly bought a Wolverine 1000 Mile boot before I did my homework - it's a fine boot, I just really want the Indy - and can't justify a second purchase) and notice the same boot you bought.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to your review once they come. Any idea who makes the Kenton's for J.Crew?


I will definetly give an update on construction and an overall review when they arrive. The only info I could find regarding manufacturing origins was an online photo that states made in China. I had been assuming either India or China based on the price point.


----------



## CLTesquire

Wearing my latest arrival from Samuelsohn today. It's a navy herringbone and I'm pretty pleased with the result. At this point I think I have my Samuelsohn measurements dialed in.










Navy herringbone fabric:










Working buttonholes:










And a fun lining:


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Beautiful suit, gorgeous material and really nice details. Also, the fit looks very good as far as one can tell from the pics. Just noting it as everything is so perfect that you might want to check the length of the sleeves as it looks like your right sleeve might be a touch higher than your left one (it might be fine and it could simply be the shirt distorting it or that you just haven't "tugged" the jacket on perfectly). Again, that's a really outstanding suit.


----------



## Howard

Winhes2 said:


> My goodness! That's it!. A woman! I knew there was something.
> 
> Upon closer inspection I can confirm that there is more to this tie than meets the eye. It is 4" wide which dates it a bit. Apparently, to a time that pre-dates bikinis.
> *
> Sorry, gentlemen. Not for sale*.


Ah man!


----------



## Jgarner197

Ended up choosing the Chelsea boot (my first pair) from Moral Code after my lucky victory from our recent giveaway. One pair of "Storm" Chelsea boots on the way. Thank you very very kindly to both AAAC and Moral Code for this privilege!


----------



## Winhes2

A tie from ebay to pull together some teal, wine, and brown.


----------



## eagle2250

Jgarner197 said:


> Ended up choosing the Chelsea boot (my first pair) from Moral Code after my lucky victory from our recent giveaway. One pair of "Storm" Chelsea boots on the way. Thank you very very kindly to both AAAC and Moral Code for this privilege!
> View attachment 25813


Nice kicks. May you long wear them and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## London380sl

Winhes2 said:


> A tie from ebay to pull together some teal, wine, and brown.
> 
> View attachment 25816


Great buy Winhes. You have a good eye for coordinating colours!


----------



## Winhes2

London380sl said:


> Great buy Winhes. You have a good eye for coordinating colours!


Thank you London380sl and, if so, that means you have a good eye for recognizing coordinated colours! :beer:


----------



## Woofa

All thrifted and all heading into my closet.


----------



## Woofa

Continued.


----------



## bernoulli

New suit and tie.


----------



## Woofa

Lucky thrift yesterday, valstar suede in my size. Had to pay up a bit for thrift prices but a beautiful jacket.


----------



## upr_crust

My latest indulgences - Santoni shoes . . .


----------



## RogerP

^^^ I've always admired the subtle shading on Santoni shoes. Those wholecuts are beautiful!


----------



## krock

upr_crust said:


> My latest indulgences - Santoni shoes . . .
> 
> View attachment 26200


Really magnificient shoe, seen and tried them on at the factory store, but could not persuade myself to pull the trigger. I only wear suits a few times a year, and they seem too formal for a sportcoat


----------



## never behind

Picked up two pair of flannels at Dapper Classics at their Black Friday sale. A pair of dark brown and a grey glen plaid. I have to admit I’m not sure about the grey; might be too much for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Black Friday bounty has arrived in the form of a pair of Jodhpurs by Paolo Scafora - my first sampling of this brand. I have coveted this pair since it first appeared on the Skoak web site several months ago, and consider myself very fortunate indeed that the very last pair in stock was my size and heavily discounted for the sale.

First impressions shouldn't be equated with an in-depth comparative assessment, but then I have unboxed quite a fair few pairs of quality shoe and boots in my time. (That sound you hear is my wife harumphing.) These are comfortably in the EG / G&G / St. C / AM conversation.

I was very hesitant about fit - as the boots certainly look to be a good deal more sleek than my feet. But they really managed to turn an impressive trick of perfect proportions and lines to give a wickedly sleek look to what is a fairly accommodating boot. Very generous across the forefoot, truth be told, and not so confining in the toe box as the pics would suggest. They are a touch tight over my high instep, but that has been true of almost every pair of Jodhpurs and Chelseas that I own. They may give sufficiently with break in, or else a slight bit of stretching will sort them out.

First rate service from the good people at Skoaktiebolaget, as always.


----------



## eagle2250

RogerP, you are indeed a gentleman who knows fine leather, put to it's best use, when he sees it! May you long wear those new boots and may you do so only in good health. :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP, your boots are a knockout.

These are a recent acquisition, a present from fellow poster Bernoulli, acquired during his sojourn in NYC last month - a "crime of opportunity", found at deep discount while we were shopping together.


----------



## RogerP

Double monk shortwing tone on tone spectators? In blue? What's not to love!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Double monk shortwing tone on tone spectators? In blue? What's not to love!


Yes, and found because Bernoulli is 6'5", and the shoes were on the top shelf of the display case where we found them.


----------



## RogerP

upr_crust said:


> Yes, and found because Bernoulli is 6'5", and the shoes were on the top shelf of the display case where we found them.


It was clearly meant to be!


----------



## never behind

It seemed everything I ordered after Thanksgiving arrived today.

I got a pit of brown donegal trousers from Dapper Classics, my first pair of donegals. I'm in between sizes and all they had was the larger, so I need to hit the tailor to have them taken in and the legs tapered. Very cool looking fabric!










Bought two lambs wool sweaters (I'm all in in sweaters now!) from Howard Yount. Very impressed with the quality. A sky blue and a wine color. I probably should have thought through this more - I really like the sky blue but I have a closet full of blue shirts (like the one I wore to work today). Oops! So how much variation in color does one need to make the sweater/shirt combo work?

















Finally received my Moon tweed from J Crew. I'm afraid the waist is going to be too snug. The chest is plenty big, so I can't size up. Maybe the tailor will tell me I can let it out to work. Shouldn't take much I hope. Very impressed with the quality for the price.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> It seemed everything I ordered after Thanksgiving arrived today.
> 
> I got a pit of brown donegal trousers from Dapper Classics, my first pair of donegals. I'm in between sizes and all they had was the larger, so I need to hit the tailor to have them taken in and the legs tapered. Very cool looking fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought two lambs wool sweaters (I'm all in in sweaters now!) from Howard Yount. Very impressed with the quality. A sky blue and a wine color. I probably should have thought through this more - I really like the sky blue but I have a closet full of blue shirts (like the one I wore to work today). Oops! So how much variation in color does one need to make the sweater/shirt combo work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received my Moon tweed from J Crew. I'm afraid the waist is going to be too snug. The chest is plenty big, so I can't size up. Maybe the tailor will tell me I can let it out to work. Shouldn't take much I hope. Very impressed with the quality for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully the SC can be taken out (please let us know). Glad you like its price-quality equation. I love mine (have it on today).

Those pants look fantastic and the sweaters are quite nice - enjoy.


----------



## momsdoc

never behind said:


> It seemed everything I ordered after Thanksgiving arrived today.
> 
> I got a pit of brown donegal trousers from Dapper Classics, my first pair of donegals. I'm in between sizes and all they had was the larger, so I need to hit the tailor to have them taken in and the legs tapered. Very cool looking fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought two lambs wool sweaters (I'm all in in sweaters now!) from Howard Yount. Very impressed with the quality. A sky blue and a wine color. I probably should have thought through this more - I really like the sky blue but I have a closet full of blue shirts (like the one I wore to work today). Oops! So how much variation in color does one need to make the sweater/shirt combo work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally received my Moon tweed from J Crew. I'm afraid the waist is going to be too snug. The chest is plenty big, so I can't size up. Maybe the tailor will tell me I can let it out to work. Shouldn't take much I hope. Very impressed with the quality for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's making Dapper's trousers now that Hertling is out of business?


----------



## never behind

momsdoc said:


> Who's making Dapper's trousers now that Hertling is out of business?


It is my understanding Hertling was saved at the last minute and is still in business making DC's trousers. The donegals look just like my other Hertling trouser. It is the Como cut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

never behind said:


> It is my understanding Hertling was saved at the last minute and is still in business making DC's trousers. The donegals look just like my other Hertling trouser. It is the Como cut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news. I wish I had known that earlier, as they are sold out of my size in many items. Epaulet has them for MTO in flannels. Price is quite higher at $365, but there is a 20% discount putting them in DC's range. Only concern is Epaulet'scuts are quite different from Como. The Rudy and Walt have only a 10" rise and the Thor with it's 12" rise has pleats (which I can tolerate), but taper sharply to the ankle. Still have an 8.5" leg opening, so I can't imagine it's that severe a taper.

Need more feedback on the Epaulet cuts from those with experience. I like a full cut in the legs, but have a flat behind. Still don't mind the fullness of PC's Cavs which have a 9.5 leg opening, but those are pushing if not just crossing my limits for fullness.

Glad to hear Hertling has survived. It would have been a major loss. What would Oconnel's and Andover do?


----------



## never behind

momsdoc said:


> Great news. I wish I had known that earlier, as they are sold out of my size in many items. Epaulet has them for MTO in flannels. Price is quite higher at $365, but there is a 20% discount putting them in DC's range. Only concern is Epaulet'scuts are quite different from Como. The Rudy and Walt have only a 10" rise and the Thor with it's 12" rise has pleats (which I can tolerate), but taper sharply to the ankle. Still have an 8.5" leg opening, so I can't imagine it's that severe a taper.
> 
> Need more feedback on the Epaulet cuts from those with experience. I like a full cut in the legs, but have a flat behind. Still don't mind the fullness of PC's Cavs which have a 9.5 leg opening, but those are pushing if not just crossing my limits for fullness.
> 
> Glad to hear Hertling has survived. It would have been a major loss. What would Oconnel's and Andover do?


Yeah, I had just discovered Hertling and bought several pairs in January and then the whole closing was announced. Very glad they are still in business!

Not sure if you e bought from Epaulet before or not. If you do buy I'd love to hear any feedback. I've seriously considered trying their MTO trousers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> Hopefully the SC can be taken out (please let us know). Glad you like its price-quality equation. I love mine (have it on today).
> 
> Those pants look fantastic and the sweaters are quite nice - enjoy.


Went to the tailor and she is going to be able to let the jacket out in the lower back enough to work. Looking forward to wearing it with some new OCBDs and flannels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

never behind said:


> Yeah, I had just discovered Hertling and bought several pairs in January and then the whole closing was announced. Very glad they are still in business!
> 
> Not sure if you e bought from Epaulet before or not. If you do buy I'd love to hear any feedback. I've seriously considered trying their MTO trousers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I've never bought from Epaulet. While I love their products, I've always found them pricey. I have been able to get the same or similar items from other vendors for substantially less. Think Skoak vs Epaulet for Carmina when they carried them.

The discount code however makes them similar to DC retail price, so it's very tempting. If they had the navy Donnegal in my size, I would have taken the chance already. I'm looking at the navy flannel, but super 130 is turning me off. Seems too dainty for flannel, I want some heft.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> Great news. I wish I had known that earlier, as they are sold out of my size in many items. Epaulet has them for MTO in flannels. Price is quite higher at $365, but there is a 20% discount putting them in DC's range. Only concern is Epaulet'scuts are quite different from Como. The Rudy and Walt have only a 10" rise and the Thor with it's 12" rise has pleats (which I can tolerate), but taper sharply to the ankle. Still have an 8.5" leg opening, so I can't imagine it's that severe a taper.
> 
> Need more feedback on the Epaulet cuts from those with experience. I like a full cut in the legs, but have a flat behind. Still don't mind the fullness of PC's Cavs which have a 9.5 leg opening, but those are pushing if not just crossing my limits for fullness.
> 
> Glad to hear Hertling has survived. It would have been a major loss. What would Oconnel's and Andover do?


I have ordered Comos from Epaulet on multiple occasions. You just have to ask for it is all. I always check before ordering as sometimes during a special promotion Hertling doesn't like to deviate with a million different models on a huge order.

That being said, if you like a fuller leg, the Rudy is what you want. Walt is just slim everywhere.


----------



## CLTesquire

The last pair of trousers I bought from Epaulet was a Siper 130s flannel and it is not dainty by any standard. Quite thick actually.


----------



## momsdoc

^ How do you find the 10” rise on the Rudy? It seems an inch too short to me.


----------



## John inSC

I have trousers from Epaulet in the Rudy cut, through Southwick. The Rudy fit is listed as essentially their most full cut and it fits me great.. however, if you’re used to Hertlings through O’Connell’s or the tweeds/moleskins etc from Cordings — these are likely not the trousers. I wear a 29-30” waist depending on belt loops, d-rings or plain waist. With the Rudy fit, keep in mind it’s still considered an athletic cut with a slight taper, even though it has a fuller hip — so if you have thicker calves and knees then these will feel more snug than the brands listed above. With that, the Rudy fit I have in a 29” waist, the leg opening is still 8”, knee measure 9.25” and of course the 10” rise, pulled directly from the trousers, not the Epaulet website. For comparisons sake, my Hertling trousers through O’Connell’s are a 8.5” leg opening, 10” knee and a 12” rise. 

Their MTO trousers may not be for everyone but, they are beautiful nonetheless and quality is top notch.


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Went to the tailor and she is going to be able to let the jacket out in the lower back enough to work. Looking forward to wearing it with some new OCBDs and flannels!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really glad there was enough material - great news. Looking forward to post-tailored pics (hint, hint).


----------



## DCR

momsdoc said:


> Glad to hear Hertling has survived. It would have been a major loss. What would Oconnel's and Andover do?


They would just buy from Southwick as they already do for their jackets and suits


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> I'm really glad there was enough material - great news. Looking forward to post-tailored pics (hint, hint).


Picked the jacket up from the tailor on the way home. Overall I think it turned out okay. I just can't gain too much weight this Christmas season! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Picked the jacket up from the tailor on the way home. Overall I think it turned out okay. I just can't gain too much weight this Christmas season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good to me - enjoy and wear it in good (and slender ) health. I've been getting a lot of use out of mine since the Fall hit.


----------



## ran23

Uniqlo order: Merino Wool crew neck in grey, Heat Tech roll neck top--comfy.


----------



## momsdoc

Cross post.

BB 2/3 tweed sack coat NOS










JAB tweed NOS










PC Harris tweed










Not pictured (getting cuffs done), Olive with multiple earthtone accents herringbone BB tweed sports coat. Picked up at their holiday sale yesterday at 45% off then 15% off and then I had $25 in coupons listed on their computer. Any less and they would have had to pay me LOL.

All going in for cuffs


----------



## Jgarner197

momsdoc said:


> Cross post.
> 
> BB 2/3 tweed sack coat NOS
> 
> View attachment 27082
> 
> 
> JAB tweed NOS
> 
> View attachment 27084
> 
> 
> PC Harris tweed
> 
> View attachment 27083
> 
> 
> Not pictured (getting cuffs done), Olive with multiple earthtone accents herringbone BB tweed sports coat. Picked up at their holiday sale yesterday at 45% off then 15% off and then I had $25 in coupons listed on their computer. Any less and they would have had to pay me LOL.
> 
> All going in for cuffs


You had turned me into PC in the past and I'm curious your overall thoughts on their tweed? I have been looking diligently at their 3 piece tweed suits and wonder how well put together they are? Looks fantastic from the photo!


----------



## momsdoc

^ I’ve never bought their tweed suits. That said I have many of their tweed sports coats, Polplin suits, moleskin and tweed waist coats, cavalry twill and moleskin trousers, shirts, and jumpers. 

I have been pleased with the quality, wear, styling, price, and fit of each and every item. 

I would have no hesitation to purchase a full suit from them. Their trousers ran a very full fit. I understand they have toned that down a bit but are still a maturlly cut trouser.


----------



## momsdoc

More BB Holiday sale booty.










The Ancient Madder on the right should pair nicely with the olive tweed sports coat I purchased yesterday. The others have a nice texture to pair with tweed.


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> More BB Holiday sale booty.
> 
> View attachment 27092
> 
> 
> The Ancient Madder on the right should pair nicely with the olive tweed sports coat I purchased yesterday. The others have a nice texture to pair with tweed.


The ties are nice, but the sweater is potentially stunning! Could we see it on you?


----------



## Woofa

Wanted to share a few Christmas gifts.
First a cool rack to hang all my pocket squares.








And a nice Kent cashmere brush and a pair of the popes socks.








Happy holidays all.


----------



## upr_crust

New suit - Phineas Cole:


----------



## RogerP

Beautiful addition, crusty!


----------



## never behind

upr_crust said:


> New suit - Phineas Cole:
> 
> View attachment 27153


Very nice. Love the square - PC too or did that come from somewhere else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## upr_crust

never behind said:


> Very nice. Love the square - PC too or did that come from somewhere else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The pocket square is Robert Talbott, but was bought at Century 21, the famous discounter in lower Manhattan for, as we say in New York, borscht.


----------



## CLTesquire

My Christmas present this year. The zip top briefcase from Lotuff in Chestnut.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Wow, niiiiice.


----------



## momsdoc

eagle2250 said:


> The ties are nice, but the sweater is potentially stunning! Could we see it on you?


Haven't worn the blue yet. Here's the purple.


----------



## eagle2250

From the look of it, that sweater was knit expressly for you...you wear it well!


----------



## winghus

My Christmas haul, I bought with wife approval:








Allen Edmonds cordovan Patriots in color#8 , two wool Brooks Bros ties and the spring BB St. Judes tie. A better pic of the Patriots:








And about a month ago these chukkas, I mentioned them here but someone wanted a pic. They're Blake welted beaters but extremely comfortable.


----------



## CLTesquire

Wearing my latest suit purchase today. For variety I tried out Hickey Freeman's MTM service this fall and bought a two suit package. I enjoyed meeting the Hickey rep, who seemed very knowledgeable. I prefer the fabrics offered by Hickey versus Samuelsohn and their range was described as essentially picking up where Samuelsohn tops out (most will recall the same company owns both Samuelsohn and Hickey). There are a lot of Loro Piana Tasmanian 150s fabrics on offer, which I was happy about about because I was familiar with the book and liked that particular range. LP Tasmanian is only a C range for Hickey and above you'll find LP Wish, Royal Wish, Carlo Barbera, Zegna, and Dormeiul fabrics.

Construction wise, Hickey is a full canvas garment like Samuelsohn with a bit of handwork. Their shoulder is more natural in construction than Samuelsohn with quite a bit less padding. I went with their Beacon fit, which I find more roomy than the Samuelsohn Bennet fit I have been buying

The suit I'm wearing below is a charcoal stripe Loro Piana Royal Wish fabric that's a 95/5 wool and silk blend. The fabric is super soft and feels much lighter than it's advertised weight (8.5 ounces). Give the high thread count, I worry about it's durability so this suit probably won't be a week to week grinder suit and will likely be reserved for court appearances or other such matters. Overall I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## CLTesquire

Today I'm wearing the second Hickey Freeman suit. I went with a navy stripe, but with a fabric that's a bit different than the traditional navy pinstripe that most people have. I chose a navy paisley lining for this as the fabric seemed fairly formal and I wanted a lining that would essentially blend in and not stand out in any way. Pretty pleased with how this one came out.


----------



## upr_crust

x-post WAYWT - new shoes from Paul Stuart . . .


----------



## RogerP

Gorgeous double monks, crusty. :beer:


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Gorgeous double monks, crusty. :beer:


Thank you, Roger - from such a connoisseur of footwear, a great compliment. As it was, the purchase was something of a no-brainer - I bought the last pair they had in brown, and the price was about 2/3 off the original.


----------



## ran23

Some English Red Braces, now to find a causal outfit to wear them with.


----------



## derum

ran23 said:


> Some English Red Braces, now to find a causal outfit to wear them with.


Plain button braces are worn for black tie, white tie, business etc. Patterned are more casual, and the most casual, (and forever in my mind associated with skinheads) are clip on braces of any hue.
I can't call them suspenders as to me suspenders are a very nice ladies garment, which to Americans are garters, which to Brits are something else again.......


----------



## ran23

It was $60 for Suits day at the Consignment store. Nothing in my 38-S size. Did try on, for the 4th time, a dark brown casual sport coat in small and got that with credits from my sales. May take it for a walk.


----------



## never behind

My Barbour Bedale arrived today. As nice as I expected. I’m going to enjoy wearing this jacket. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Very nice indeed!


----------



## eagle2250

Like so many of us are won't to do, a few weeks back I undertook the task of drafting my New Year's resolutions. Heading the list were my perennial commitments to continue improving my fitness level(s) and to lose weight, noting the single difference between this year and last years resolutions is that in 2019 I have 8 additional pounds to loose than I did at the beginning of 2018! :crazy: And then came a gift to help me in achieving those goals:









An Apple, Series 4 watch. Being an arguably Fugly beast, it is clearly not as handsome on the wrist as my Tag Link Series Professional or my Air King, but it does claim to be quite the technological wonder, being a watch, a telephone, a GPS, a fitness tracker and coach, and a wrist born cardiologist tracking heart rates, rhythms and can even complete and transmit an EKG to the wearer's doctor(s). Bye gawd it even serves as a "Life Alerting syatem monitoring if "the wearer falls and "can't get up" and automatically calling for help , if such becomes necessary!

What's a guy to do...wear the 'better looking timepieces or wear the little techno-wonder? :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## CLTesquire

The list of things that Apple Watch can do are pretty wild. How long does the battery last on that thing @eagle2250?


----------



## RogerP

I'd worry that it would be constantly judging me for falling short of my fitness goals - in respect of which I consistently fall spectacularly short!


----------



## CLTesquire

Here's my most recent acquisition (picked up yesterday!). This sport coat is by Belvest and the fabric is a 93/7 wool and cashmere blend. Unbelievably soft. The fit was close to perfect off the rack and I only need one little neck roll taken out and the sleeves shortened. Belvest is a brand that's not so easy to find but it turns out my local shop carries it. I had been lusting after this jacket all fall/winter and it went on sale two weeks ago so I pulled the trigger. The quality of the make of this jacket is very impressive and I'm very happy to have added it to the rotation.


----------



## RogerP

Beautiful jacket, perfectly paired.


----------



## eagle2250

CLTesquire said:


> The list of things that Apple Watch can do are pretty wild. How long does the battery last on that thing @eagle2250?


The watch gets about 18 hours of run time on each charge. Bottom line...it goes on the charger every night! 



RogerP said:


> I'd worry that it would be constantly judging me for falling short of my fitness goals - in respect of which I consistently fall spectacularly short!


My friend, I feel your pain. That watch is quite literally kicking my arse and it keeps a running record of one's failures on your iphone...a humbling experience indeed! However, the upside seems to be my appreciation of and love for my Tag and Air King seems to be soaring. LOL.


----------



## Peak and Pine

CLTesquire said:


> Here's my most recent acquisition.


Nice. Button it up so we can see how it fits. Sleeves a wee short? Perhaps your preference.


----------



## CLTesquire

Here you go @Peak and Pine










Regarding sleeves, I personally like to show a bit more cuff. I'm going to wear this a couple more times before making a call on the final length. I have quite a few dress shirts at home and though they were all ordered with the same sleeve length, the variation between construction tolerances and fabric shrinkage means that none of them are exactly the same in terms of sleeve length. So for me it's finding a happy medium, which I hope to do after wearing this with a few different shirts.


----------



## Peak and Pine

CLTesquire said:


> Here you go @Peak and Pine


Sweet. To the max. Great fit. (As I was hoping.) You're also very fast. Thanks.


----------



## CLTesquire

Another new jacket today. This is a grey and blue plaid by Ring Jacket. For those unfamiliar with the brand, Ring Jacket is a Japanese company with a Neapolitan take on clothing. For instance, the jacket is a 3/2 roll, has no shoulder padding, extremely soft construction everywhere else, slightly wider lapels, and a somewhat extended shoulder...the hallmarks of Neapolitan jackets. This particular jacket is 3/8 lined. It also has a bit fuller chest, which is great for me. All in all, the construction and fit makes this jacket extremely comfortable for me.

In full disclosure, Ring Jacket sizing it tough. Most versions you can find online are their Japanese model and are cut very trim (a drop 8 actually). Ring Jacket has developed an American model that is fuller in the chest with less drop, but it's difficult to find. Surprisingly, one of the stores I frequent here in Charlotte only carries the American model. So I lucked up in that regard.

Additionally, Ring Jacket markets their jackets as full canvas. Having looked at the inside construction of this jacket, it isn't full canvas like one would traditionally think because the canvas does not extend the entire front length of the jacket. Interestingly though, it is a fully floating canvas in the chest area and there is absolutely no fusing in that area. So is this "full canvas?" I don't know.

One of the things I'm particularly interested in is RJ's Balloon fabric for a spring/summer jacket. It appears to be a super breathable hopsack type fabric, and coupled with the soft construction, should be extra comfortable in the heat down here.

Anyway, here's the jacket:


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Extremely nice. Stunning plaid. And a buttoned pic without me having to beg, chuckle. I also enjoyed your text.


----------



## CLTesquire

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> Extremely nice. Stunning plaid. And a buttoned pic without me having to beg, chuckle. I also enjoyed your text.


I was taking pics and thought, "I'll just take a buttoned pic in case he asks." :beer:


----------



## DCR

CLTesquire said:


> Here you go @Peak and Pine
> 
> View attachment 27843
> 
> 
> Regarding sleeves, I personally like to show a bit more cuff. I'm going to wear this a couple more times before making a call on the final length. I have quite a few dress shirts at home and though they were all ordered with the same sleeve length, the variation between construction tolerances and fabric shrinkage means that none of them are exactly the same in terms of sleeve length. So for me it's finding a happy medium, which I hope to do after wearing this with a few different shirts.


Excellent tie. Vanda?


----------



## CLTesquire

DCR said:


> Excellent tie. Vanda?


Correct. I wear that one a lot.


----------



## Semper Jeep

@CLTesquire - That Ring Jacket is awesome. I purchased a similarly patterned jacket from them a couple of years ago but had to return it as I just couldn't make the fit work but the construction seemed to be absolutely outstanding. I've heard about their new American model but have decided I want to try one on before buying this time around. There's a store on the west side of Michigan that carries them so I've been looking for an excuse to drive out to Grand Rapids one of these days.

RE: the balloon fabric - A couple of years ago Epaulet had a batch of that "balloon" fabric available and I got a navy blazer made up from them through Southwick and it's definitely breathable and a nice alternative to the typical hopsack with a bit more texture to it.


----------



## CLTesquire

Semper Jeep said:


> @CLTesquire - That Ring Jacket is awesome. I purchased a similarly patterned jacket from them a couple of years ago but had to return it as I just couldn't make the fit work but the construction seemed to be absolutely outstanding. I've heard about their new American model but have decided I want to try one on before buying this time around. There's a store on the west side of Michigan that carries them so I've been looking for an excuse to drive out to Grand Rapids one of these days.
> 
> RE: the balloon fabric - A couple of years ago Epaulet had a batch of that "balloon" fabric available and I got a navy blazer made up from them through Southwick and it's definitely breathable and a nice alternative to the typical hopsack with a bit more texture to it.


That's good feedback on the fit of the Japanese model. The sales guy at my local store said they had a lot of trouble fitting the Japanese model jackets to folks and have had much more success with the American version. In terms of slimness it's a drop 7 instead of a drop 8. I assume a fuller chest. I'd really like to try the models offered by the Armoury at some point. I'm told those are fuller cut and very similar to the American model.

The only thing holding me back on a navy Balloon fabric blazer is that I had a Reda hopsack blazer made up by Coppley last year and I'm pretty sure there would be a lot of overlap there.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Re Japanese fit vs. American fit - that describes the Kamakura Shirt experience to a T. Since the company sells both fits (in its own unique way), it works, but you definitely have to spend some time learning the "system" at Kamakura before your first purchase.


----------



## g3org3y

New shoes for spring/summer: Barker Dover (Handcrafted Collection).


----------



## Dcr5468

Some exceptionally nice pocket squares from Paul Stuart, 50% off




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

BB "The soft jacket". Unstructured, unlined, no padding, dark blue heathered Regent fit.










My first bow ties apart from Black Tie. Gonna give it a try.


----------



## Dcr5468

momsdoc said:


> BB "The soft jacket". Unstructured, unlined, no padding, dark blue heathered Regent fit.
> 
> View attachment 27954
> 
> 
> My first bow ties apart from Black Tie. Gonna give it a try.
> 
> View attachment 27953


I have exactly the same jacket it's one of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momsdoc

I'm so weak.
























This one is in Army Green










I can't help it. Since the first two arrived, I've been stricken by this company's products. And their pricing doesn't hurt either.


----------



## John inSC

momsdoc said:


> I'm so weak.
> 
> View attachment 27970
> View attachment 27971
> View attachment 27972
> 
> 
> This one is in Army Green
> 
> View attachment 27973
> 
> 
> I can't help it. Since the first two arrived, I've been stricken by this company's products. And their pricing doesn't hurt either.


The Loden looks amazing. Who makes these?


----------



## dudermcmerican

Some slick Made in America New Balance 1978s for cheap! 


Can't wait..


----------



## CLTesquire

@momsdoc tell me more about that jacket. I notice they have spring/summer jackets on their website now. Is that jacket made in a hop sack fabric? Or is it something else. Tough to tell from your pic. Need a fit pic too!


----------



## momsdoc

It's a lightweight, soft, tweed. It has a hand similar to their Saxxon wool, but a grade coarser. Completely unstructured and unlined.

















It's from The factory store at 50% off. I had to size up a full size to be able to close it comfortably over my heavy North Sea Submariner turtleneck. Even in a plain shirt, a 40 R would have been too tight. Good length for me at 29.5 inches, and 3" width lapels. The arm width is fine, but the armholes are a little low.. Good button stance, about 2 inches above my navel and the gorge is in line with my clavicles.

I'll post a fit pick with the sleeves as yet not altered after I have showered and dressed.


----------



## momsdoc

Before the tailor does the sleeves.


----------



## CLTesquire

Nice!


----------



## bernoulli

Latest suit with distinct pockets.


----------



## mitsein

momsdoc said:


> It's a lightweight, soft, tweed. It has a hand similar to their Saxxon wool, but a grade coarser. Completely unstructured and unlined.
> 
> View attachment 27982
> View attachment 27983
> 
> 
> It's from The factory store at 50% off. I had to size up a full size to be able to close it comfortably over my heavy North Sea Submariner turtleneck. Even in a plain shirt, a 40 R would have been too tight. Good length for me at 29.5 inches, and 3" width lapels. The arm width is fine, but the armholes are a little low.. Good button stance, about 2 inches above my navel and the gorge is in line with my clavicles.
> 
> I'll post a fit pick with the sleeves as yet not altered after I have showered and dressed.


I picked the very same jacket, 70% off!! Can also confirm some of your observations, had to go a size up but no alterations required.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## never behind

Two new purchases during the recent winter sales. A navy doeskin blazer from J Press and a pair of British Tan cavalry twill trousers from O'Connell's. The trousers are more of a olive brown in real life.


----------



## bernoulli

My first pair of Vass shoes. Sized up to 46 but still weary that it will destroy my feet. Time will tell.

Ignore the trousers, not going to use it with denim, of course. The last pic is of a new design by the grandson of the founder (who is 23 and is being groomed to take over this part of the company).


----------



## RogerP

Bernoulli those are absolutely gorgeous - I hope the fit turns out okay.


----------



## bernoulli

Above is another recent purchase (50% off at Boggi Milano). It has all the bells and whistles I enjoy, including gauntlet cuffs, and I believe it fits surprisingly well on somebody my size. I had to decide between this size or one size up to fit a jacket underneath. I found this sporty enough that I don't think I will use it with a more formal jacket. And I can even put on a pocket square if I am feeling adventurous. But since I have very little knowledge about winter wear, having grown up in a tropical country, any thoughts on the fit and the suitability of this coat (am I correct in assuming using a jacket underneath is a no-no?) would be very much appreciated (even if negative, of course).

@RogerP thanks for your comments on the Vass shoes. Will let you know how they break it. Better yet was talking to the people at Vass and learning that I can have shoes easily shipped to China. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ It looks like a nice coat and as, I know you like a slimmer fit, the shoulders and body look fine, but, since you did ask for all feedback, I think it is too short both in its inherent construction and where it hits your body.

It has all the design features of a full-sized Polo coat, but looks cut down to an almost peacoat length, which, to my eye, looks awkward. And even if one got kinda okay with that, it looks to me - knowing you have a tall, slim body - that it hits you too high, i.e., the bottom of the coat is too high up on your thigh (I'm guessing as your pic is not a full-body length one).

Today, short overcoats and car coats, etc., are in and I doubt many will find it off, but it doesn't quite work to my eye for the above two reasons. But again, looks like it's a well-made coat and, by today's standards, fits you.

If you want a shorter - mid-thigh coat - I'd suggest you go with a peacoat, car coat, barn coat - etc., type of design.


----------



## bernoulli

FF, I will get a better pic so you can judge the length of the coat better. This pic was taken by a much shorter friend and it is angled upwards. You have a valid criticism but I am not sure if the coat has a high buttoning stance or is an illusion from the angle of the pic. Once I get a better pic (in the middle of a 13-hour flight so it won't happen today) I will post it. Anyway, thanks for your comment. I really appreciate it.


----------



## upr_crust

Included in the photos for today is one of the entire haul of swag from my recent visit to London - one hat, from Laird, in the Strand; two ties from Drake's; two pocket squares from Ede & Ravenscroft and a silk & wool scarf from Harvie & Hudson.


----------



## RogerP

Oh my... that hat.....


----------



## RogerP

I quite like the coat @bernoulli - it will work very well in a smart-casual role. The length combined with the big patch pockets probably take it out of the overcoat (over a suit or blazer) role, as you have already surmised. But even then, if you just had one coat to travel with and wanted to cover a broader spectrum of formality, this would serve just fine.


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Oh my... that hat.....


Exactly my reaction when I tried it on. Now that I'm back in the US, checking Laird's website, it seems that this model comes in several different colors - I may need to expand my collection . . .


----------



## bernoulli

I am glad you shared your opinion. I actually bought it to be my main travelling coat. Right now, my go-to coat is a full-length red overcoat that is simply too heavy (a lot of brass and other bells and whistles - I attach a thumbnail as to not derail the thread). The light grey one is as warm and it weighs much less.

@upr_crust what a haul!!!! That hat +2










RogerP said:


> I quite like the coat @bernoulli - it will work very well in a smart-casual role. The length combined with the big patch pockets probably take it out of the overcoat (over a suit or blazer) role, as you have already surmised. But even then, if you just had one coat to travel with and wanted to cover a broader spectrum of formality, this would serve just fine.


----------



## Shaver

My purchases are humble, I have a sufficiently adequate wardrobe to see me out, but the infrequency excites me all the more!

Its Saphir time! Can't touch dis...


----------



## RogerP

^^^ That reminds me - I'm almost out of neutral cream.


----------



## upr_crust

The red velvet jacket from Ede & Ravenscroft arrived yesterday . . .


----------



## RogerP

Glad you went for it - peacock forever!


----------



## upr_crust

RogerP said:


> Glad you went for it - peacock forever!


As if you had any doubt . . .  .


----------



## bernoulli

As promised, a pic of the new coat in a neutral stance. It buttons almost at the same height as my suits and its length don't bother me in the slightest. I get happier with this purchase each passing day (and OTR to boot, something rare for me).


----------



## fishertw

I'm not great with photos but just added two O'Connells V neck shetland wool sweaters to the collection. Burgundy and Tobacco are the colors and they pretty much fill out the current need.


----------



## CLTesquire

Very lazy picture today but it is what it is.

I picked up this Ring Jacket sport coat from H Stockton on a tremendous end of season sale. I had been looking for basically the exact jacket and it all just sort of worked out.

This is the first wear today and I'm a huge fan. I thought it deserved a tie getting its first wear as well and I happened to have this Vanda madder waiting for its debut.


----------



## CLTesquire

Gator belt from W. Kleinberg


----------



## krock

Donegal Lambswool Black Watch Tartan Trousers from Brooks - my first Brooks purchase :amazing:.
Mine went to the tailor for minor shortening, so I would use Brooks' website photos.


----------



## eagle2250

CLTesquire said:


> Gator belt from W. Kleinberg
> 
> View attachment 28990


That is one very handsome belt! Well done, Sir.


----------



## FLMike

Just got these and couldn't be happier with them. BB unlined LHS in color 8. I heard they are discontinuing them and just couldn't go through life without owning the icons that they are....especially at the current sale price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great looking pair of kicks...may you long wear those beauties and may you do so only in good health! :hi:


----------



## never behind

Not much that’s more exciting than new socks, especially plain ol’ gray socks. I was more excited about the nice bag. They have some thicker OTC socks that I was hoping would help fill volume in my shoes. We shall see. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ nice socks and I hear ya on the bag. When I posted my North Sea sweater - I so liked the bag it came with that I included it in the pic. I'm not proud of the adult I've turned out to be, but I'm stuck with myself, so I make the best of it.








It's a heck of a nice bag - heavy cotton with a solid drawstring.


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ nice socks and I hear ya on the bag. When I posted my North Sea sweater - I so liked the bag it came with that I included it in the pic. I'm not proud of the adult I've turned out to be, but I'm stuck with myself, so I make the best of it.
> View attachment 29332
> 
> It's a heck of a nice bag - heavy cotton with a solid drawstring.


:bags4life:

Nice sweater, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

Got these for Christmas. Recognized the bag. The Popes socks.


----------



## Woofa

Picked up this paul and shark at an estate sale today for $15. Have heard these are real nice and so far looks pretty good. My coat collection is pretty excessive for dallas but we all love the clothes. Retail on these is absurdly high.


----------



## Oldsarge

New tweed jacket.


----------



## Shaver

Having decided to spruce up my spring/summer attire and thus given in to the temptations of a beige Harry:










It occurred to me that I required richly coloured chinos to achieve adequate contrast:










which, in turn, obliged me to obtain new, and darker, desert boots:










There, all set.


----------



## RogerP

^^^ Excellent choices, all.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I echo RogerP's comments with a particularly strong thumbs up on the boots. Enjoy your new clothes.


----------



## RogerP

Woofa said:


> Picked up this paul and shark at an estate sale today for $15. Have heard these are real nice and so far looks pretty good. My coat collection is pretty excessive for dallas but we all love the clothes. Retail on these is absurdly high.
> View attachment 29697
> View attachment 29698


Love that coat. What size is it? You need to set up a side business proxy-thrifting!


----------



## kev'n

...received these from the RT outlet in Carmel, Ca. for a fraction of the original price. Great going forward warm weather in Va.

Thought's welcomed.


----------



## paxonus

I've been wanting a pair of dark brown suede loafers for the summer, but I have been hesitant to buy. I wanted something a little out of the ordinary so I've been watching Ebay. Just found these and they fit the bill. The vamp is a dark green suede. They are from a now defunct store in NY called New Republic and in near pristine condition.


----------



## SG_67

paxonus said:


> I've been wanting a pair of dark brown suede loafers for the summer, but I have been hesitant to buy. I wanted something a little out of the ordinary so I've been watching Ebay. Just found these and they fit the bill. The vamp is a dark green suede. They are from a now defunct store in NY called New Republic and in near pristine condition.


Those are really unique and interesting. They would look great with denim.


----------



## never behind

Two Shetland sweaters from an end of season sale. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bernoulli

X-post from WAYWT. New tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

bernoulli said:


> X-post from WAYWT. New tie.
> 
> View attachment 29798


That is a beautiful grey fabric - I love its subtle pattern and its medium-grey hue. The shirt and tie (enjoy your new purchase) work perfectly with it.


----------



## ran23

$3.86 for 4 Cedar hangers and 4 blocks. I tagged along with my wife to Walmart. best price I have seen.


----------



## ran23

Kroger/Fred Meyer. I picked up Merino Wool 74% socks for $4.80 today. They said they are clearing out socks to start their 'Dip brand" stuff.


----------



## Woofa

Big find at the thrifts for me today. Oxxford emperors cashmere coat. I see quite a bit of oxxford down here but have hoped to one day find a coat. I would say it's the best $13 I spent today but I also found these Silvano Lattanzis for under $10. A little snug and not great condition but will see what a trip to my cobbler can do.






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## g3org3y

New tweed sports coat from Ralph Lauren Polo (Italian made)
















It's 3 buttoned and will probably be worn as a 3/2 roll as below.


----------



## g3org3y

And some shoes for summer.

Loake (Thruxton) driving mocs









Ralph Lauren Polo penny loafers









Bring on the warm weather!


----------



## ran23

65 Monday, a BB trad fit shirt on ebay dropped in price, got it for my b'day. (the seller was selling all women's stuff, except for this men's choice.)


----------



## Andy

g3org3y said:


> And some shoes for summer.
> 
> Loake (Thruxton) driving mocs
> View attachment 30283
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo penny loafers
> View attachment 30284
> 
> 
> Bring on the warm weather!


I have those same shoes!!


----------



## FLMike

ran23 said:


> 65 Monday, a BB trad fit shirt on ebay dropped in price, got it for my b'day. (the seller was selling all women's stuff, except for this men's choice.)


It's your 65th birthday. Tell your wife to splurge and buy you a _new_ shirt, for goodness sakes.


----------



## Oldsarge

Russell Moccasin English Country Oxfords.


----------



## eagle2250

This month's big purchase was a crown...for my tooth #14, which has absolutely nothing to do with clothes, but the cost of which was roughly equivalent to the purchase price of two brand new pair of Saint Crispin shoes. Reality sure sucks! LOL.


----------



## SG_67

eagle2250 said:


> This month's big purchase was a crown...for my tooth #14, which has absolutely nothing to do with clothes, but the cost of which was roughly equivalent to the purchase price of two brand new pair of Saint Crispin shoes. Reality sure sucks! LOL.


Hmmmm...I think the shoes would have been more fun.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I agree...not a single doubt! :beer:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> This month's big purchase was a crown...for my tooth #14, which has absolutely nothing to do with clothes, but the cost of which was roughly equivalent to the purchase price of two brand new pair of Saint Crispin shoes. Reality sure sucks! LOL.


The good news - at 54, I have all my teeth - no caps, no crowns - and they are all straight, healthy (as are the gums) and I have no silver left in any of them.

The not so good news - I have spent tens of thousands of dollars (and many un-fun days at the dentist and recovering) to get them that way over the past ten-plus years.

I wouldn't change a thing, but I could have given my wardrobe quite the fillip had I passed on the dental repair and preventative care and spent it on clothing.


----------



## RogerP

Fading Fast said:


> The good news - at 54, I have all my teeth - no caps, no crowns - and they are all straight, healthy (as are the gums) and I have no silver left in any of them.
> 
> The not so good news - I have spent tens of thousands of dollars (and many un-fun days at the dentist and recovering) to get them that way over the past ten-plus years.
> 
> I wouldn't change a thing, but I could have given my wardrobe quite the fillip had I passed on the dental repair and preventative care and spent it on clothing.


I am beyond certain that you made the right choice.


----------



## ran23

That BB Trad fit shirt is big in the chest?? Was quoted $15 for darts to bring it in. about right in price? I never had shirts tailored before.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Years ago, when having uniform shirts tapered to fit closely, I enjoyed excellent results from them tapering the shirts from the side seams. Have you considered a side seam approach? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> That BB Trad fit shirt is big in the chest?? Was quoted $15 for darts to bring it in. about right in price? I never had shirts tailored before.


I'm with Eagle in that the side-seam approach would be "cleaner." As to the price, I live in NYC, so my view of tailoring costs are distorted, but even discounting for NYC craziness, $15 sounds very reasonable.


----------



## Watchman

So I don't know if I shared pics of these yet.

Alden Ravello Shell Cordovan Wingtip Boots on Plaza Last from February 2019:










Happy Friday!


----------



## ran23

Fading Fast said:


> I'm with Eagle in that the side-seam approach would be "cleaner." As to the price, I live in NYC, so my view of tailoring costs are distorted, but even discounting for NYC craziness, $15 sounds very reasonable.


well, alterations have it now. ($15 was for darts), taking in sides and sleeves is $25, I like the look when it was pinned up on me. Until I hit a pin.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ouch! LOL.


----------



## Flrbd

This Wallet

Does anyone know what kind of leather it is?


----------



## SG_67

Flrbd said:


> This Wallet
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of leather it is?


From the grain the first thing that comes to my mind is bison. Not completely sure though.


----------



## keefusb

Found this herringbone tweed suit in a Goodwill store in Charlottesville. It only cost me $7.36. Nice lighter weight fabric. The one photo makes the pants appear to be a slightly different color than the jacket, but it's just the weird ambient lighting in the room. Probably the best clothes deal I ever got, next to the Andover Shop tweed sport coat I got for $8.


----------



## RogerP

Watchman said:


> So I don't know if I shared pics of these yet.
> 
> Alden Ravello Shell Cordovan Wingtip Boots on Plaza Last from February 2019:
> 
> View attachment 30555
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## krock

My bespoke sportcoat made by local taylor has finally arrived:
DB Peak lapel, brown POW pattern cotton flannel.


----------



## FLMike

krock said:


> My bespoke sportcoat made by local taylor has finally arrived:
> DB Peak lapel, brown POW pattern cotton flannel.
> 
> View attachment 30754
> View attachment 30755
> View attachment 30757


Why does it appear to be flaring off of your neck, kind of like a shawl collar sweater would look?


----------



## krock

FLMike said:


> Why does it appear to be flaring off of your neck, kind of like a shawl collar sweater would look?


It has settled down later, but I could not remake the photos at the moment, and I could not prepare for the photo properly, being unable to combine a mirror and another person (to ask them to make photos) in one room.
My photo model skills are, well, neglectible  .


----------



## RogerP

English grain Chelseas from Sons of Henrey have landed on my doorstep. First impressions are very positive - solid bang for the buck.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Love the pebbling on them. Enjoy.


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed, RogerP, another pair of leather art for your collection. I agree with Fading Fast, the pebble grain is a perfect finish for those beauties!


----------



## krock

RogerP said:


> English grain Chelseas from Sons of Henrey have landed on my doorstep. First impressions are very positive - solid bang for the buck.


Just stunning


----------



## RogerP

Thanks very much gents!


----------



## never behind

Maybe I missed the thread being used now; if so, apologies.

Two pair of trousers from O'Connell's I picked up from our esteemed @TweedyDon. One is a chocolate cavalry twill. The other a mid-brown flannel (may be the "barley" listed in their site).


----------



## TweedyDon

Wear in the very best of health!


----------



## CLTesquire

Those are quality trousers.


----------



## Flanderian

On top.


----------



## CLTesquire

Hey @momsdoc...where are you? I know that something new must have arrived for the cold weather!


----------



## ran23

Not sure if I posted this, I got a nice cashmere v-neck sweater off of ebay. Turned out to be a woman's Uniqlo sweater--my Niece is very happy.


----------



## momsdoc

CLTesquire said:


> Hey @momsdoc...where are you? I know that something new must have arrived for the cold weather!


It's been a rough 16 months. My wife has been ill. Thankfully she's on the mend now, but I've been busy with her, work, life etc. I;ve check into the forum about a half dozen times in the past year, but havn't had the motivation to do much more than peruses few posts.

I also haven't been shopping, except for 2 new cars. A white Lexus UX and a red Hyundai Kona.

First clothing item in the year was a BB scarf yesterday to pair with my Loden Tyrolian coat.

Howeve, there is a pair of Justin's boots from March that are in the pipeline. I can't even remember what they are except a Chestnut or DOAK high boot with a woven body and solid shaft. Might even be a bottom boot for all I remember. It was a GMTO, and I believe it was supposed to arrive late fall/early winter. Haven't been paying attention.

I'm toying with the idea of a Navy King's coat, as it's the only color I need in a heavy overcoat. Bot though I have a long Cashmere tan, and my Covert, I'm still Jonesing Ralph's Polo. Almost went for O'Connell's but I know I'll just kick myself for not splurging on the real deal.


----------



## CLTesquire

momsdoc said:


> It's been a rough 16 months. My wife has been ill. Thankfully she's on the mend now, but I've been busy with her, work, life etc. I;ve check into the forum about a half dozen times in the past year, but havn't had the motivation to do much more than peruses few posts.
> 
> I also haven't been shopping, except for 2 new cars. A white Lexus UX and a red Hyundai Kona.
> 
> First clothing item in the year was a BB scarf yesterday to pair with my Loden Tyrolian coat.
> 
> Howeve, there is a pair of Justin's boots from March that are in the pipeline. I can't even remember what they are except a Chestnut or DOAK high boot with a woven body and solid shaft. Might even be a bottom boot for all I remember. It was a GMTO, and I believe it was supposed to arrive late fall/early winter. Haven't been paying attention.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a Navy King's coat, as it's the only color I need in a heavy overcoat. Bot though I have a long Cashmere tan, and my Covert, I'm still Jonesing Ralph's Polo. Almost went for O'Connell's but I know I'll just kick myself for not splurging on the real deal.


I'm sorry to hear about your wife and am very happy to hear that she's on the mend. Glad you're back at least for now as your posts have been missed!

That polo coat at O'Connell's is the real deal! Ralph Lauren has a great version when you can find it but he didn't invent it.


----------



## never behind

momsdoc said:


> It's been a rough 16 months. My wife has been ill. Thankfully she's on the mend now, but I've been busy with her, work, life etc. I;ve check into the forum about a half dozen times in the past year, but havn't had the motivation to do much more than peruses few posts.
> 
> I also haven't been shopping, except for 2 new cars. A white Lexus UX and a red Hyundai Kona.
> 
> First clothing item in the year was a BB scarf yesterday to pair with my Loden Tyrolian coat.
> 
> Howeve, there is a pair of Justin's boots from March that are in the pipeline. I can't even remember what they are except a Chestnut or DOAK high boot with a woven body and solid shaft. Might even be a bottom boot for all I remember. It was a GMTO, and I believe it was supposed to arrive late fall/early winter. Haven't been paying attention.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a Navy King's coat, as it's the only color I need in a heavy overcoat. Bot though I have a long Cashmere tan, and my Covert, I'm still Jonesing Ralph's Polo. Almost went for O'Connell's but I know I'll just kick myself for not splurging on the real deal.


Glad to have you back. Sorry to hear your wife has been ill. I hope her recovery continues!


----------



## eagle2250

momsdoc said:


> It's been a rough 16 months. My wife has been ill. Thankfully she's on the mend now, but I've been busy with her, work, life etc. I;ve check into the forum about a half dozen times in the past year, but havn't had the motivation to do much more than peruses few posts.
> 
> I also haven't been shopping, except for 2 new cars. A white Lexus UX and a red Hyundai Kona.
> 
> First clothing item in the year was a BB scarf yesterday to pair with my Loden Tyrolian coat.
> 
> Howeve, there is a pair of Justin's boots from March that are in the pipeline. I can't even remember what they are except a Chestnut or DOAK high boot with a woven body and solid shaft. Might even be a bottom boot for all I remember. It was a GMTO, and I believe it was supposed to arrive late fall/early winter. Haven't been paying attention.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of a Navy King's coat, as it's the only color I need in a heavy overcoat. Bot though I have a long Cashmere tan, and my Covert, I'm still Jonesing Ralph's Polo. Almost went for O'Connell's but I know I'll just kick myself for not splurging on the real deal.


Momsdoc, my friend, it is great to hear from you, but as others have said, I am so sorry to hear of your wife's illness and am happy to hear that she is on the mend. With you permission, my wife and I will keep the two of you in our prayers. Please stay in touch.


----------



## momsdoc

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. The are greatly appreciated and welcome. Hopefully by Spring our lives will be able to start anew.

BTW, in case you think the Lexus UX was the car I posted last December, think again. I bought it for my wife when we thought her illness was going to run a much shorter course. She picked it from the catalogue, relying on my judgment (silly woman). Well you’ve seen in pics that she is a small woman. So when she was finally able to go out in September to try it, she couldn’t see well over the dashboard. The UX which is a smaller CRV, came out early this year and fit her much better. So my son got my old Hyundai Elantra to take off with to California where he is beginning his film career at MGM. Guess who was looking forward to a cute, fun, Miata convertible with stick and is now driving an AWD SUV?

As for the Kona, it was for my son. I was giving him my old Hyundai, and it was parked outside his apartment in Phili when a drunk driver totaled it at 3 AM a week before he was to set off cross country. It was 8 years old with only 45K miles, and I had just put 3.5K into it to make sure it was in perfect condition for the trip. Thankfully Liberty Mutual paid out enough to cover the work I put in and the book value of the car. So in the end I was made whole. Except that the old Hyundai was paid off, and now I’m financing the new one:crazy:. And off goes the Prodigal Son with a brand new sexy Red car, and Dad has another 3 years stuck with the MOM car.

But you know what? After this past year and a half, that’s the kind of Tsuris I can enjoy. Besides he earned it. My wife’s new nickname is “The Repo Woman”. She needed a kidney, she built that kidney, and she repossessed it.

I have come full circle. It was just over 6 years ago that I joined this forum to find a diversion from sitting in the hospital for 4 weeks when my wife was ill then (Longest Gallbladder hospitalization I’ve ever seen.). This brief foray into the forum has already re-infected me. Coming back from my hospital rounds this afternoon, I stopped by Brooks. Came away with 2 Regent fit Tweed sports coats from the 50% off rack. One HT the other Moon. Will post pics when the light is right.


----------



## Fading Fast

Momsdoc, I can only echo all the above good thoughts and wishes. Most importantly, hopefully, your wife continues her recovery and the worst is well behind her. I'm happy to see you back.


----------



## ran23

One a couple Uniqlo Polo's on ebay. small Christmas present to myself.


----------



## RogerP

Good heavens momsdoc - I'm so very sorry to hear of your wife's illness and wish her all the very best for a full recovery. It is definitely wonderful to have you back among us.


----------



## RogerP

My latest purchase - a very old new-to-me Burberrys' trench coat.


----------



## momsdoc

Thank you Roger. All your thoughts are appreciated. Your prayers are very welcome and desired. Though I have been a doctor for 35 years and have seen things I cannot explain (Miracles?) I have been somewhat cyinical . While I believe in God, it;s a;ways been an abstract belief. But my wife’s recovery was was marked by complications that the Medical Team claimed never to have seen in over 40 years of transplants. They were despondent and did not believe my Son’s donated kidney would survive. But they never gave up, consulting around the country and the world with their expert colleagues. They pulled a Hail Mary, and connected.She left the hospital 6 weeks later with the kidney unaffected and back to normal.

There has been no greater gift, or fear than going through this this ordeal. From the lows of fear of loosing the bedrock and love of my life, to finally having hope that we will be able to be together for. The rest of our lives.

I could not have imagined living without her. She is not only my love, and bedrock, but our collective memory of the past 40 years. The next 9 months will be determative as to how our long term outlook unfolds. So far, so good. I still have some trepidation that things will not go as hoped for, but the medical team At my Alma Mater, Mt. Sinai NY are miracle workers. The type of dedicated, humanistic professionals that we idealize and would be blessed to have working for us. It gives me great pride to be an Alumnus.

Our outlook is positive. So much so that after a year of stress eating, I have started to take care of myself better, and just in time for Winter, fit well into all my Tweed.

Just a month ago my wife urged me to buy some new shirts that I could fit into. My response was that, “No, I have to make my body fit into my clothes. Mission accomplished. Ny size 32 trousers, and 39-40 sports coats fit. Like they should. BMI back down to 23.

Now it’s her turn. She has had a 20% weight gain, and is now complaining that she’s 10 pounds too heavy to fit into her clothes. She’s all the way up to 97 lbs. What her doctors and I consider a good normal weight for her, but her clothing is designed for 80-85lbs. Time to spend the clothing budget on her.

I think I can realistically get by on what I already have. 👹

I am going to take this opportunity, well out of place for the purposes of this forum, to get back on my high horse.

Being a Living Donor for transplant is an enormous commitment. The fear, the sacrifice of time, the “What ifs”. But the reality is far different. The life expectancy and quality of life of a donor exceeds that of non donor. It is postulated that those who undergo the rigorous (non painfull) workup to become a donor are a healthier subset than the general population. Additionally, undetected conditions that years or decades later could develop into health and life threatening conditions, may be discovered early, and can be treated, or ameliorated by healthy life style changes. How many 20-50 year olds would have such extensive evaluations before it was too late?

The only differences in a donor’s life, is that they get regular physical exams, do not smoke, don’t drink to excess, exercise regularly, maintain a normal body weight, live an active fulfilling life, and avoid NSAIDS to excess. Isn’t that our prescription for everyone?

After getting over the fear of surgery itself, which only entails a 1-2 day hospital stay, and a few weeks of “taking it easy”, they return to full normal lives. But they are forever changed. No longer is their life their own. They now know that they have not only saved the life of an anonymous stranger, friend, family member, but enhanced the lives of all those the recipients have touched, They know they have performed a selfless act that gives incalculable meaning and self worth to their lives.

My son drove out to California 5 weeks later to start his career path in film at MGM studios. The response by colleagues, superiors, and interviewers has been of astonishment and regard. When asked about how he spent his unemployed summer, his response has opened doors for him, separating him out from other equally qualified competitior. His feeling of self worth has shot thru the roof, and he has never been happier.

The only hitch, was that the doctors failed to warn him that due to bruising, his penis would turn black as ink, swell to 3X its size, and his scrotum would do the same. He called me in a panic on the 3rd post-op night while we were staying in a hotel near the hospital. His girlfriend was caring for him and was Googling Penile Gangrene. He took me into the bathroom in a panic to show me what happened. After a good chuckle and guffaw, I informed him that was natural. All the blood under the skin and fluid mobilizes in a couple of days and travels down by gravity to the genitalia. It reabsorbes in a couple of weeks to become normal.

Since I’m his father (even though I’m a Doctor), he wasn’t convinced. So since he was so panicky, I had him call his surgeon at midnight for reassurance. After his own chuckle, the Doctor gave him his prescription. “Have your girlfriend kiss it and make it better”.

I WAS OUT OF THERE.


----------



## winghus

momsdoc said:


> Thank you Roger. All your thoughts are appreciated. Your prayers are very welcome and desired. Though I have been a doctor for 35 years and have seen things I cannot explain (Miracles?) I have been somewhat cyinical . While I believe in God, it;s a;ways been an abstract belief. But my wife's recovery was was marked by complications that the Medical Team claimed never to have seen in over 40 years of transplants. They were despondent and did not believe my Son's donated kidney would survive. But they never gave up, consulting around the country and the world with their expert colleagues. They pulled a Hail Mary, and connected.She left the hospital 6 weeks later with the kidney unaffected and back to normal.
> 
> There has been no greater gift, or fear than going through this this ordeal. From the lows of fear of loosing the bedrock and love of my life, to finally having hope that we will be able to be together for. The rest of our lives.
> 
> I could not have imagined living without her. She is not only my love, and bedrock, but our collective memory of the past 40 years. The next 9 months will be determative as to how our long term outlook unfolds. So far, so good. I still have some trepidation that things will not go as hoped for, but the medical team At my Alma Mater, Mt. Sinai NY are miracle workers. The type of dedicated, humanistic professionals that we idealize and would be blessed to have working for us. It gives me great pride to be an Alumnus.
> 
> Our outlook is positive. So much so that after a year of stress eating, I have started to take care of myself better, and just in time for Winter, fit well into all my Tweed.
> 
> Just a month ago my wife urged me to buy some new shirts that I could fit into. My response was that, "No, I have to make my body fit into my clothes. Mission accomplished. Ny size 32 trousers, and 39-40 sports coats fit. Like they should. BMI back down to 23.
> 
> Now it's her turn. She has had a 20% weight gain, and is now complaining that she's 10 pounds too heavy to fit into her clothes. She's all the way up to 97 lbs. What her doctors and I consider a good normal weight for her, but her clothing is designed for 80-85lbs. Time to spend the clothing budget on her.
> 
> I think I can realistically get by on what I already have. 👹
> 
> I am going to take this opportunity, well out of place for the purposes of this forum, to get back on my high horse.
> 
> Being a Living Donor for transplant is an enormous commitment. The fear, the sacrifice of time, the "What ifs". But the reality is far different. The life expectancy and quality of life of a donor exceeds that of non donor. It is postulated that those who undergo the rigorous (non painfull) workup to become a donor are a healthier subset than the general population. Additionally, undetected conditions that years or decades later could develop into health and life threatening conditions, may be discovered early, and can be treated, or ameliorated by healthy life style changes. How many 20-50 year olds would have such extensive evaluations before it was too late?
> 
> The only differences in a donor's life, is that they get regular physical exams, do not smoke, don't drink to excess, exercise regularly, maintain a normal body weight, live an active fulfilling life, and avoid NSAIDS to excess. Isn't that our prescription for everyone?
> 
> After getting over the fear of surgery itself, which only entails a 1-2 day hospital stay, and a few weeks of "taking it easy", they return to full normal lives. But they are forever changed. No longer is their life their own. They now know that they have not only saved the life of an anonymous stranger, friend, family member, but enhanced the lives of all those the recipients have touched, They know they have performed a selfless act that gives incalculable meaning and self worth to their lives.
> 
> My son drove out to California 5 weeks later to start his career path in film at MGM studios. The response by colleagues, superiors, and interviewers has been of astonishment and regard. When asked about how he spent his unemployed summer, his response has opened doors for him, separating him out from other equally qualified competitior. His feeling of self worth has shot thru the roof, and he has never been happier.
> 
> The only hitch, was that the doctors failed to warn him that due to bruising, his penis would turn black as ink, swell to 3X its size, and his scrotum would do the same. He called me in a panic on the 3rd post-op night while we were staying in a hotel near the hospital. His girlfriend was caring for him and was Googling Penile Gangrene. He took me into the bathroom in a panic to show me what happened. After a good chuckle and guffaw, I informed him that wa natural. All the blood under the skin and fluid mobilizes in a couple of days and travels down by gravity to the genitalia. It reabsorbes in a couple of weeks to become normal.
> 
> Since I'm his father (even though I'm a Doctor), he wasn't convinced. So since he was so panicky, I had him call his surgeon at midnight for reassurance. After his own chuckle, the Doctor gave him his prescription. "Have your girlfriend kiss it and make it better".
> 
> I WAS OUT OF THERE.


I'm sorry to hear of your wife's illness and am glad everything is getting better. While we've missed you around here, Real Life has precedence over internet forums any day of the week. We're glad you're back and hope to see you here in the days/weeks/months/years to come.


----------



## Shaver

momsdoc said:


> Thank you Roger. All your thoughts are appreciated. Your prayers are very welcome and desired. Though I have been a doctor for 35 years and have seen things I cannot explain (Miracles?) I have been somewhat cyinical . While I believe in God, it;s a;ways been an abstract belief. But my wife's recovery was was marked by complications that the Medical Team claimed never to have seen in over 40 years of transplants. They were despondent and did not believe my Son's donated kidney would survive. But they never gave up, consulting around the country and the world with their expert colleagues. They pulled a Hail Mary, and connected.She left the hospital 6 weeks later with the kidney unaffected and back to normal.
> 
> There has been no greater gift, or fear than going through this this ordeal. From the lows of fear of loosing the bedrock and love of my life, to finally having hope that we will be able to be together for. The rest of our lives.
> 
> I could not have imagined living without her. She is not only my love, and bedrock, but our collective memory of the past 40 years. The next 9 months will be determative as to how our long term outlook unfolds. So far, so good. I still have some trepidation that things will not go as hoped for, but the medical team At my Alma Mater, Mt. Sinai NY are miracle workers. The type of dedicated, humanistic professionals that we idealize and would be blessed to have working for us. It gives me great pride to be an Alumnus.
> 
> Our outlook is positive. So much so that after a year of stress eating, I have started to take care of myself better, and just in time for Winter, fit well into all my Tweed.
> 
> Just a month ago my wife urged me to buy some new shirts that I could fit into. My response was that, "No, I have to make my body fit into my clothes. Mission accomplished. Ny size 32 trousers, and 39-40 sports coats fit. Like they should. BMI back down to 23.
> 
> Now it's her turn. She has had a 20% weight gain, and is now complaining that she's 10 pounds too heavy to fit into her clothes. She's all the way up to 97 lbs. What her doctors and I consider a good normal weight for her, but her clothing is designed for 80-85lbs. Time to spend the clothing budget on her.
> 
> I think I can realistically get by on what I already have. 👹
> 
> I am going to take this opportunity, well out of place for the purposes of this forum, to get back on my high horse.
> 
> Being a Living Donor for transplant is an enormous commitment. The fear, the sacrifice of time, the "What ifs". But the reality is far different. The life expectancy and quality of life of a donor exceeds that of non donor. It is postulated that those who undergo the rigorous (non painfull) workup to become a donor are a healthier subset than the general population. Additionally, undetected conditions that years or decades later could develop into health and life threatening conditions, may be discovered early, and can be treated, or ameliorated by healthy life style changes. How many 20-50 year olds would have such extensive evaluations before it was too late?
> 
> The only differences in a donor's life, is that they get regular physical exams, do not smoke, don't drink to excess, exercise regularly, maintain a normal body weight, live an active fulfilling life, and avoid NSAIDS to excess. Isn't that our prescription for everyone?
> 
> After getting over the fear of surgery itself, which only entails a 1-2 day hospital stay, and a few weeks of "taking it easy", they return to full normal lives. But they are forever changed. No longer is their life their own. They now know that they have not only saved the life of an anonymous stranger, friend, family member, but enhanced the lives of all those the recipients have touched, They know they have performed a selfless act that gives incalculable meaning and self worth to their lives.
> 
> My son drove out to California 5 weeks later to start his career path in film at MGM studios. The response by colleagues, superiors, and interviewers has been of astonishment and regard. When asked about how he spent his unemployed summer, his response has opened doors for him, separating him out from other equally qualified competitior. His feeling of self worth has shot thru the roof, and he has never been happier.
> 
> The only hitch, was that the doctors failed to warn him that due to bruising, his penis would turn black as ink, swell to 3X its size, and his scrotum would do the same. He called me in a panic on the 3rd post-op night while we were staying in a hotel near the hospital. His girlfriend was caring for him and was Googling Penile Gangrene. He took me into the bathroom in a panic to show me what happened. After a good chuckle and guffaw, I informed him that was natural. All the blood under the skin and fluid mobilizes in a couple of days and travels down by gravity to the genitalia. It reabsorbes in a couple of weeks to become normal.
> 
> Since I'm his father (even though I'm a Doctor), he wasn't convinced. So since he was so panicky, I had him call his surgeon at midnight for reassurance. After his own chuckle, the Doctor gave him his prescription. "Have your girlfriend kiss it and make it better".
> 
> I WAS OUT OF THERE.


I have long fancied myself as the ne plus ultra purveyor of unique and unexpected contributions around these parts but this post represents some fairly stiff competition in that regard.

It is a distinct pleasure to have you back among us old boy.


----------



## RogerP

Shaver said:


> I have long fancied myself as the ne plus ultra purveyor of unique and unexpected contributions around these parts but this post represents some fairly stiff competition in that regard.
> 
> It is a distinct pleasure to have you back among us old boy.


Hear hear.


----------



## momsdoc

Sorry it took me so long to be able to take pics. It gets dark early around here this time of year.

The first was a BB clearance from the Spring.

The second was 2 weeks ago on the 80% clearance rack of the outlet. It's last years mainline HT. I don't know why they think it's sooo out of style a year later to discount it so, but it's good for me. Gotta love a hairy teeed.


----------



## CLTesquire

I remember when that HT jacket was full price in the store. Good find!


----------



## 215339

Since I've been bumming it at home for a while, still looking for jobs, I find myself in my PJs frequently, and a bit chilly.

I've been fantasizing about getting a dressing gown/robe for a while, so I finally bought one. This one is for @eagle2250 .

I went up a size though, since I plan on gaining 5 more pounds, so it has more of a loose, slouchy look with the seams hanging off the shoulders. Indecisive on whether or not I should keep that size or go down a size to get the same look as below.


----------



## eagle2250

delicious_scent said:


> Since I've been bumming it at home for a while, still looking for jobs, I find myself in my PJs frequently, and a bit chilly.
> 
> I've been fantasizing about getting a dressing gown/robe for a while, so I finally bought one. This one is for @eagle2250 .
> 
> I went up a size though, since I plan on gaining 5 more pounds, so it has more of a loose, slouchy look with the seams hanging off the shoulders. Indecisive on whether or not I should keep that size or go down a size to get the same look as below.


A Black watch robe is indeed a handsome option. May you long wear and enjoy the comfort it affords and may you do so only in good health!


----------



## 215339

eagle2250 said:


> A Black watch robe is indeed a handsome option. May you long wear and enjoy the comfort it affords and may you do so only in good health!


We both spoke too soon on the comfort, and then I got impatient.

My inner forearm developed a violent itch when wearing the robe :angry:.

I commit complete blasphemy by soaking it in tepid water and vinegar, then chucking it into a cold wash rinse cycle.

Then...I threw it in the dryer on an air dry cycle!

It came out pretty good. I did unfortunately do some damage to the tassels on the sash, and found some lint in the trap. No change in colour though.

It now feels much softer and much less itchy.

I ordered a special wool wash product call Eucalan. Lots of great reviews for washing wool AND making it softer and less itchy.


----------



## eagle2250

delicious_scent said:


> We both spoke too soon on the comfort, and then I got impatient.
> 
> My inner forearm developed a violent itch when wearing the robe :angry:.
> 
> I commit complete blasphemy by soaking it in tepid water and vinegar, then chucking it into a cold wash rinse cycle.
> 
> Then...I threw it in the dryer on an air dry cycle!
> 
> It came out pretty good. I did unfortunately do some damage to the tassels on the sash, and found some lint in the trap. No change in colour though.
> 
> It now feels much softer and much less itchy.
> 
> I ordered a special wool wash product call Eucalan. Lots of great reviews for washing wool AND making it softer and less itchy.


Just a thought, but have you ever before found it uncomfortable to wear wool next to your skin? I've never been able to wear my Pendleton Board Shirts without benefit of an undershirt and my wife cannot wear wool at all...she breaks out in a rash. If you find you can't wear the wool in direct contact with your skin, Brooks Brother's does sell a 100% cotton version of a Blackwatch Robe. However, hope this present robe works out for you!


----------



## 215339

eagle2250 said:


> Just a thought, but have you ever before found it uncomfortable to wear wool next to your skin? I've never been able to wear my Pendleton Board Shirts without benefit of an undershirt and my wife cannot wear wool at all...she breaks out in a rash. If you find you can't wear the wool in direct contact with your skin, Brooks Brother's does sell a 100% cotton version of a Blackwatch Robe. However, hope this present robe works out for you!


Hmm. When I think of scratchy wool, my tweed overcoat and a blended sweater comes to mind. Non-scratchy wool for me is my blended merino wool underwear, merino sweater, and melton peacoat.

So it seems to vary on how the wool is processed and how it's blended, rather than the wool itself.

Thank you eagle for telling me about the Brooks version, it looks very nice indeed. If this one doesn't work out, cotton it is!

The good news is that getting to put on the warm robe motivates me to get my arse out of bed in the morning and get started on the day rather than sleeping in.


----------



## Flanderian

A silk neckerchief -








Though actually the one above is a previous purchase, rather than the most recent, which is -

https://www.elizabetta.net/collections/mens-silk-neckerchiefs/products/silk-twill-neckerchief
for which I wasn't able to capture an image. Lovely colors.

Other neckerchief wearers include -



















And Gable, again -


----------



## ran23

A l/s Linen shirt in red. Next day my credit card that is was strange. Called ebay, called Discover. Both CS dep'ts were very good to deal with.


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> A silk neckerchief -
> View attachment 45061
> 
> Though actually the one above is a previous purchase, rather than the most recent, which is -
> 
> https://www.elizabetta.net/collections/mens-silk-neckerchiefs/products/silk-twill-neckerchief
> for which I wasn't able to capture an image. Lovely colors.
> 
> Other neckerchief wearers include -
> 
> View attachment 45062
> 
> 
> View attachment 45063
> 
> 
> And Gable, again -
> 
> View attachment 45064


Your pictorial arguments is support of the showcased fashion standard are very persuasive.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Your pictorial arguments is support of the showcased fashion standard are very persuasive.


As we've discussed before, neckerchiefs aren't for everyone. If a fellow likes them, feels they look good and is comfortable wearing them, it can be an enjoyable embellishment. And like almost all of the details of our dress, it's decorative, so belabored arguments for or against their practicality are both disingenuous and tiresome.

I was delighted to locate this source for more affordable silk neckerchiefs of decent quality. They're 26" square and while they're light weight silk, it's fine quality Italian silk, and the patterns and colors are lovely. I have neckerchiefs in cotton voile, and wool and silk, but nothing equals the richness and comfort of silk.

The proprietress who designs these and has them made by mills in the Como area of Italy is, IMHO, truly a gifted textile designer. You'll note that the website offers more ladies' merchandise, and there's a distinct feminine character to much of her work. But many of her neckerchiefs, which are intended only for men, while richly ornamented, are entirely appropriate for guys.

A lot of the effect of wearing one is dependent upon the general grooming of the wearer and how it's worn. The website shows handsome, fashionable, bearded young men wearing them much as a woman might wear such an item. I don't qualify on any grounds  and only wear squares folded into a rectangle, point to point, and tied in front with a square knot, then tucked beneath the shirt I'm wearing with only the top button undone.

The first photo below shows a square from the same source being worn in a very elaborate manner that wouldn't suit me. But the one below from elsewhere is worn closer to my preference, though I prefer to button the next to last button from the top, and tuck the ends under. A good question is, why not instead an ascot? I also like and wear them, but find the neckerchiefs offer a more relaxed appearance and are easier to wear as a more casual alternative.


----------



## DRWWE

A new stick umbrella from Francesco Maglia with a wonderful chestnut handle/shaft. I've managed to build a small collection of nice umbrellas and this Maglia is my best so far. Very well made. It might rain this weekend...

__
https://flic.kr/p/2janMYH


----------



## Flanderian

DRWWE said:


> A new stick umbrella from Francesco Maglia with a wonderful chestnut handle/shaft. I've managed to build a small collection of nice umbrellas and this Maglia is my best so far. Very well made. It might rain this weekend...
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2janMYH


Great looking umbrella! 👍

Very handsome, a work of art.


----------



## eagle2250

DRWWE said:


> A new stick umbrella from Francesco Maglia with a wonderful chestnut handle/shaft. I've managed to build a small collection of nice umbrellas and this Maglia is my best so far. Very well made. It might rain this weekend...
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2janMYH


As one inclined to build collections of uniquely useful and interesting items that have secured my interest, I commend you on your choice of classic umbrellas as the focus for a collection! Thanks for sharing this handsome example and please share more of your collection with us. Thanks again.


----------



## Flanderian

Lucido said:


> A brace of linen shirts from Cordings in cornflower blue and forest green.


Beautiful shirts! 👍

You should consider a career as a Cordings reseller, betcha could get their stuff to the U.S. cheaper than they do!


----------



## Flanderian




----------



## thefringthing

90s Canadian Army Parktown combat cap, for fishing purposes.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 46946


Very nice, may I ask the brand?


----------



## ran23

I think I missed this. I got a J Crew dress shirt in grey POW Plaid. beautiful shirt. M. also a Spring shirt--Banana Republic in M. great blue-yellow-white plaid. Buying out of season, a Uniqlo Merino Wool quarter zip pop over (I loss weight and a quarter zip is not something I thought of, but I had a few in cotton.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

thefringthing said:


> 90s Canadian Army Parktown combat cap, for fishing purposes.


You don't use a rod and reel?


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice, may I ask the brand?


Thank you!

Sanders & Sanders. Made entirely in Rushden Northamptonshire since 1873 by the same family. Now in its 4th generation of management.

https://www.bradshawandlloyd.com/sanders-finchley-navy-suede


----------



## Fading Fast

Flanderian said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Sanders & Sanders. Made entirely in Rushden Northamptonshire since 1873 by the same family. Now in its 4th generation of management.
> 
> https://www.bradshawandlloyd.com/sanders-finchley-navy-suede


Thank you. That's great. Enjoy.

I should have guessed it was the home of my shoe bête noire.


----------



## eagle2250

thefringthing said:


> 90s Canadian Army Parktown combat cap, for fishing purposes.


I've never seen one quite like that design, but the ear flaps do promise to be a very useful design feature. Looks similar in design to our Boonie Hats, but ours didn't have ear flaps! LOL. A great fishing hat, for sure.


----------



## Flanderian

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you. That's great. Enjoy.
> 
> I should have guessed it was the home of my shoe bête noire.
> View attachment 46972


Quite welcome!










That suede brogue is still calling you!! 

:happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Quite welcome!
> 
> View attachment 46987
> 
> 
> That suede brogue is still calling you!!
> 
> :happy: :happy: :happy:


Why that handsome fellow should quit doffing his hat, he's messing up his hair in the back! LOL.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> Why that handsome fellow should quit doffing his hat, he's messing up his hair in the back! LOL.


Aww . . . . Patty doesn't mind! irate:


----------



## Mute

Just picked up this Attolini


----------

